# Jontron believes in White Genocide



## Tarot (Mar 14, 2017)

Jon Jafari is a popular YouTube gamer and comedian better known as . He’s the founder of Normalboots—a network of channels including  and —and was the original cohost of the “Let’s Play” channel . Between those projects, Jafari wields influence over an estimated 12 million subscribers, not counting minor cameos and crossovers elsewhere within the YouTube community.


More recently, Jafari has claimed that Mexican immigrants are setting up “ethnic enclaves” in the US “to break parts of America off back into Mexico.”

Jafari began his descent into madness on Sunday, when he tweeted a defense of Iowa Representative Steve King’s  that “[we] can’t restore our civilization with somebody else’s babies,” a remark that has since been condemned by just about everyone except for white nationalist and . From there, Jafari’s  led him to agree to defend his positions during a conversation with professional streamer , better known as Destiny, on Twitch. Yes, yes, we’re getting to the interesting stuff shortly.


Over , Jafari’s comments on the stream ranged from baseless to deeply inflammatory. In addition to his ludicrous claim about Mexicans attempting to somehow recapture American land, he said that “we don’t need immigrants from incompatible places” and that white people were going through a “demographic displacement” due to immigration, which he likened to apartheid South Africa. Truly the mind reels. But wait, there’s more.

Jafari also claimed that wealthy black Americans commit more crimes than poor whites (citation badly needed), the court system doesn’t display bias against people of color (it does), that Irish and Italians were always considered “white” in America (they weren’t), and that Black Lives Matter doesn’t disavow violence (it does). “We’ve gotten rid of discrimination in our Western countries,” said Jafari, only to later state that “nobody wants to become a minority in their own country.”

The source of Jafari’s anxiety seems to be the looming possibility that whites will become a minority in the United States, which he projects will happen by 2042. And despite Bonnell asking repeatedly why that matters, Jafari instead stumbled through far right talking points vilifying immigrants as lazy criminals and demanding the need for America to have a unifying culture (though he was unable to express why that would demand a white majority). “White interests” and “tribalism” were something he harped on repeatedly but was unable to quantify or defend the importance of. Bonnell pointed out that Jafari is half Iranian and half Hungarian himself. Jafari appeared open to the idea of immigration, conceding that “if they assimilated they would enter the gene pool eventually.” One imagines Mengele would be proud. 

Jafari was quick to jump on Bonnell the way many in the far right do when criticized: by claiming that someone is trying to police their thoughts. Jafari is free to think whatever he wants, and we’re free to  for it.


“I thought he would walk back some of the more extreme things he said, but it seems like he was pushing for something more insidious than what I’d originally expected,” Bonnell told Gizmodo via Twitter. “ie: his ‘gene pool’ comment, his laughing about why black youth committed crime, his comparisons between black people in the US vs Africa.”

We reached out to Jafari and Jafari’s associated channels for comment. We’ll update if we hear back.

*Update 3/14/17 12:04pm EDT:* Daniel Brown, one of the people involved with Did You Know Gaming, reached out to Gizmodo via Twitter to offer a lengthy statement after backlash towards Jafari spilled over towards him.

“Normal Boots is a collection of a bunch of channels, including Jon. He doesn’t own them,” though Brown noted that Jafari sometimes did voiceover work and benefitted through cross-promotions. He wrote, “I personally don’t see any reason anybody working on DidYouKnowGaming should be involved in this.”


So Jontron believes whites are being displaced in America, Irish and Italians were never discriminated in America, and Mexicans are planning to reclaim the SouthWest


----------



## J★J♥ (Mar 15, 2017)

Because its real.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 15, 2017)

Hahhaa  he spoke with Destiny? Man I have to watch this.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 15, 2017)

I find it funny that the race that actually did several genocides through out history suddenly scared shitless at the thought of it happening to them despite it be nothing further from the truth

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## wibisana (Mar 15, 2017)

I thought he was a liberal lol
Btw i dont care what anyone believed as long his work enjoyable tbh


----------



## Tarot (Mar 15, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> I find it funny that the race that actually did several genocides through out history suddenly scared shitless at the thought of it happening to them despite it be nothing further from the truth


The funny things is that Jon isn't even "white". He's Iranian/Hungarian but think's that he's part of the "in-crowd".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Mar 15, 2017)

Death Arcana said:


> The funny things is that Jon isn't even "white". He's Iranian/Hungarian but think's that he's part of the "in-crowd".


Yeah i thought he was like Angry Joe who is puerto rican


----------



## Magic (Mar 15, 2017)

Death Arcana said:


> The funny things is that Jon isn't even "white". He's Iranian/Hungarian but think's that he's part of the "in-crowd".


What a tool.


----------



## Tarot (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm probably still gonna watch his videos, but damn I'm never gonna look at him the same.


----------



## HolyHands (Mar 15, 2017)

To put it simply, Jontron exposed himself to the darker parts of youtube and 4chan, and is now parroting their talking points without actually thinking things through.

Insisting that discrimination against minorities isn't an issue while simultaneously being terrified at the thought of whites being a minority. Comparing differing birth rates between racial groups to a deliberate effort to remove white people. Comparing immigration to literal invasions from history and acting like they're the same thing. And so on and so on.

It's not much different than the alt-right points I constantly hear online, but with even less thought behind it because Jon doesn't seem to have done any real research other than mimicking what he's heard online. I'm pretty sure that the backlash he's getting is just gonna push him further to the right. His leftist fans will get angry at him. Alt-righters will consider him "our guy" and reach out to him in droves, and Jontron will probably get more and more extreme. Never really watched his content to begin with, so I don't really care.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm listening to the debate. LOL, gets mad fast when confronted with facts. Starts to laugh hysterically.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 15, 2017)

Death Arcana said:


> and Mexicans are planning to reclaim the SouthWest



If it cuts out a good chunk of the far-right from the United States, is that really such a bad thing? 

Jokes aside, I never paid much attention to this guy outside of the occasional funny moments compilation.  It is a shame that Youtube media personalities can be like this.  First Pewdiepie, now this guy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 15, 2017)

Gizmodo is a lousy source, but yes, this time they did not have to twist much of anything. Jon exposed himself as completely ignorant on politics and history. It was obvious he was as @HolyHands pointed out just parroting talking points he probably heard on alt-right message boards or youtubers. It is a real shame and a real problem, the 'skeptic' community has been infiltrated by these far-right demagogues.


----------



## Magic (Mar 15, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Gizmodo is a lousy source, but yes, this time they did not have to twist much of anything. Jon exposed himself as completely ignorant on politics and history. It was obvious he was as @HolyHands pointed out just parroting talking points he probably heard on alt-right message boards or youtubers. It is a real shame and a real problem, the 'skeptic' community has been infiltrated by these far-right demagogues.


What was the skeptic community like before, like it's major topics of discussion?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 15, 2017)

RemChu said:


> What was the skeptic community like before, like it's major topics of discussion?



Christianity, creationism, Islam, and climate change.

I should probably list SJWs and feminists but this didn't happen until Atheism+ drove a fissure between atheists and skeptics. It's the popular topic now, but it seems obvious for all the years of shitting on the far left, many on the far right have assumed in ally in those that do. Or more insidiously, many of the far-right have taken the opportunity to jump on the bandwagon to seize a cult of personality. Pushing a lot of 'anti-sjw' narratives further to the right. Or some so entrapped by their audience they must pander to that far-right crowd or they lose their way of living (ex: Sargon of Akkad, Dave Rubin).


----------



## Magic (Mar 15, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Christianity, creationism, Islam, and climate change.


Ah okay, so is related to the religion skepticism. Thanks for clarifying.

:0

Why are these guys in your community, aren't most of these dudes religious lol ?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 15, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Ah okay, so is related to the religion skepticism. Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> :0
> 
> Why are these guys in your community, aren't most of these dudes religious lol ?





Seto Kaiba said:


> I should probably list SJWs and feminists but this didn't happen until Atheism+ drove a fissure between atheists and skeptics. It's the popular topic now, but it seems obvious for all the years of shitting on the far left, many on the far right have assumed in ally in those that do. Or more insidiously, many of the far-right have taken the opportunity to jump on the bandwagon to seize a cult of personality. Pushing a lot of 'anti-sjw' narratives further to the right. Or some so entrapped by their audience they must pander to that far-right crowd or they lose their way of living (ex: Sargon of Akkad, Dave Rubin).



Well this. A lot of them are atheist actually. It's just that, which I guess is obvious, being atheist doesn't mean you're immune to irrational bigotry or political beliefs. Although some figures like Lauren Southern and Milo that were embraced by the community (which in retrospect was an enormous mistake) were conservative Christians.


----------



## Magic (Mar 15, 2017)

Milo considers himself a Christian... 

Wew lad.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 15, 2017)

This is @IchLiebe level of BS.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 15, 2017)

Why this man could be the next president


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 15, 2017)

Sherlōck said:


> This is @IchLiebe level of BS.



"IMMIGRANTS WANNA TAKE BACK TEXAS IN THE NAME OF MEXICO!"

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 15, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Hahhaa  he spoke with Destiny? Man I have to watch this.


If you may here it is


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 15, 2017)

Death Arcana said:


> The funny things is that Jon isn't even "white". He's Iranian/Hungarian but think's that he's part of the "in-crowd".



Iranian? So Public Enemy Number 2 in America. And Eastern European. Definitely not the in crowd. Not even a real American and he is worried about immigration lol.


----------



## Death Certificate (Mar 15, 2017)

TIME is now reporting this story, even got a short interview with Destiny




> He continued the defense during a two-hour conversation about immigration with Steven Bonnell, a streamer known online as Destiny. Throughout the debate, Jafari made a number of claims about race and immigration, including false assertions that minority communities are "turning everyone against each other." When pressed by Bonnell to explain himself, Jafari repeatedly brought up concerns about the end of white populations in the U.S. Eventually, he said he could be open to the idea of immigration, saying: "If they assimilated, they would enter the gene pool, eventually."
> 
> Bonnell told TIME he invited Jafari on to his show after he saw the tweet that appeared to support King because he likes debating political issues with people who have opinions that differ from his.
> *"I was surprised by how extreme he took things," he said, noting that he was not trying to egg Jafari on. "Seemed like if you gave him a shovel, he would keep digging and digging."*



http://time.com/4701304/jontron-jon-jafari-steve-bonnell-immigration-race-youtube/


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 15, 2017)

wibisana said:


> I thought he was a liberal lol
> Btw i dont care what anyone believed as long his work enjoyable tbh



Nice, but most people don't think that way. We are at an age where poltics are so polarized that having certain political opinions can be offensive for whoever is on the other side, so we just cut all relations withthe lerson.

Not sure whether that is a good or bad thing tbh. There are some opinions that really deserve to be treated like that imo, but I don't think this isolation is helping.

So this guy will lose subscribers, and then will gain a bunch of subscribers who will hear there is a white supremacist gamer, so his channel will become an isolated bubble for white supremacists.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 15, 2017)

HolyHands said:


> To put it simply, Jontron exposed himself to the darker parts of youtube and 4chan, and is now parroting their talking points without actually thinking things through.
> 
> Insisting that discrimination against minorities isn't an issue while simultaneously being terrified at the thought of whites being a minority. Comparing differing birth rates between racial groups to a deliberate effort to remove white people. Comparing immigration to literal invasions from history and acting like they're the same thing. And so on and so on.
> 
> It's not much different than the alt-right points I constantly hear online, but with even less thought behind it because Jon doesn't seem to have done any real research other than mimicking what he's heard online. I'm pretty sure that the backlash he's getting is just gonna push him further to the right. His leftist fans will get angry at him. Alt-righters will consider him "our guy" and reach out to him in droves, and Jontron will probably get more and more extreme. Never really watched his content to begin with, so I don't really care.



Let's say everything he brought up, especially on the stream with Sargon, is nonsense, because I sure as hell don't know any SJWs who think, for example, that all interracial relationships are rape by default, that every white person on the planet owes every black person reparations for slavery existing even when their country never had a hand in the slave trade or actively helped slaves, believing black teens should be allowed to kidnap and torture disabled white people because of an election result with impunity because they were nice enough not to actually kill the guy, that it's okay to specifically not tip white waiters, that Jews killed millions of Africans, that white parents are racist to their black family members in 100 % of instances and their speech must be monitored until something can be found that can be interpreted as being racist to be able to "call them out on it", etc.. And that was just one dude.

I could also bring up this other chick saying all white people must confess to being racist before they get the privilege to even be allowed to talk to her and that otherwise coming to her "black youtube" to say they aren't racist constitutes a microaggresion against _her_.

Or the guy demanding white people, regardless of how poor they are, pay extra taxes for being white.

Or the guy sitting in his big ass house with a giant gold watch on one hand going on about how "every white homeless person" has more privilege than him.

Or how about the one who demanded all of Science to be abolished because A It's colonial so the data needs to be independently discovered by black south Africans B she doesn't understand it and C because Black Magic is actually real. And because it was a college "safe space", when someone called her out on this being bullshit HE was forced to apologise to her.

That's not even getting into the progressivity of demanding racial segregation, or paying money for courses on "Toxic Whiteness" just to be told you are inherently racist, or being told White People, as a whole, form some sort of collective hive mind and are mutually responsible for each other's actions.

That's before we even get into people trying to redefine words like racism so that Black people, despite how hateful they are to another race based on skin colour, can't be called racist, or rape, where words = being raped. Or them continuing to pretend there is no such thing as male domestic abuse victims and insisting the pay gap is somehow caused by women getting paid less, even though the actual difference is caused by different working hours and positions being compared.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Nice, but most people don't think that way. We are at an age where poltics are so polarized that having certain political opinions can be offensive for whoever is on the other side, so we just cut all relations withthe lerson.
> 
> Not sure whether that is a good or bad thing tbh. There are some opinions that really deserve to be treated like that imo, but I don't think this isolation is helping.
> 
> So this guy will lose subscribers, and then will gain a bunch of subscribers who will hear there is a white supremacist gamer, so his channel will become an isolated bubble for white supremacists.



Except he's not a white supremacist.

And you are sounding just like Steve "Echo Chambers are amazing" Shives, who openly prides himself on using bots to block anyone following anyone he disagrees with, openly said he will block and disregard anyone disagreeing with him on anything except trivial matters, and deleted comments on his videos, even my own, with the justification that he considers some discussions "over" and he unilateraly decides he does not wish to support, host or take part in them, which usually happen to be people discussing why the claims/accusations he makes are wrong.

He only leaves comments around that openly praise the good practice of censorship and deleting _every opinion that disagrees with you_. It's like stepping into 1984.



Death Arcana said:


> “we don’t need immigrants from incompatible places”



Well, I hate to have to bring this up, but if you have things like the Cologne assaults going on, there is a question of just how compatible many of these people are to live in the West. Not all, but a sizeable portion anyway. 



Death Arcana said:


> that Black Lives Matter doesn’t disavow violence (it does).



"What do we want, dead cops, when to we want them, now."

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 15, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> If it cuts out a good chunk of the far-right from the United States, is that really such a bad thing?
> 
> Jokes aside, I never paid much attention to this guy outside of the occasional funny moments compilation.  It is a shame that Youtube media personalities can be like this.  *First Pewdiepie*, now this guy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EJ (Mar 15, 2017)

LMAO was that sarcasm?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 15, 2017)

HUWITE GENOCIDE



Vongola King said:


>



Yeah, Pewdiepie made jokes. Jon was being dead serious, and even the jokes Pewds made didn't skirt any lines since in context he obviously made it clear he found such positions stupid, hence him making jokes about it in the first place.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 15, 2017)

San Juan Wolf said:


> et's say everything he brought up, especially on the stream with Sargon, is nonsense, because I sure as hell don't know any SJWs who think, for example, that all interracial relationships are rape by default, that every white person on the planet owes every black person reparations for slavery existing even when their country never had a hand in the slave trade or actively helped slaves, believing black teens should be allowed to kidnap and torture disabled white people because of an election result with impunity because they were nice enough not to actually kill the guy, that it's okay to specifically not tip white waiters, that Jews killed millions of Africans, that white parents are racist to their black family members in 100 % of instances and their speech must be monitored until something can be found that can be interpreted as being racist to be able to "call them out on it", etc.. And that was just one dude.
> 
> I could also bring up this other chick saying all white people must confess to being racist before they get the privilege to even be allowed to talk to her and that otherwise coming to her "black youtube" to say they aren't racist constitutes a microaggresion against _her_.
> 
> ...



All legitimate issues yes. In regards to this topic at hand though? Whataboutery.


----------



## wibisana (Mar 15, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Nice, but most people don't think that way. We are at an age where poltics are so polarized that having certain political opinions can be offensive for whoever is on the other side, so we just cut all relations withthe lerson.
> 
> Not sure whether that is a good or bad thing tbh. There are some opinions that really deserve to be treated like that imo, but I don't think this isolation is helping.
> 
> So this guy will lose subscribers, and then will gain a bunch of subscribers who will hear there is a white supremacist gamer, so his channel will become an isolated bubble for white supremacists.


possibly but his channel is game and movie channel like review and shit, not lets play commentary.
i dont think he will change the format.

not to mention he only do one vid a month (or more months) 

if so he become lets play and talk about politic, and do it frequently i'll stop watch.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 15, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> All legitimate issues yes. In regards to this topic at hand though? Whataboutery.



Just pointing out a few things that people like to ignore.

As for this topic, I did respond to several points in my original lengthy post somewhere at the bottom.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 15, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Yeah, Pewdiepie made jokes. Jon was being dead serious, and even the jokes Pewds made didn't skirt any lines since in context he obviously made it clear he found such positions stupid, hence him making jokes about it in the first place.



He is still rather stupid for thinking the subject matter was something jokes could be made about in the first place.  The line is rather thin between being serious about something, and just being stupid about it.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 15, 2017)

I dont know who this guy is, but he must be retarded.
Jokes regarding the holocaust, nazism, etc are fine.
The majority of 4chan are people who talk about white genocide while posting cuckold porn.
Most of it is shitposting and trolling. The Alex Jones and Milos of the world arent dangerous but morons like this guy who have taken those ideas seriously and others like Spencer should be eliminated.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 15, 2017)

That moment you remember Jontron saying "look at these blacks" in a episode of game grumps


----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 15, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> He is still rather stupid for thinking the subject matter was something jokes could be made about in the first place.  The line is rather thin between being serious about something, and just being stupid about it.


the line isn't very thin here. pewdiepie's situation and jontron's are entirely different and mentioning them in the same breath is not only retarded but feeds the bullshit narrative that pewdiepie is a genuine nazi sympathizer.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 15, 2017)

Vongola King said:


> the line isn't very thin here. pewdiepie's situation and jontron's are entirely different and mentioning them in the same breath is not only retarded but feeds the bullshit narrative that pewdiepie is a genuine nazi sympathizer.


I was not feeding into any narrative.   I simply think making any jokes along those lines to be insensitive to the point of stupidity.  Just as I associate the "white genocide" concept with conspiracy-theorist levels of stupidity and detachment from reality.


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 15, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> I was not feeding into any narrative.   I simply think making any jokes along those lines to be insensitive to the point of stupidity.  Just as I associate the "white genocide" concept with conspiracy-theorist levels of stupidity and detachment from reality.



How is Pewdiepie's jokes any different from when Sascha Cohen made a joke about finding the best gun for hunting Jews in "Borat", or enticing some stage moms who wanted their children to get their acting break by dressing up like Nazis and throwing people into ovens in "Bruno"? The purpose of all those jokes was to make fun of people who were willing to do ridiculous horrible things for small financial gain.

That's not mentioning how South Park has way more insensitive jokes about Jews - just look at Cartman's antics - and nobody says Trey Parker and Matt Stone should be taken off air. This whole debacle with Pewdiepie just makes me skeptical about what kind of angle they are trying to pull with Jon Tron.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 15, 2017)

Death Arcana said:


> I'm probably still gonna watch his videos, but damn I'm never gonna look at him the same.


yeah i know what u mean...he's Iranian; I never suspected he had terrorist sharia blood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 15, 2017)

hcheng02 said:


> This whole debacle with Pewdiepie just makes me skeptical about what kind of angle they are trying to pull with Jon Tron.



There is no angle to pull with Jontron. He wasn't joking. He buried himself in a livestreamed debated. He went on a twitter tirade.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 15, 2017)

So I think the general sphere or rather certain prominent YTers in it are going to spiral into a hot dumpster fire in a year's time if shit like this keeps up. I mean defending Felix is fair enough. He was taken out of context, and it was slanderous to imply he was a Nazi. This matter however? Jon had diarrhea of the mind and of the mouth, and when he found himself in a hole he couldn't stop digging. He was quite unambiguous in his language. Yet people like Sargon of Akkad and Chris Ray Gun scramble at the bit to defend him when they never would have a feminist or SJW. Sargon even turning around and doing the same thing to the guy that debated and frankly, humiliated, Jon that he bitched the MSM doing to Pewds by taking the guy wildly out of context and obviously siccing his followers on the guy.

This, the whole Milo debacle which they also tripped over themselves to excuse, the Candid matter on a smaller scale, it's exposing a lot of them pretty hard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 15, 2017)

RAGING BONER said:


> yeah i know what u mean...he's Iranian; I never suspected he had terrorist sharia blood.


So gitmo it is?


----------



## Mansali (Mar 15, 2017)

What do you guys think of these youtubers. Sargon, Amazing Athiest, Dave Rubin, Phillip Defranco.

This new "anti-sjw" crowd are kinda becoming SJW themselves.

You have Philip Defranco who acted "neutral" in the election even though Obama care saved his fathers life and now even he's gotten into the anti sjw train. He tries not to be too critical of Trump..trying anyway to downplay the shit Trump does while being more outraged by SJW and media attacking youtubers. Making the Clinton emails into a big deal to make it look equal to the shit Trump does. Constant click baiting and in his Joe Rogan interview kind of defending Trump and even getting Rogan to push back. This applies to Dave Rubin too

Dave Rubin who started out with a premise of attacking bad ideas but now actively sanitizes the bad ideas on the right.

Sargon and Amazing Athiest I'm not even going to bother writing about.

Are these people going to last or are some of them the  Fox News of our generation.

And it's not just these people there's tons of people on YouTube either now starting to cater to the alt right or anti-sjw sentiment or entirely new people popping up.  I really don't want these people becoming our leaders or the next generation growing up listening to this crap. Hope it's just temporary and then implodes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Magic (Mar 15, 2017)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Just pointing out a few things that people like to ignore.
> 
> As for this topic, I did respond to several points in my original lengthy post somewhere at the bottom.


More like foaming at the mouth like a ranting lunatic.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 15, 2017)

Mansali said:


> What do you guys think of these youtubers. Sargon, Amazing Athiest, Dave Rubin, Phillip Defranco.
> 
> This new "anti-sjw" crowd are kinda becoming SJW themselves.
> 
> ...


Philip Defranco has his own agenda and uses this self righteous neutral persona to his audiences. He is a buzz feed channel. Look at his click bait titles and how he cover anything drama related. He also make sure to get pornstars and instagram girls on his channel.

Why I don't like him is that 1) he once got trolled by someone on twitter and he reported her to her boss after feeling guilty he mad a video trying to justify it.
2) he held back sourcefed, forcing them to report on certain news and exclude certain stories from them so he can report on it.
3) he loves commenting on race issues and uses his opinion as fact.
Dude is a douchenozzle


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 15, 2017)

RemChu said:


> More like foaming at the mouth like a ranting lunatic.




If by "foaming at the mouth" you mean "giving specific examples I have all personally seen" then yes.

Also in that case your definitions need serious work : P

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mansali (Mar 15, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Philip Defranco has his own agenda and uses this self righteous neutral persona to his audiences. He is a buzz feed channel. Look at his click bait titles and how he cover anything drama related. He also make sure to get pornstars and instagram girls on his channel.
> 
> Why I don't like him is that 1) he once got trolled by someone on twitter and he reported her to her boss after feeling guilty he mad a video trying to justify it.
> 2) he held back sourcefed, forcing them to report on certain news and exclude certain stories from them so he can report on it.
> ...



I would love to see a link to any discussion about your 2nd point. It seems all these kids love Defranco so much. So many of them only get their news from him and now think their informed because they get the news from such an unbiased source.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 15, 2017)

Mansali said:


> I would love to see a link to any discussion about your 2nd point. It seems all these kids love Defranco so much. So many of them only get their news from him and now think their informed because they get the news from such an unbiased source.


I don't have a link but if you watch sourcefed earlier work you see both Phil and Sourcefed have stories on the same story but at the end of the sourcefed story they will always say " we won't cover in detail the Philip Defranco show will cover that!"


----------



## HolyHands (Mar 15, 2017)

I do find a bit of irony from the individuals who constantly mock SJWs for being oversensitive pansies who cry sexist/racist at the drop of a hat, then turn around and cozy up to ideologies that unironically think that having any moderately leftist idea is a literal attempt to commit white genocide.

Horseshoe Theory is real.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 15, 2017)

Mansali said:


> What do you guys think of these youtubers. Sargon, Amazing Athiest, Dave Rubin, Phillip Defranco.
> 
> This new "anti-sjw" crowd are kinda becoming SJW themselves.
> 
> ...



Personally, I think Philip is fair. He has disclosed many times he himself voted Hillary and he has railed against Trump many times. Amazing Atheist, and his group on the Drunken Peasants have gone hard on Trump too as well as SJWs.

Dave Rubin and Sargon of Akkad on the other hand, are complete panderers to the Trump crowd. There are more 'offenders' in this respect, Chris Ray Gun is getting there, Woz Lee is another, even a guy like Vernaculis is starting to go off a bit. It's because it has become a support group, and it seems like when Sargon of Akkad in particular starts hopping aboard the crazy train, the rest have to trip over themselves defending him when he fucks up.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 15, 2017)

HolyHands said:


> I do find a bit of irony from the individuals who constantly mock *SJWs for being oversensitive pansies who cry sexist/racist at the drop of a hat*, then turn around and cozy up to ideologies that unironically think that having any moderately leftist idea is a literal attempt to commit white genocide.
> 
> Horseshoe Theory is real.



The problem is, I've seen sooo many people that fit that description to a T.

I could give you what, twenty, thirty videos with just a bit of digging that I've seen or seen people respond to alone.

I mean, there's people like Riz Ahmed who say lack of Minorities on British TV (which by the way is, from what I've heard, not really a thing, in fact it's the exact opposite, see the BBC's approach to the issue) will make British muslim teens want to become Jihadis and join ISIS.

It's kind of hard to not laugh at these people when they deny reality to such a ludicrous degree.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Dave Rubin and Sargon of Akkad on the other hand, are complete panderers to the Trump crowd. There are more 'offenders' in this respect, Chris Ray Gun is getting there, Woz Lee is another, even a guy like Vernaculis is starting to go off a bit. It's because it has become a support group, and it seems like when Sargon of Akkad in particular starts hopping aboard the crazy train, the rest have to trip over themselves defending him when he fucks up.



I don't like Trump and I never really agreed with Sargon's support of him, at least support by exclusion of the greater evil, as far as he was concerned. In fact I brought up Trump's pro-torture comments several times in discussion, but you can't deny he does cover things which do need coverage.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## HolyHands (Mar 15, 2017)

San Juan Wolf said:


> The problem is, I've seen sooo many people that fit that description to a T.
> 
> I could give you what, twenty, thirty videos with just a bit of digging that I've seen or seen people respond to alone.
> 
> ...



Oh believe me, I'm aware of psychopaths who think like that. I'm just disappointed that increasing numbers of people are going to the opposite extreme.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 15, 2017)

tbh i didn't find this response measured.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 15, 2017)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I don't like Trump and I never really agreed with Sargon's support of him, at least support by exclusion of the greater evil, as far as he was concerned. In fact I brought up Trump's pro-torture comments several times in discussion, but you can't deny he does cover things which do need coverage.



For a time. More recently he's just become an utter hypocrite and ideologue. Going on this insane shit about a culture war and how we 'have to take a side'. Fuck that shit.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 15, 2017)

HolyHands said:


> Oh believe me, I'm aware of psychopaths who think like that. I'm just disappointed that increasing numbers of people are going to the opposite extreme.



Honestly I don't think as many of these people are as extreme, though what you consider as such may vary.

Thing is, when watching people like Gazi Kodzo, most anyone reacting to them seems rational either way.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 15, 2017)

I wanted to add, the guy is a painfully unfunny twat that does not so much refutation of points as much as just mocking with lame skits. He completely denies there is a problem on the left, and this is what makes him no better than someone like Sargon.


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 15, 2017)

Mansali said:


> What do you guys think of these youtubers. Sargon, Amazing Athiest, Dave Rubin, Phillip Defranco.
> 
> This new "anti-sjw" crowd are kinda becoming SJW themselves.
> 
> ...



Just because you are anti-SJW doesn't mean that you are pro-Trump. Like Seto said, Philip DeFranco voted for Hillary and criticizes Trump as well. Hell, I supported Clinton in NF even before she clinched her primaries and I am pro-Gamergate and anti-SJW. I do't see what the problem is with trying to remain a neutral stance when presenting the news. One of the reasons why Trump was able to win was because he was able to paint the obvious media bias against him as a smear campaign so that they lost the credibility to actually call him out. 

People oppose SJWs because of their penchant for legalism and censorship. They are pretty much the 21st century version of the Moral Guardians that wanted to ban rap music and whatnot during the 90s. All those Youtubers oppose SJWs because they are threatening their livelihoods by starting witchhunts against them and even to the point of deliberately misrepresenting them. Not to mention the fact that SJWs are willing to resort to riots and violence themselves when dealing with people they disagree about. Let's put 2+2 together. SJWs believe that:

1. It's OK to physically attack peole who they call Nazis.
2. Anybody which they disagree with can be labeled a Nazi, even if they don't like someone telling an off color joke like PewdiePie.

Doesn't that kind of attitude strike people as being slightly dangerous?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 15, 2017)

I find the comparison between PewdiePie and Jontron bizarre to the point that my focus quickly shifts to the motives for such comparisons. Spot the difference is a concept that children are introduced to; I wouldn't expect someone to confuse a dog with a cat, the same way I wouldn't expect someone to confuse a joke taken out context with the actual presentation of someone's stated views. 

Sad thing is that there is an easy out in this whole mess. Acknowledging the wrongs, stress the point that people have the capacity to learn and that as their friend you have every faith that they will. 

They've been given the opportunity to practise what they preach and they've failed at every hurdle.


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 15, 2017)

Gunners said:


> I find the comparison between PewdiePie and Jontron bizarre to the point that my focus quickly shifts to the motives for such comparisons. Spot the difference is a concept that children are introduced to; I wouldn't expect someone to confuse a dog with a cat, the same way I wouldn't expect someone to confuse a joke taken out context with the actual presentation of someone's stated views.
> 
> Sad thing is that there is an easy out in this whole mess. Acknowledging the wrongs, stress the point that people have the capacity to learn and that as their friend you have every faith that they will.
> 
> They've been given the opportunity to practise what they preach and they've failed at every hurdle.



I'll be honest and say that I haven't heard about JonTron incident until just now, so I will withhold my judgement until I actually get to hear the debate. The thing is that the mainstream media have been conflating those two as well as signs of some growing Nazi Youtuber movement or some such. After teh nonsense from Pewdiepie and Gamergate, my instinct is to be somewhat prejudiced against the mainstream media because of their tendency to misrepresent the gaming community.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 15, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Philip Defranco has his own agenda and uses this self righteous neutral persona to his audiences


Literally everyone has their own agenda.This comment is effectively meaningless. Phil has never hidden the fact that he has long-term entrepreneurial goals. I don't think they impact the quality of his reporting.

Can't argue that he doesn't get a little full of himself, though I would go as far to say it is somewhat earned. Compared to most mainstream media, Phil's a pretty damn straight shooter. It's sad that that's something praise-worthy, but that's a whole other can of worms.



Huey Freeman said:


> He is a buzz feed channel. Look at his click bait titles and how he cover anything drama related. He also make sure to get pornstars and instagram girls on his channel.


This is just borderline liable. Having entertainment based news topics doesn't turn you into a gossip rag. Newspapers and shows have had sports, entertainment, and feel good stories about zoo animals. This doesn't discredit the actual stories the papers or networks report on. That's not even taking into account that these "buzzfeed" stories he covers are chosen by the audience.

The "Lovely Lady/Guy of the Day" is a cheap marketing ploy. Phil considers himself an entrepreneur above all us. "Sex sells" is marketing 101. It's one of his less admirable traits (imo), but again isn't something that affects his reporting.



Huey Freeman said:


> 1) he once got trolled by someone on twitter and he reported her to her boss after feeling guilty he mad a video trying to justify it.


Dick move.



Huey Freeman said:


> 2) he held back sourcefed, forcing them to report on certain news and exclude certain stories from them so he can report on it.


"Tonight, at 10! Find out how Huey Freeman has gone his whole life without seeing a news report on tv"

This is a *decades* old trick to generate hype.



Huey Freeman said:


> 3) he loves commenting on race issues and uses his opinion as fact.


This is again just blatantly false.

Phil chooses his words very carefully, and almost never speaks objectively about topics like race. "my opinion", "I feel" , and "my thoughts on this" are probably in his top 5 phrases after "beautiful bastards" and "i love your faces".


I get the feeling that you haven't seen Phi's show in the last year or so. If that's the case, I would suggest giving it another go. It has evolved a lot. I went back and looked at some of his older stuff, and I don't that I would have watched him then either. 

I find his current show to be one of the most reliable sources on the web. More than once it has been the only place I have found alternate footage not shown by the mainstream. Most recently the incident involving the off duty cop and the group of kids in his yard.


----------



## Zyrax (Mar 15, 2017)

>a youtubers political views is important
Jesus christ the cringe delusion here

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 15, 2017)

Sloth said:


> Literally everyone has their own agenda.This comment is effectively meaningless. Phil has never hidden the fact that he has long-term entrepreneurial goals. I don't think they impact the quality of his reporting.
> 
> Can't argue that he doesn't get a little full of himself, though I would go as far to say it is somewhat earned. Compared to most mainstream media, Phil's a pretty damn straight shooter. It's sad that that's something praise-worthy, but that's a whole other can of worms.
> 
> ...


He lives off drama, there was a prank channel (fuzzy or some shit) that specifically stage an incident to prove that he would report it.

Phil try's to prove to his audience he neutral he isn't and you know that. In fact when I watch some of his recent stuff his research just got piss poor basically the first few articles in the google search.

When he speaks about races even if it's stating opinion he comes off as a typical uninformed white person trying to find middle ground which he always try to do on the issues is pretty Blatant.  

Sourcefed has been changing hosts like hot cakes and you can't tell me they are moving on, most of the time you see they are general disinterested. Even Steve expressed that they were basically force to cover political shit with Franco. I get he is the boss but sourcefed didn't started out like a regular news channel but an outlet for random news and articles. 
It was pretty obvious that sourcefed was on pace to become bigger than Philip show. 

Also the guy started this year with video complaining that YouTube didn't invite him to the rewind because he got pissy they didn't monetize videos sponsors didn't like.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 15, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> He lives off drama, there was a prank channel (fuzzy or some shit) that specifically stage an incident to prove that he would report it.
> 
> Phil try's to prove to his audience he neutral he isn't and you know that. In fact when I watch some of his recent stuff his research just got piss poor basically the first few articles in the google search.
> 
> ...


It just sounds like you don't like Phil as a person. Or that you're upset about how he has affect Sourcefed. That's fine, but nothing you have brought up would lead me to doubt the credibility of his reporting. 

You may not like the topic he and his audience choose, but you can still be fairly confident that whatever he is reporting is legitimate. Phil often waits days after a story breaks in order to wait for all the facts. More importantly, when something is wrong Phil makes sure to correct it asap.


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 15, 2017)

Sherlōck said:


> This is @IchLiebe level of BS.


I was thinking the same fucking thing.

Except it was more like ," this is a like minded intelligent feller".


I would say it weird, but let me explain a perplexing observation I have made recently. At a KKK rally there was an iraqi ,what he's mad about...he's pissed at the Mexicans. Gets a job interview, first thing they ask is what is second language is and they end the interview when he tells them farsi."wtf was I supposed to learn Spanish over there, want me go back home and learn spanish?:

At first, I knew he was going to be the number 1 jew hater, nope.


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Mar 15, 2017)

Why was this important enough to warrant a cafe thread it isn't even like Jontron comes close to being one of YouTube's biggest voices or channels.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 15, 2017)

Sloth said:


> It just sounds like you don't like Phil as a person. Or that you're upset about how he has affect Sourcefed. That's fine, but nothing you have brought up would lead me to doubt the credibility of his reporting.
> 
> You may not like the topic he and his audience choose, but you can still be fairly confident that whatever he is reporting is legitimate. Phil often waits days after a story breaks in order to wait for all the facts. More importantly, when something is wrong Phil makes sure to correct it asap.


I think the dude is fake and after he got that chick fired I can't respect him

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mansali (Mar 15, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Personally, I think Philip is fair. He has disclosed many times he himself voted Hillary and he has railed against Trump many times. Amazing Atheist, and his group on the Drunken Peasants have gone hard on Trump too as well as SJWs.
> 
> Dave Rubin and Sargon of Akkad on the other hand, are complete panderers to the Trump crowd. There are more 'offenders' in this respect, Chris Ray Gun is getting there, Woz Lee is another, even a guy like Vernaculis is starting to go off a bit. It's because it has become a support group, and it seems like when Sargon of Akkad in particular starts hopping aboard the crazy train, the rest have to trip over themselves defending him when he fucks up.



Yeah your right on Rubin and Sargon specifically were more Trump apologists.

Defranco was trying way too hard to be neutral. May I know where he said he voted for Hillary? If he did I may change my opinion on him somewhat.




hcheng02 said:


> Just because you are anti-SJW doesn't mean that you are pro-Trump. Like Seto said, Philip DeFranco voted for Hillary and criticizes Trump as well. Hell, I supported Clinton in NF even before she clinched her primaries and I am pro-Gamergate and anti-SJW. I do't see what the problem is with trying to remain a neutral stance when presenting the news. One of the reasons why Trump was able to win was because he was able to paint the obvious media bias against him as a smear campaign so that they lost the credibility to actually call him out.
> 
> People oppose SJWs because of their penchant for legalism and censorship. They are pretty much the 21st century version of the Moral Guardians that wanted to ban rap music and whatnot during the 90s. All those Youtubers oppose SJWs because they are threatening their livelihoods by starting witchhunts against them and even to the point of deliberately misrepresenting them. Not to mention the fact that SJWs are willing to resort to riots and violence themselves when dealing with people they disagree about. Let's put 2+2 together. SJWs believe that:
> 
> ...



I didn't say any of these people supported Trump. They were in different degrees being apologists for Trump or trying to appease their right winger audiences.

Its the fact that these people make sjw's a bigger threat than Trump in how they cover Trump vs SJW stories. Its the fact that they appease their nut job fans and try to appeal to them again to varying degrees.

Look at how Defranco is highly critical of SJW and is able to fully go all out on them but is so restrained when talking about Trump. If he was more principled...he would be willing to lose subs as he claims.

I saw so many people spend so much more time being triggered at the Nazi being punched than Trumps week 1 policies.

Also SJW means too many things. It can mean someone who cares about "feelings", it can be someone who is pro refugee, could be someone wanting to punch someone they disagree with (as long as the violent groups seems to be on the left..then they are called SJW).

SJW can be bad people depending on who the SJW is. If its a group thats trying to stop Trumps immigration policies thats different than a group trying to prevent a speaker from speaking. 

In any case a lot of these prominent anti-SJW behave like SJWs in many cases.


----------



## Breadman (Mar 15, 2017)

Onewhosbeenaround said:


> Why was this important enough to warrant a cafe thread it isn't even like Jontron comes close to being one of YouTube's biggest voices or channels.



Probably because we view people like Jontron as people who shouldn't dare talk about their political views, and when they do, our entire views of them shatter.

At least, that's what's happening to the people in this thread.


----------



## Mansali (Mar 15, 2017)

If what JonTron says is true he should concede to Destiny who is a white man and is obviously superior to that half breed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 15, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I dont know who this guy is, but he must be retarded.
> Jokes regarding the holocaust, nazism, etc are fine.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 16, 2017)

Watched Jontron's debate with Destiny, had to stop watching it after 1 hour of the video because I just fucking can't...
To say he went full-retarded is just putting it in a nice way. Either he lacks the debating skills, or he went insane.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 16, 2017)

To be fair Jews fucking ruined Wall Street and Hollywood


----------



## Breadman (Mar 16, 2017)

Gaiz, I thought that the right-wingers didn't believe in discrimination of minorities in America! Why are they so afraid of becoming minorities of that's the case?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 16, 2017)

This is why I only follow black youtubers. ModernWarNegro/TheBlackHokage >>>>


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 16, 2017)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> This is why I only follow black youtubers.



That's a....potentially _troubling _thing to admit.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2017)

San Juan Wolf said:


> That's a....potentially _troubling _thing to admit.



Well, Zero is a psychotic racist.


----------



## The World (Mar 16, 2017)

> Mexican immigrants are setting up “ethnic enclaves” in the US “to break parts of America off back into Mexico.”



tru

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Anonymous 130 (Mar 16, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> I was not feeding into any narrative.   I simply think making any jokes along those lines to be insensitive to the point of stupidity.  Just as I associate the "white genocide" concept with conspiracy-theorist levels of stupidity and detachment from reality.



You are feeding into the narrative. One was serious the other was not. Separate them accordingly.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2017)

Yeah, you don't have to approve of Pewd's joke, but to compare it to Jontron's nonsense is ridiculous.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 16, 2017)

Yoshua said:


> Gaiz, I thought that the right-wingers didn't believe in discrimination of minorities in America! Why are they so afraid of becoming minorities of that's the case?


Well this is like a cop who has a put away a lot criminals but ends up going to prison himself.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Mar 16, 2017)

Just listen to seculartalk and the humanistreport. They're really good with their political commentary.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2017)

Chris has been pretty pathetic regarding this whole matter in particular. Sargon has been a piece of shit for a while though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 16, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Chris has been pretty pathetic regarding this whole matter in particular. Sargon has been a piece of shit for a while though.



Eh, I still think he has some fair points to make. And I consider his opinion on Brexit a bit more valid then someone like Nash from WTFIWWY, who also said "Black people can only be bigotted, they can't be racist, cause power structures" when he had Rap Critic on as a guest.

You willing for me to say bring up some of the points in his recent videos ? Just wondering if you'd agree with them or not. For example the whole Moore thing apparently ordering Trump to vacate the White House because he's that up his own ass.

What's funny is that when Bush won without getting the most votes, nobody did anything to change things so it's kind of their fault for not bringing the changes around that would make that not a possibility.

But back to Jontron, the clips of the debate I saw did paint the other guy as bit of a douche. Especially since he DMCA'd Sargon's videos for featuring those clips.

You'd think a streamer would understand the principles of fair use but I guess not.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2017)

San Juan Wolf said:


> But back to Jontron, the clips of the debate I saw did paint the other guy as bit of a douche. Especially since he DMCA'd Sargon's videos for featuring those clips.
> 
> You'd think a streamer would understand the principles of fair use but I guess not.



And it painted Jon as a *RACIST*

How are the two in any way comparable? On that note, it's ridiculous how people are getting mad at him and attacking him for Jon fucking up. Jon agreed to that debate and he screwed the pooch, yet people like Chris and Sargon are somehow finding fault in the other dude? It's ridiculous.


----------



## Six (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm black and I believe that we should genocide whites.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 16, 2017)

Nimura Furuta said:


> I'm black and I believe that we should genocide whites.


but the white women! will someone please think about the white women!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 16, 2017)

this can't be a real cover story right?


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 16, 2017)

Yoshua said:


> Gaiz, I thought that the right-wingers didn't believe in discrimination of minorities in America! Why are they so afraid of becoming minorities of that's the case?


Cause then the country goes to shit...Yall can't honestly say that America would be better off with a minority as the majority.

Mexico...shit
Africa...shit
Asia...shit
Middle east...shit
S. America....shit.
America, and Europe...amazing. and say what you will but people from shitty lands go to better places and that's why millions of refugees are leaving...because they don't want to work to make their civilization great, just be given everything or take hand outs from the king paupers.

But I know I know, these lands would be rich and prosperous if not for the "evil" white man....funny how we subjugated the world and made it into what it is today, for God helps us if it was the Mongolians instead the Christians. But at some point if a small faction is taking over and subjugating the world...then itshe not on the white man but the other for the ineptness

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chie (Mar 16, 2017)

RAGING BONER said:


> this can't be a real cover story right?


It's from the NYT, they've turned yellow journalism into an art form.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mansali (Mar 16, 2017)

This Cancer is spreading? Or have I just started to notice these people?


----------



## Zyrax (Mar 16, 2017)

>based


----------



## Six (Mar 16, 2017)

RAGING BONER said:


> but the white women! will someone please think about the white women!


Scandinavians bar Danes are cool.


----------



## Zyrax (Mar 16, 2017)

Nimura Furuta said:


> I'm black and I believe that we should genocide whites.


I agree

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 16, 2017)

But rich black people do commit more crime than rich white people. Well at least as far as the ones caught goes.


Seto Kaiba said:


> And it painted Jon as a *RACIST*
> 
> How are the two in any way comparable? On that note, it's ridiculous how people are getting mad at him and attacking him for Jon fucking up. Jon agreed to that debate and he screwed the pooch, yet people like Chris and Sargon are *somehow finding fault in the other dude?* It's ridiculous.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> But rich black people do commit more crime than rich white people. Well at least as far as the ones caught goes.



Jon said rich black people committed more crime than POOR white people, and then went on to talk about how Africa has similar problems of crime like blacks here, it was clear where he was going.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> But rich black people do commit more crime than rich white people. Well at least as far as the ones caught goes.



Naked Ape? Really?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 16, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> And it painted Jon as a *RACIST*
> 
> How are the two in any way comparable? On that note, it's ridiculous how people are getting mad at him and attacking him for Jon fucking up. Jon agreed to that debate and he screwed the pooch, yet people like Chris and Sargon are somehow finding fault in the other dude? It's ridiculous.


That's the part that makes me scratch my head. I mean the shit is coming from people who wouldn't hesitate to tear someone to pieces for a piss poor argument. 

Now a piss poor argument is in front of them, they are attacking the person who is doing what they have done many times over.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 16, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Naked Ape? Really?


i*c*st Seto. Destiny supports it, he also supports you killing yourself and underage sex.
That sums up the video if you don't want to watch it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [i-word] Seto. Destiny supports it, he also supports you killing yourself and underage sex.
> That sums up the video if you don't want to watch it.



This is irrelevant to his debate on Jon.

Also, I don't trust Naked Ape, he's an autistic spaz himself and consistently misrepresents his opposition. At least post Omni's views without that nasally, insipid commentary.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 16, 2017)

> This is irrelevant to his debate on Jon.


As irrelevant as your history with Bacon is.


Seto Kaiba said:


> Also, I don't trust Naked Ape, he's an autistic spaz himself and consistently misrepresents his opposition.


Not much to misread here.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> As irrelevant as your history with Bacon is.
> 
> Not much to misread here.



It's entirely irrelevant. You are going into whataboutery.

Jon looked like a racist in his debate with him, a far cry worse than merely looking like a douche. You are deflecting. 

Post his actual videos on it then, Ape should have sourced them if he's honest.


----------



## EJ (Mar 16, 2017)

Mansali said:


> This Cancer is spreading? Or have I just started to notice these people?



Heh, time for the regressive-alt right to be given the same spotlight as the regressive left.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 16, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It's entirely irrelevant. You are going into whataboutery.





> the technique or practice of responding to an accusation or difficult question by making a counteraccusation or raising a different issue.


 It has plenty to do with it. His judgement being questionable to begin with being one.


Seto Kaiba said:


> Post his actual videos on it then, Ape should have sourced them if he's honest.


Didn't you just accuse me of whataboutery on the exact same stance you're taking now with ape?
Honestly.

*Spoiler*: __ 













It's in the bloody description seto.


----------



## Zyrax (Mar 16, 2017)

Flow said:


> Heh, time for the buzzword to be given the same spotlight as the other buzzword.


----------



## EJ (Mar 16, 2017)

Labels exist for a reason.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2017)

Um, yeah...looking over the video and the contents Naked Ape provided (reddit discussion threads, stellar research there...), he is doing a lot of why I unsubbed from his channel in the first place and engaging in misrepresentation. It's clear enough he and others are attacking this guy because Jon looked bad in that debate.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2017)

Still @Unlosing Ranger what point are you trying to make? We are talking about Jon's debate with the guy in particular, and people attacking the other guy, simply for that. No one really knew much about this guy before or decided to make these videos. They are only reacting because Jon has been made to look bad here. This should be obvious.

Also I read that thread, and it seems you fell for Ape's bullshit. I mean, a lot of them I'm reading on the underage matter, the most serious one, seems to establish he was hacked and an underage individual gained access to his accounts. 

As for i*c*st and suicide? I don't give a shit if it's consenting adults, and the latter, eh. You do what you want with your life, but remember that it's not just you who you affect in that decision. Although I am an advocate of assisted medical suicide for terminally ill in pain, if they desire.


----------



## Zyrax (Mar 16, 2017)

Flow said:


> Labels exist for a reason.


The problem is that they become a buzzword that people use to demonise those left or right of the user rather than mature criticism


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 16, 2017)

how come conservative nutters are better looking than those disgusting hairy feminazi land whales?


----------



## Zyrax (Mar 16, 2017)

>i-word
i*c*st ?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 16, 2017)

Im just wondering what jon thinks about mixed race people
I like his videos but does he see me as a threat to white culture supriority? Am I diluting the white race by just existing? Does jontron not me watching his videos?


----------



## Zyrax (Mar 16, 2017)

makeoutparadise said:


> Im just wondering what jon thinks about mixed race people
> I like his videos but does he see me as a threat to white culture supriority? Am I diluting the white race by just existing? Does jontron not me watching his videos?


Your a hapa?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 16, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Still @Unlosing Ranger what point are you trying to make? We are talking about Jon's debate with the guy in particular, and people attacking the other guy, simply for that. No one really knew much about this guy before or decided to make these videos. They are only reacting because Jon has been made to look bad here. This should be obvious.
> 
> Also I read that thread, and it seems you fell for Ape's bullshit. I mean, a lot of them I'm reading on the underage matter, the most serious one, seems to establish he was hacked and an underage individual gained access to his accounts.


Except that Destiny clearly lost on quite a few talking points and just shifted things away from something he'd lose, even if he did win the debate. It'd be hypocritical not to pick on the winner just as much as the loser which is what is happening.
So I'd suck it up there.



> As for [i-word] and suicide? I don't give a shit if it's consenting adults, and the latter, eh. You do what you want with your life, but remember that it's not just you who you affect in that decision. Although I am an advocate of assisted medical suicide for terminally ill in pain, if they desire.


You know what they say, lack of action is the same as approval. 


Zyrax said:


> >i-word
> [i-word] ?


[i-word]

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2017)

hmmm since he seems forthwith in addressing these accusations and Ape really didn't provide anything...I am going to have to class this as a character attack until I see more.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Except that Destiny clearly lost on quite a few talking points and just shifted things away from something he'd lose, even if he did win the debate. It'd be hypocritical not to pick on the winner just as much as the loser which is what is happening.
> So I'd suck it up there.



Whatever he lost pales in comparison to Jon's.

Jesus fuck dude, how much clearer can I make this for you? Jon came off as a racist. This is way worse than coming off as a douche.

What do you mean it'd be hypocritical not to pick on the winner?

THE FUCK are you talking about? That's ALL people have been doing!


----------



## EJ (Mar 16, 2017)

Zyrax said:


> The problem is that they become a buzzword that people use to demonise those left or right of the user rather than mature criticism


 You do this thing where you try to make a point in which yeah it's understandable, it doesn't apply to the individual. Did you see what she even stated?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 16, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Whatever he lost pales in comparison to Jon's.
> 
> Jesus fuck dude, how much clearer can I make this for you? Jon came off as a racist. This is way worse than coming off as a douche.
> 
> ...


LEAVE BRITTANY ALONE!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 16, 2017)

> Not noticing that people are picking on Jon as coming up a bit racist while ignoring his points that do have some merit in the process

> "What do you mean it'd be hypocritical not to pick on the winner?
THE FUCK are you talking about? That's ALL people have been doing!"


LEL

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Muah (Mar 16, 2017)

Im down with white genocide but his statements seem contradictory. Oh well tldr.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 16, 2017)

Zyrax said:


> Your a hapa?


Half asain half white Jon apparently is concerned about white people no longer being the  dominant race in America does that mean mixed people like me who are half black half Mexican does that mean we are harbingers of the downfall of America and according to him ?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> > Not noticing that people are picking on Jon as coming up a bit racist while ignoring his points that do have some merit in the process
> 
> > "What do you mean it'd be hypocritical not to pick on the winner?
> THE FUCK are you talking about? That's ALL people have been doing!"
> ...



He implied blacks have a genetic disposition to crime, and that rich blacks commit more crime than poor whites without backing this up. Also saying that discrimination and oppression no longer exists in this country, yet at the same time advocating for the United States remaining majority white and for what? He embraced race realism and alt-right talking points out of his sheer ignorance and stupidity. He defended a representative that literally wants an ethnostate.

Your defense of him is moronic.

If you're too slow to grasp it. The only thing people have been doing is attacking Destiny. Jon has been getting a huge pass. Before you try to pull assumptions from your ass, I don't even really know this Destiny guy. I was a fan of Jon for years, but he fucked up.


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 16, 2017)

makeoutparadise said:


> Im just wondering what jon thinks about mixed race people
> I like his videos but does he see me as a threat to white culture supriority? Am I diluting the white race by just existing? Does jontron not me watching his videos?


Mulatto actually.

No you are not your parent did. But even a thriving society must have a few outcast. 

@Muah- yeah cause Yall are such great warriors...oh wait...we seen what happened in the days of slavery, do you truly want to make it into a war? If Yall could've defeated the white man then you would've freed yourselves but Yall couldn't. Yall couldn't defend yourself or wouldn't when Yall was in chains...so it'll never happen, black will not rise up because they can't rise up, they don't want to rise up and assume responsibility, they won't fight for their freedom nor their family. 

I honestly believe America was the first time in history a country, state, what have you; fought themselves for the freedom of their slaves.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 16, 2017)

No one answered my question.

Do you truly want a majority to be a current minority?

And even further, why? Do you think it would be good overall for everyone or just a select group of people?


----------



## EJ (Mar 16, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> black will not rise up because they can't rise up, they don't want to rise up and assume responsibility, they won't fight for their freedom nor their family.


----------



## EJ (Mar 16, 2017)

LOL Have you even read about or heard of the Haitian Revolt? 

Would make any white supremacist's dick shrivel up.


----------



## Zyrax (Mar 16, 2017)

makeoutparadise said:


> Half asain half white


Rip 
Wait there is still hope
WMAF or AMWF?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 16, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> No you are not your parent did. But even a thriving society must have a few outcast.


So its my parents fault they found love and happiness in this otherwise sad and lonley world and wanted to have kids together regardless of their race?


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 16, 2017)

Aw fuck I forgot about the civil rights movement...oh wait no I didn't.

The only lasting thing that came out of it was the hatred for the white man. If the blacks would've let whites help instead of pushing them out maybe shit would be better now.

To rise up, everyone must be of one mind with a clear goal...they wasn't and didn't have one but many. They broke down into factions which split what little power they had. MLK Had a dream...dream all you want, people achieve goals not dreams.

And again none of that shit would've been reformed if the white man didn't want to reform. They should've told the lower beings to stfu and enjoy America or get back to Africa, but since we have compassion for the subjugated you have went from lesser beings in bonds to an equal citizen, yet keep batching for more...I don't think America asked Britain for reparations, or whites asked for money for fighting their war.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 16, 2017)

Zyrax said:


> Rip
> Wait there is still hope
> WMAF or AMWF?


what do those terms mean?


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 16, 2017)

makeoutparadise said:


> So its my parents fault they found love and happyness in this otherwise sad and lonley world and wanted to have kids together regardless of their race?


they diluted each race. Now it's up to you and your kids. And if you choose to get with an evil white man, a good hearted black feller, a...mexican....then whatever don't matter to me, good for them as well especially if they still tigether.


----------



## EJ (Mar 16, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> Aw fuck I forgot about the civil rights movement...oh wait no I didn't.
> 
> The only lasting thing that came out of it was the hatred for the white man. If the blacks would've let whites help instead of pushing them out maybe shit would be better now.
> 
> ...



It is funny how hard you will squirm around knowing the entirety of your argument was destroyed by a wikipedia link.


----------



## HolyHands (Mar 16, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> Aw fuck I forgot about the civil rights movement...oh wait no I didn't.



Yes you did.


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 16, 2017)

But it wasn't thatsure Wikipedia, and the fact is the civil rights movement was an ongoing thing before the 60s, it wasnt until whites joined in the movement that they started to gain traction and get reforms, which now seems to not be enough for em. And the the black power faction forced the whites out besides a few and went at it alone and that went so well, Malcolm x , Dr king, tray von martin (sarcasm), Keith Lamont Scott. He'll did America invade Britain now we were contempt with what we achieved. Eat the meat you got then worry bout the deer in the forrest.

I wonder how many migrate from America to africa...which has plenty of good land and resources.


----------



## Mansali (Mar 16, 2017)

I see some youtubers defending/being apologists for JonTron.
Really weird because if you want your defence of Pewdiepie etc to seem legitimate your doing a pretty bad job when you defend Milo or JonTron


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2017)

Mansali said:


> I see some youtubers defending/being apologists for JonTron.
> Really weird because if you want your defence of Pewdiepie etc to seem legitimate your doing a pretty bad job when you defend Milo or JonTron



Yeah, it's blindly defending him because he's one of their own. At the same time, they'll tear any SJW apart for showing racism against whites, and although I think that's wrong too it does illustrate their hypocrisy.


----------



## EJ (Mar 16, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> But it wasn't thatsure Wikipedia, and the fact is the civil rights movement was an ongoing thing before the 60s, it wasnt until whites joined in the movement that they started to gain traction and get reforms, which now seems to not be enough for em. And the the black power faction forced the whites out besides a few and went at it alone and that went so well, Malcolm x , Dr king, tray von martin (sarcasm), Keith Lamont Scott. He'll did America invade Britain now we were contempt with what we achieved. Eat the meat you got then worry bout the deer in the forrest.



Ok. Let us try this again. You stated blacks cannot come together. You stated blacks do not want to take responsibility and fight for their rights, freedoms, and families. I posted the Civil Rights movement. 

You can talk about how certain aspects of it was divided, or that it only "worked because white people got in on it" but now you would be moving the goal post. The Civil Rights movement showed deliberately to whites within the United States how privledged they were in comparison towards minority groups. As a result of the Civil Rights, we have integration and better opportunities through out the entirety of the country in our modern era.

Quit moving the goal post. You stated blacks never come together, take responsibility, or fight for their rights, freedoms, and families. With that statement alone, you spit on the grave of deceased slaves that struggled to maintain their sanity and livelihood day in and day out, that tried to escape from slavery and was tracked down. That was lynched. 

You are nothing but a keyboard warrior that down plays the achievements and struggles of others. They lived in conditions your ass would snap and break under. Save me with your stupidity.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2017)

You guys do know IchLiebe is just like @ZeroTheDestroyer rght? I don't think I have to point out we have a number of actual racists on this forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zenith (Mar 16, 2017)

I've got to say Mansali is probably the coolest name I've ever heard in my entire life


----------



## The Runner (Mar 16, 2017)

I can understand people defending JonTron cuz he's a celebrity and all. But even those who supposedly turned a blind eye to Jon's argument agree how he screwed the pooch on this.

That alone should tell you how stupid JonTron's arguments were.

Hell, even if this Destiny guy is a retard (he is, horribly so I might add) Jon's argument doesn't become not-shit because of it.

Boogie made a vid about it and intends to talk to Jon about his views, so I look forward to that.

Naked Ape is intentionally inflammatory. He himself admitted that he gets a high on being insulted, so he went against Destiny as a complete asshole.

Make no mistake, in the conversation between Naked Ape and Destiny, Naked Ape was the asshole which justified Destiny kicking him out.

NakedApe still spanked him tho tbh

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 16, 2017)

Mansali said:


> I see some youtubers defending/being apologists for JonTron.
> Really weird because if you want your defence of Pewdiepie etc to seem legitimate your doing a pretty bad job when you defend Milo or JonTron



At least about Felix's case, I can understand since he made a shitty joke and even apologized for it (and I can see his point when the Media attacks him with false accusation).
Jon keeps using (like Seto said) Whataboutery in his arguments, and doesn't even address the issues properly.

Also, JonTron almost implies that Twitter is a news station.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 16, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Your defense of him is moronic.
> 
> If you're too slow to grasp it. The only thing people have been doing is attacking Destiny. Jon has been getting a huge pass. Before you try to pull assumptions from your ass, I don't even really know this Destiny guy. I was a fan of Jon for years, but he fucked up.


The only thing that has been slow to grasp is you not realizing you've had a falling out with the group you're predisposed to.
Jon isn't Alt right. 

Also being a fan of jon for years and not being so anymore because "He fucked up."
Until it fucks up his product I wouldn't care. I mean you're throwing the word whataboutery everywhere aren't you? You can be a fan while not agreeing with viewpoints.

Here how about those points.


> He implied blacks have a genetic disposition to crime,


Actually they do, but then so do white people and any other race.
You're going to do something considered a crime sometime in your life.


> and that rich blacks commit more crime than poor whites *without backing this up*.


So you don't know either?


> Also saying that discrimination and oppression no longer exists in this country


Mind getting a quote on that? Because that can be just as easily misinterpreted as anything Destiny says.
Discrimination and oppression no longer exists in the same way as they do in other countries.
This is very self evident just from the identity politics alone. This could be misinterpreted as them no longer existing. So unless his exact words were "Discrimination and oppression no longer exist."
as a closed statement without Destiny interrupting him... Which he did a lot.


> yet at the same time advocating for the United States remaining majority white and for what?


Oh I don't know. Why would Japan advocate it? Cultural balance.
Also what have been the most most predominant societies for a reason for a while? That's what he means.
The label white has gone far beyond its european roots unfortunately.


> He embraced race realism


Did he say this?


> and alt-right talking points


Did he say this? I'm going to point out you can agree with some things on the right while being left and vise versa or even while you're centralist.


> , out of his sheer ignorance and stupidity. He defended a representative that literally wants an ethnostate.


Who cares about a representative of the impossible? 
Destiny defended this. If you want to get in mudslinging we'll go nowhere.
"White people need to shut up."
"Only people of color can tell me what to do because I'm a white woman."
Holy shit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Zyrax (Mar 16, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 16, 2017)

Flow said:


> I posted the Civil Rights movement.
> 
> You can talk about how certain aspects of it was divided, or that it only "worked because white people got in on it" but now you would be moving the goal post. The Civil Rights movement showed deliberately to whites within the United States how privledged they were in comparison towards minority groups. As a result of the Civil Rights, we have integration and better opportunities through out the entirety of the country in our modern era.
> 
> ...


deleted first paragraph  you repeat in 3rd paragraph.

The civil rights movement was a fight? No... more like a squabble. 

As with slavery there were no lasting revolt and as with civil rights there is no lasting complacency. If shit's so bad why don't African Americans go back to their homeland where they ARE the majority, cause deep down they know they can't be responsible, and as with slavery they bow down to their leaders without hesitation no matter the conditions.

What has african americas done for America other than being a slave force? And even then whites would've just subjugated more whites to fill. Whates were slaves in America as well as everybody else, it's just the blacks that keep crying and will continue to put blame off onto another group.

Better opportunities...okay not according to African Americans that decry the system. How many African American gangs gathered up their aks and homies and lay seige to a police station? None. Despite all the retheoric they were peaceful as with the civil rights. And when they do get out of hand, they fuck their own shit up...not the white man's.

I'm a keyboard warrior? I've had a Internet capabilities of my own for like the past week in PROLLY 4 years, maybe longer? I got other shit to worry about and preparing for things to be.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## EJ (Mar 16, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> deleted first paragraph  you repeat in 3rd paragraph.
> 
> The civil rights movement was a fight? No... more like a squabble.
> 
> ...



Still trying to flip the entirety of your argument when you know you got called out on your shit.

Keep backpedaling. You know for a fact that the Civil Rights movement played a huge role as to where we our today within our country. Downplay it all you want and look like an idiot, be my guest.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The only thing that has been slow to grasp is you not realizing you've had a falling out with the group you're predisposed to.
> Jon isn't Alt right.
> 
> Also being a fan of jon for years and not being so anymore because "He fucked up."
> Until it fucks up his product I wouldn't care. I mean you're throwing the word whataboutery everywhere aren't you? You can be a fan while not agreeing with viewpoints.



He rehashed their talking points.

If he thinks a large chunk of my ancestry is genetically predisposed to crime, then yeah, I'm not gonna be a fan anymore. This has a direct effect on his brand whether you like it or not.

That's not what "whataboutery" refers to. You're just making yourself look stupid trying to make excuses for him.



> Here how about those points.
> 
> Actually they do, but then so do white people and any other race.
> You're going to do something considered a crime sometime in your life.



OK, serious question.

Is English your first language?

Are you even half aware of the roots of the argument of genetic predisposition to crime, as it pertains to blacks? Do you even know what it means?

This is pathetic, dude. Criminal actions can only be determined as a learned behavior. As those of like genetic origins can and have had, very different outcomes in dealing with the law. The argument Jon relied on is inferring blacks in particular are gentically predisposed to criminal behavior.

Your denial of this is just pitiful.



> So you don't know either?



He made the claim, the burden of proof is on him. Do you not understand these things?



> Mind getting a quote on that? Because that can be just as easily misinterpreted as anything Destiny says.



@Mansali I believe posted an audio clip of it on the last page. How do you miss that?




> Discrimination and oppression no longer exists in the same way as they do in other countries.



This is not what he argued. He argued that it *doesn't exist* here.



> This is very self evident just from the identity politics alone.



No it isn't! Identity politics has NOTHING to do with the severity or lack of, regarding discrimination and/or oppression in this country or anywhere.



> This could be misinterpreted as them no longer existing. So unless his exact words were "Discrimination and oppression no longer exist." as a closed statement without Destiny interrupting him... Which he did a lot.



*WELP:

*
You're just making excuses for Jon. Destiny let him run his mouth.



> Oh I don't know. Why would Japan advocate it? Cultural balance.



Japan has multiple ethnic groups you ignoramus. What the fuck is this bullshit about "cultural balance" anyway?

You also do realize that homogeneity is slowly killing them too, right?

You do realize there is no singular white culture in America right? People who live in the northern states are very different in values, beliefs and culture than those of the south, and those of the west differ from them both, and the midwest differs from all of them.

Total and complete ignorance. I'm surprised @Unlosing Ranger. I didn't think you'd try to go this far to defend the indefensible.



> Also what have been the most most predominant societies for a reason for a while? That's what he means.
> The label white has gone far beyond its european roots unfortunately.



So what? That's a stupid point. Every civilization has had its peak, and been the top of the world. That has nothing to do with race in itself.

You're dumb for even trying to defend it. Whites right now are the plurality in the United States and the U.S. is still going to be, and set to be in the foreseeable future, the most powerful country in the world. Our having a black president sure didn't reap some apocalypse on us. What Jon is doing, and what you have implicated yourself in trying to defend him, is blindly parrot alt-right talking points. It doesn't matter if he's not, he has implicated himself as such. As a racist.

*Culture is separate from race. *

Any half-minded individual knows this.



> Did he say this?



His talking points are what are categorized as "race realism".

Why are you defending a guy when you clearly didn't watch the debate?



> Did he say this? I'm going to point out you can agree with some things on the right while being left and vise versa or even while you're centralist.



Refer to above, how are you this slow?

The talking points he spouted are ascribed to under particular ideologies. As those beliefs are what form them.

If I say "I don't believe in God" it can be surmised I'm an atheist. I do not have to explicitly say "I'm an atheist"

Just the same, if one spouts altright and race realist talking points, one does not have to say "I have embraced altright and race realist talking points". His candid endorsement of their beliefs already tell you that.

Deductive reasoning, pal. Learn it.



> Who cares about a representative of the impossible?
> Destiny defended this. If you want to get in mudslinging we'll go nowhere.
> "White people need to shut up."
> "Only people of color can tell me what to do because I'm a white woman."
> Holy shit.



OK? This isn't about Destiny. This just makes him an idiot on a separate matter. It's irrelevant to his debate with Jon.

You're deflecting. Either that or just someone who has chosen denial.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2017)

> I'm lazy so I cut out most of his filler words and phrases. These quotes make him look more articulate than he actually was on stream.
> 
> *In regards to black people*
> 
> ...

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 16, 2017)

Mansali said:


> I see some youtubers defending/being apologists for JonTron.
> Really weird because if you want your defence of Pewdiepie etc to seem legitimate your doing a pretty bad job when you defend Milo or JonTron


All Milo did was getting some nice older dick.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 16, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Destiny defended this. If you want to get in mudslinging we'll go nowhere.
> "White people need to shut up."
> "Only people of color can tell me what to do because I'm a white woman."
> Holy shit.


eeewww this is the cringiest shit ive watched all week

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Pliskin (Mar 16, 2017)

Horseshoe theory is very real, you see more and more internet 'celebrities' defending absolutely everything as long as it is anti SJW or involves the word cuck and you see more and more people going all like 'huh, since the SJW crowd uses racism wrong, I conclude that every opinion that is called racist is right by default'

In a way, this new 'sceptic/anti SJW/anti Media' movement is taking the same echochamber missteps liberal echochambers took and doing it in turbo mode. Give it two years and you probably get a new generation of online sceptic entertainers milking youtube with videos 'why anti SJW poison everything' and the cycle goes on.

edit: I mean, in a way Sargon's culture war stuff is to scepticism what atheism plus was to new atheism.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 16, 2017)

Flow said:


> Still trying to flip the entirety of your argument when you know you got called out on your shit.
> 
> Keep backpedaling. You know for a fact that the Civil Rights movement played a huge role as to where we our today within our country. Downplay it all you want and look like an idiot, be my guest.


No shit. But it's not black people who did it. The world was moving in that way, women got the right to vote, own land, then minorities. It's just the natural progression that one would see. 

But according to a lot of Africans the system is still against them and racist. 


And again...do you want black people to run america, mexicans, chinese?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## The Runner (Mar 16, 2017)

RAGING BONER said:


> eeewww this is the cringiest shit ive watched all week


Agree


Pliskin said:


> Horseshoe theory is very real, you see more and more internet 'celebrities' defending absolutely everything as long as it is anti SJW or involves the word cuck and you see more and more people going all like 'huh, since the SJW crowd uses racism wrong, I conclude that every opinion that is called racist is right by default'
> 
> In a way, this new 'sceptic/anti SJW/anti Media' movement is taking the same echochamber missteps liberal echochambers took and doing it in turbo mode. Give it two years and you probably get a new generation of online sceptic entertainers milking youtube with videos 'why anti SJW poison everything' and the cycle goes on.
> 
> edit: I mean, in a way Sargon's culture war stuff is to scepticism what atheism plus was to new atheism.


i think it's just that we make a habbit of pointing out other people's hypocrisy

which bites us in the ass because more often than not we end up being hypocritical too

It's like everybody thinks they are the protagonist of their own movie, infallible and all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 16, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2017)

Sir Jogga said:


> Agree
> 
> i think it's just that we make a habbit of pointing out other people's hypocrisy
> 
> ...



Also each time someone fucks up, the more the group scrambles to defend the individual, then consistency is lost that much more.

The Milo incident was noteworthy of this. People were defending a guy and his words in a way they never would have for a 'regressive'. Of course this matter is also another one. Yet so is Sargon's descent to lunacy on this culture war. He's got many in this circle trying to defend him than criticizing. Though to be fair, some are saying they won't abide by such ridiculousness.


----------



## The Runner (Mar 16, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Also each time someone fucks up, the more the group scrambles to defend the individual, then consistency is lost that much more.
> 
> The Milo incident was noteworthy of this. People were defending a guy and his words in a way they never would have for a 'regressive'.


People don't/didn't watch Milo because he contributed to the conversation. People watch Milo to see him _*"pwn!" *_feminists. It's just a boxing match to them, with a protagonist and a villain.

That's way every comedic political "commentator" is doomed to fail at some point imo


----------



## HolyHands (Mar 16, 2017)

I was pleasantly surprised when Thunderfoot refused to jump on the defend-Milo bandwagon, and even pointed out the double standard on people making excuses for the things he said, when a SJW would have been eviscerated if they had made the same comments. I'm hoping more people in the skeptic community realize the direction they're heading and put a stop to it before they go full alt right.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## The Runner (Mar 16, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Yet so is Sargon's descent to lunacy on this culture war. He's got many in this circle trying to defend him than criticizing. Though to be fair, some are saying they won't abide by such ridiculousness.


I've always had a problem with Sargon and his "culture war"

Fuck I have a problem with the term Culture War itself 

But I just chalk it down to the fact that Sargon is precisely doing what I claimed people do.

He is setting himself to be the protagonist of his own "war"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2017)

Sir Jogga said:


> People don't/didn't watch Milo because he contributed to the conversation. People watch Milo to see him _*"pwn!" *_feminists. It's just a boxing match to them, with a protagonist and a villain.
> 
> That's way every comedic political "commentator" is doomed to fail at some point imo



It kinda sucks. I did respect Milo to a degree for his calling out SJWs and feminists at first but it was clear it all got to his head for a while. Then before this recent incident with him even went down, I learned the full scope of his views to find out he was just full of shit. 

Yes. Truth told the most secure platform on YT is Let's Plays. Sargon of Akkad for example, and Dave Rubin are stuck. They don't have a choice but to pander and virtue signal to their Trump loving crowd, no matter what he does. Because if they truly call him out they will infuriate their audience and lose substantial financial gains as a consequence. The others are headed down this road too. I think the major exceptions are thunderf00t, amazingatheist, because they had established themselves long before the SJW bullshit and have secured an audience beyond that. This "skeptic" community however, has been "infested" by Trump cultists, and even to a lesser extent alt-right fanatics. Stefan Molyneux, Libtard America, Lauren Southern, these are the dogwhistlers who draw in that alt-right crowd in particular, mixing them up with this 'skeptic' community due to their contempt of SJWs. Yet their contempt is hardly on any consistent standard so much so as it is just them fighting for territory with SJWs.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 16, 2017)

HolyHands said:


> I was pleasantly surprised when Thunderfoot refused to jump on the defend-Milo bandwagon, and even pointed out the double standard on people making excuses for the things he said, when a SJW would have been eviscerated if they had made the same comments. I'm hoping more people in the skeptic community realize the direction they're heading and put a stop to it before they go full alt right.


Why is there skeptic community? Isn't that something open minded people do?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2017)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Why is there skeptic community? Isn't that something open minded people do?



Forming groups or such is inevitable among those that tend to share similar beliefs, principles, or values, especially online.


----------



## The Runner (Mar 16, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It kinda sucks. I did respect Milo to a degree for his calling out SJWs and feminists at first but it was clear it all got to his head for a while. Then before this recent incident with him even went down, I learned the full scope of his views to find out he was just full of shit.


Kinda? The guy was put on a pedestal, especially as a gay conservative. His very existence seemed to be a bitch slap to all those secret bigots that believed that gays could only be democrats and be behind everything feminists do.

I should have seen it coming. He's always seemed like a complete asshole. And always seemed to just repay evil unto evil, not make the conversation any better.

Compared to Milo, Jon seems to be more of the type of friend that is simply ignorant, and got redpilled after seeing some posters in 4chan. So I remain optimistic, especially in regards to Boggie trying to help Jon. He(Jon) seems to genuinely be ignorant, but not a bigot.


Seto Kaiba said:


> This "skeptic" community however, has been "infested" by Trump cultists, and even to a lesser extent alt-right fanatics. Stefan Molyneux, Libtard America, *Lauren Southern*, these are the dogwhistlers who draw in that alt-right crowd in particular, mixing them up with this 'skeptic' community due to their contempt of SJWs. Yet their contempt is hardly on any consistent standard so much so as it is just them fighting for territory with SJWs.


she seems to be a skeptic wannabe, she just oooooooooozes that vibe

I used to be a fan tho, now I'm just indifferent


----------



## The Runner (Mar 16, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Forming groups or such is inevitable among those that tend to share similar beliefs, principles, or values, especially online.


Exactly. 

It's also tempting. I mean, who doesn't want "friends"?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 16, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Forming groups or such is inevitable among those that tend to share similar beliefs, principles, or values, especially online.


Is there a prominent free thinking community?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2017)

Sir Jogga said:


> Kinda? The guy was put on a pedestal, especially as a gay conservative. His very existence seemed to be a bitch slap to all those secret bigots that believed that gays could only be democrats and be behind everything feminists do.
> 
> I should have seen it coming. He's always seemed like a complete asshole. And always seemed to just repay evil unto evil, not make the conversation any better.
> 
> ...



Well, I suppose Jon deserves a chance to clear himself. Yet if he doubles down, he should rightly be called a racist and they should stop making excuses for him. I doubt they would in such a case. 

I agree. It's troubling to see alt-righters bragging about 'redpilling' Jon too. They want to "claim" him and they found great comfort in his words. 

Also can I just say that "redpill" at this point just seems to refer to one's self-delusion that they've confused for greater awareness these days?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2017)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Is there a prominent free thinking community.



Not in any official capacity. They will do crossover material or meet at conventions though. Before atheism+ pretty much split it in half, there were regular atheist conferences where they'd discuss a number of topics. It all went to shit though when some started to demand that atheist subscribe to feminist ideology, and concede to their bizarre demands.


----------



## Zyrax (Mar 16, 2017)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Why is there skeptic community? Isn't that something open minded people do?


To discuss Mountian Drew and Doritos


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 16, 2017)

Mansali said:


> I didn't say any of these people supported Trump. They were in different degrees being apologists for Trump or trying to appease their right winger audiences.
> 
> Its the fact that these people make sjw's a bigger threat than Trump in how they cover Trump vs SJW stories. Its the fact that they appease their nut job fans and try to appeal to them again to varying degrees.
> 
> ...



The reason why people have a problem with people punching Nazis is because it sets a dangerous precedent that you can use violence to silence people you don't agree with. If you say its OK to beat up Nazis, well how do you determine who's a Nazi? Based on what happened with Pewdiepie all that's necessary is for some journalist to deliberately twist your words in order for it to be OK for people to beat you up or take away your livelihood. Of course the Youtubers are going to be more up in arms about that, that's a more direct assault on their livelihood and safety than anything Trump's done so far.

As for SJWs, its not a complicated concept nor a new one. They've gone through different names - moral guardians, culture police, etc. It basically means a self-righteous hypocrite who moralizes over others publicly to virtue signal and gain public approval while privately willing to do the same crap themselves. Its religious fundamentalists running gay conversion camps while privately paying for gay prostitutes. Its reporters like Ben Fritz trying to slam Pewdiepie for antisemitic jokes when he posts antisemitic jokes on his Twitter account. Hell, this type of behavior is found in the Bible and Jesus warned against it.



			
				 Matthew 6:5-6:6 said:
			
		

> “And when you pray, you must not be like the hypocrites. For they love to stand and pray in the synagogues and at the street corners, that they may be seen by others. Truly, I say to you, they have received their reward. But when you pray, go into your room and shut the door and pray to your Father who is in secret. And your Father who sees in secret will reward you.



praying publicly = virtue signaling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Runner (Mar 16, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well, I suppose Jon deserves a chance to clear himself. Yet if he doubles down, he should rightly be called a racist and they should stop making excuses for him. I doubt they would in such a case.
> 
> I agree. It's troubling to see alt-righters bragging about 'redpilling' Jon too. They want to "claim" him and they found great comfort in his words.


Ever since the incident he hasn't been active in social media. Like, at all. So my optimistic side hopes that he's talking to friends to see how he can win people back and "redeem" himself.

It bet my bottom dollar that there is some soul searching going on, at least.



> Also can I just say that "redpill" at this point just seems to refer to one's self-delusion that they've confused for greater awareness these days?


Bah. 

It's not doing anything to me as a joke, considering it relies on me to consider The Matrix in high regard. I just find it ok 

But yeah. It's just people seeing shit from a conservative lens. At least that's how I see it. Who knows what these altright fucktards see it as


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 16, 2017)

Mansali said:


> What do you guys think of these youtubers. Sargon, Amazing Athiest, Dave Rubin, Phillip Defranco.
> 
> This new "anti-sjw" crowd are kinda becoming SJW themselves.
> 
> ...


Phillip DeFranco is cool, he is fairly open with his biases and just as open to counter arguments.  What has Amazing Atheist done?  Dedicate a lot of his videos to SJW's?  I'm fine with that, so long as he doesn't pretend the "religious debate is settled" and "social justice is the relevant issue now" or something dumb like that. 

Dave Rubin is a capitulating sycophant that's practically cowered to the alt-right, so I don't take him seriously anymore.  Sargon has been playing devil's advocate to the point that he's largely become the devil he's been advocating, and is unapologetic about it.  These two have really fallen off the deep end for me, Rubin with his "new center" idiocy and Sargon with his self-righteous right leaning antics.


And there's nothing wrong with anti-SJW sentiment.  Fuck them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 16, 2017)

afgpride said:


> Phillip DeFranco is cool, he is fairly open with his biases and just as open to counter arguments.  What has Amazing Atheist done?  Dedicate a lot of his videos to SJW's?  I'm fine with that, so long as he doesn't pretend the "religious debate is settled" and "social justice is the relevant issue now" or something dumb like that.



Don't forget the many times he made fun of Justin Bieber and ate pages out of a teen girl's trash magazine.

Which is not a bad thing in my book.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> @Mansali I believe posted an audio clip of it on the last page. How do you miss that?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 16, 2017)

afgpride said:


> o long as he doesn't pretend the "religious debate is settled" and "social justice is the relevant issue now"


I feel like he could hold one of these sentiments without the other. I highly doubt TJ thinks the religious debate is settled, but based on his content, he may think that social justice is a _more _relevant issue now.


----------



## Mansali (Mar 16, 2017)

afgpride said:


> Phillip DeFranco is cool, he is fairly open with his biases and just as open to counter arguments.  What has Amazing Atheist done?  Dedicate a lot of his videos to SJW's?  I'm fine with that, so long as he doesn't pretend the "religious debate is settled" and "social justice is the relevant issue now" or something dumb like that.
> 
> Dave Rubin is a capitulating sycophant that's practically cowered to the alt-right, so I don't take him seriously anymore.  Sargon has been playing devil's advocate to the point that he's largely become the devil he's been advocating, and is unapologetic about it.  These two have really fallen off the deep end for me, Rubin with his "new center" idiocy and Sargon with his self-righteous right leaning antics.
> 
> ...



DeFranco is cool yes but his attitude during the election just rubbed me the wrong way. Out of all the elections he could have stopped treating it like Hillary and Trump were just as bad.

Amazing Atheist I also like but during the election again he seemed to go against his name/brand and was tweeting out how Trump might be the lesser of two evils. Its not like he panders to Trump fans but it seemed his anti-Hillary sentiment was clouding his judgment. Now of course he is critical of Trump as he has always been. Also he just seems to shit post a lot more now.

Dave Rubin seems like a prisoner. Its like one of those movies where the bad guy tells you have to say everything they want during your show or your private pee tapes will leak to the public. Except with Dave its his patreon account.

Sargon seems like a reasonable machine that just got a virus and now is out of control.

The problem I have with anti-SJW sentiment is that while the SJW who blocks stuff, get too upset over small things, protest speakers etc are a problem...the label SJW seems to be used to mean too many different things. Like someone could call you an SJW if your against Trump's muslim ban :/

It all depends on who is calling who an SJW...but generally I just see the anti-SJW sentiment just going out of control. But yes the principled people using the SJW label are fine.

But going back to this JonTron and Steve King shit. It seems ever since Trump got successful even with his "politically incorrect sentiment" a lot more people seem empowered to say whatever racist shit was in their heart but were too afraid of speaking up until now.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 16, 2017)

Sloth said:


> I feel like he could hold one of these sentiments without the other. I highly doubt TJ thinks the religious debate is settled, but based on his content, he may think that social justice is a _more _relevant issue now.


Well, he'd be wrong.  It's more relevant in the sense that it's the biggest social topic in modern discourse, but it's not more relevant in the sense that it deserves the most scrutiny/attention relative to the negative effect it's having on the world.  It's become irritating to see someone like Undoomed pick his latest daily low-hanging-fruit instagram feminist to ridicule while believing he's doing God's work while the refugee crisis stays a crisis, ISIS is still doing its thing, and a conglomerate of mentally challenged fuckwits have basically taken over the most powerful nation on earth and have taken actions against climate change research/intervention and even began compromising the separation of church and state.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2017)

Stunna said:


>



Oh. my bad....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 16, 2017)

Irish and Italians were never discriminated against and were always considered white.-JonTron 2017


IchLiebe said:


> No shit. But it's not black people who did it. The world was moving in that way, women got the right to vote, own land, then minorities. It's just the natural progression that one would see.
> 
> But according to a lot of Africans the system is still against them and racist.
> 
> ...


It's a country of immigrants, if the most qualified people in the future are people from those backgrounds. There is no grounds on which to bar them from office/work/leadership positions. If someone has a good education, good work ethic what is the problem? The economy will do well, etc.

Majority rule, minority rights is fair no? So even if say whites became a minority in the country, you will still have all the same rights, job prospects, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 16, 2017)

Mansali said:


> The problem I have with anti-SJW sentiment is that while the SJW who blocks stuff, get too upset over small things, protest speakers etc are a problem...the label SJW seems to be used to mean too many different things. Like someone could call you an SJW if your against Trump's muslim ban :/
> 
> It all depends on who is calling who an SJW...but generally I just see the anti-SJW sentiment just going out of control. But yes the principled people using the SJW label are fine.


Yeah I guess, but you could say the same about the term "alt-right".  I think there's a legitimate antagonism toward white nationalists just as I think there's a legitimate antagonism toward thought policing social authoritarians, but the terms certainly can be mis-applied to people that don't necessarily fall under these categories.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 16, 2017)

*Spoiler*: _To save space for Seto_ 





> He rehashed their talking points.
> 
> If he thinks a large chunk of my ancestry is genetically predisposed to crime, then yeah, I'm not gonna be a fan anymore. This has a direct effect on his brand whether you like it or not.
> 
> That's not what "whataboutery" refers to. You're just making yourself look stupid trying to make excuses for him.


"Not to do with the subject being discussed." 
I.E. Being a fan.


> OK, serious question.
> 
> Is English your first language?


Who really uses the word whataboutery? A cunt.



> Are you even half aware of the roots of the argument of genetic predisposition to crime, as it pertains to blacks? Do you even know what it means?


It's genetic because it's a human condition. So you know what a crime is? 
I know you've likely committed a few.



> This is pathetic, dude. Criminal actions can only be determined as a learned behavior.


 Criminal actions can only be determined by the law and the law alone. Laws differ.



> As those of like genetic origins can and have had, very different outcomes in dealing with the law. The argument Jon relied on is inferring *blacks in particular are *gentically *predisposed to criminal behavior.*


Within our society.




> *He made the claim, the burden of proof is on him.* Do you not understand these things?


You're outside of the debate and are not part of it. Do you understand these things?
Do you understand how pointless it is to whine about it?





> @Mansali I believe posted an audio clip of it on the last page. How do you miss that?


Ooh a short audio clip. Anyone can do that.


> This is not what he argued. He argued that it *doesn't exist* here.


If that is actually what he meant then he's wrong. But I very much doubt it is what he meant.
That and his opinions are forming and he's a comedian.





> No it isn't! Identity politics has NOTHING to do with the severity or lack of, regarding discrimination and/or oppression in this country or anywhere.


Yea, race has nothing to with identity. You heard it here guys.
You're actually being an idiot. We have blacks disowning other blacks for not being black enough or not being truly black because they don't agree with them. We have whites filled with so much guilt they'd probably let you skin them alive and say thank you. No identity politics here folks. 




> *WELP:
> 
> *
> You're just making excuses for Jon. Destiny let him run his mouth.


"Grab them by the pussy."



> Japan has multiple ethnic groups you ignoramus.


HAHAHAHAHA. Yeah, they sure do. They are tiny AS SHIT though.
Making yourself sound stupid again.

Most of the ethnic groups are Asian. You're their guest and they'll treat you as such. 
But being one of them? No.  To be Japanese you have to be born there in their culture.


> What the fuck is this bullshit about "cultural balance" anyway?


I'll take things an athiest should already know about for 500$ 
Hell even the Dali Lama knows better than that Seto. RELIGION.
You stupid, daft, fool. Japan is near a huge amount of varying cultures for more so than the US.
Think about its location geographically. Different skin colors means varying religions more often than not and that's not being racist.



> You also do realize that homogeneity is slowly killing them too, right?


They overdid it. It goes both ways.


> You do realize there is no singular white culture in America right? People who live in the northern states are very different in values, beliefs and culture than those of the south, and those of the west differ from them both, and the midwest differs from all of them.


Yet they are being treated as the same. "WE WHITE PEOPLE" "YOU WHITE PEOPLE."
Have fun with that.



> Total and complete ignorance. I'm surprised @Unlosing Ranger. I didn't think you'd try to go this far to defend the indefensible.


Fluff.




> So what? That's a stupid point. Every civilization has had its peak, and been the top of the world. That has nothing to do with race in itself.


Actually it does geographically for the USA itself that is.
Our history goes far beyond our founding or even Europe. Obviously.


> You're dumb for even trying to defend it. Whites right now are the plurality in the United States and the U.S. is still going to be, and set to be in the foreseeable future, the most powerful country in the world.


"THOSE WHITE PEOPLE."


> Our having a black president sure didn't reap some apocalypse on us. What Jon is doing, and what you have implicated yourself in trying to defend him, is blindly parrot alt-right talking points. It doesn't matter if he's not, he has implicated himself as such. As a racist.


Blub blub blub Racist so he doesn't have a point. Please try to have a discussion.


> Culture is separate from race.
> Any half-minded individual knows this.


Any half minded individual would also tell you this isn't true as real life has proven.
Are you even living in the now Seto? Oh boy that white guilt going around is sure separate from race.





> His talking points are what are categorized as "race realism".
> 
> Why are you defending a guy when you clearly didn't watch the debate?


You're calling him something he didn't claim to be. Such a title is something you claim if you believe in it.




> Refer to above, how are you this slow?


"Refer to above, how are you this slow?"



> The talking points he spouted are ascribed to under particular ideologies. As those beliefs are what form them.
> If I say "I don't believe in God" it can be surmised I'm an atheist. I do not have to explicitly say "I'm an atheist"


Nope, you'd be wrong. They can surmise they you may believe in something else.
Even if you said "I don't believe in any gods." They can surmise you believe in something else because they assume you'll be similar in some way or form.
"Oh you believe in nature instead?" 
"Oh you only believe in an after life?"
"Oh you believe in reincarnation instead?" 
"Oh you believe in a different god?"(because everyone calls that god GOD here) 
"Oh are you agnostic?"
Did you forget how fucking large it is? YOU DO have to explicitly say you are an atheist.
You've been in your group too long.



> Just the same, if one spouts altright and race realist talking points, one does not have to say "I have embraced altright and race realist talking points". His candid endorsement of their beliefs already tell you that.





> Deductive reasoning, pal. Learn it.


Thinking your words through learn it. Just as bad as Jon on that part tbh and you had the time to type it.


Seto Kaiba said:


> OK? This isn't about Destiny. This just makes him an idiot on a separate matter. It's irrelevant to his debate with Jon.
> 
> You're deflecting. Either that or just someone who has chosen denial.


Then you didn't actually watch jontron talk to destiny either, it was a talking point.
IT WAS IN THE TALKS. 




>In regards to black people
>One of the quotes is regarding muslims.
I'm sorry what.
There isn't really anything wrong with anything he said there. Let me sum these cherry picked lines up.




> Well I don't know if these arguments can hold up decade after decade. There is like, 18 year old people who are committing a disproportionate amount of crime and they were born after me. So how do you explain that? Is that Jim Crow? Nobody wants to get into the realistic things... They just want to blame whites more and more.



"Millennials and self race hating. ITT: white people need to shut up said by a white person.
Why haven't we integrated by now?"




> I don't understand why it is anyone else's responsibility but their own. Do they not have agency?



"Because they need to take responsibility for their own communities."




> The UK didn't have Jim Crow, France didn't have Jim Crow. We still have Muslim riots over there. In sweden, they didn't have Jim Crow. There are riots in the streets of Stockholm.



This has to do with Islam and muslims not blacks. He's using the example of racial segregation as a way to ease cultures together. Granted such new modern laws wouldn't involve slavery to begin with. NO ONE wants Islam because they believe they are the chosen people etc etc.




> So Jim Crow is one aspect of it here in America but in the rest of the western world, we don't have these same precedents and there is still disproportionate crime in those communities.


"As cruel as they were in forcing segregation and how they did it. It was needed. Everyone is so afraid of the issue they are afraid to talk about it. Not going to get anywhere that way. " Of course unneeded things were done along the way.




> You can't make the argument that whites would be okay with them becoming a minority in the country their ancestors built if it doesn't apply to other countries.



"Whites want to be represented properly in the coming years." 
You have to remember Seto our country is VERY VERY VERY VERY young. And in it's youth whites are becoming a minority quickly while there are still these racial tensions. True integration hasn't been given time. You can't force this and to be frank. The USA has done this better than anyone considering its youth. 




> Wealthy blacks also commit more crime than poor whites, that's a fact.




The link from the twitch chat around that time.




> But we've been hearing this single mother thing for decades. It's getting a bit tired. That's why you're seeing this rise in "nazis".


??? No bloody idea on this one.
Tbh I can't be asked to go through all of this. Going to move on here because it's all just circles from here on. My stance is that we haven't integrated fully yet. Shit's complicated as per given above despite that opinion because we are trying to force it to be progressive. Jon isn't aware of this.
He's ignorant, not racist and relatively frustrated with the opinions being thrown around.
It only makes sense he'd go seeking out answers.


*December 1865*  is when slavery was abolished, go ahead and round it to 1866 cause months.
The date is 2017. Simple math.
151 years. Accounting that we were still establishing states and established out nation a mere 110 years before that. The integration we achieved has been impressive considering how much time the rest of the world has had and still hasn't integrated in many parts. No one should make the mistake we are behind the times.

Feel free to respond back tho, I'd suggest spoilers though.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 16, 2017)

Ranger is JonTron.  


> NO ONE wants Islam because *they believe they are the chosen people etc *etc.



Americans believe that too, it's called nationalism



> You have to remember Seto our country is VERY VERY VERY VERY young. And in it's youth whites are becoming a minority quickly while there are still these racial tensions. True integration hasn't been given time. You can't force this and to be frank. The USA has done this better than anyone considering its youth.



What the fuck is true integration? There is always cultural boundaries....clearly you guys don't want further "integration". 

What is the solution? Deport and suppress the minority birth rate?

kill blacks, muslims'

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 16, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Ranger is JonTron.
> 
> 
> Americans believe that too, it's called nationalism
> ...





> You're outside of the debate and are not part of it.


----------



## Magic (Mar 16, 2017)

Also "integration" The idea of a melting pot. It's a lie, more like a salad, you will find distinct ethnic communities and cultural boundaries in cities, etc. 

Obviously some traits and language assimilate and work together but yeah. This shit reads like identity fear porn. Plain and simple.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2017)

manifest destiny OP


----------



## Magic (Mar 16, 2017)

Mmmmm, this does feel like old history stuff. Countries are always afraid of the outsider, invader, the horde.

Muslims are the modern day Zombie Apocalypse for people?
(I have no problem with them personally, but judging the reaction most of you give to them about their threat level.)


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Not to do with the subject being discussed."
> I.E. Being a fan.
> 
> Who really uses the word whataboutery? A cunt.



It's an actual term. Don't be mad you're too ignorant to know what it is.



> It's genetic because it's a human condition. So you know what a crime is?
> I know you've likely committed a few.
> 
> Criminal actions can only be determined by the law and the law alone. Laws differ.
> ...



There are no established links between criminality and genetics. Especially not on race that Jon was alluding to. Either confront this point or concede to your ignorance on the matter.



> You're outside of the debate and are not part of it. Do you understand these things?
> Do you understand how pointless it is to whine about it?



Irrelevant.



> Ooh a short audio clip. Anyone can do that.



It's time-stamped you idiot:



> If that is actually what he meant then he's wrong. But I very much doubt it is what he meant.



*It's time-stamped you idiot:*




> That and his opinions are forming and he's a comedian.



He's a grown man, and you're making excuses.



> Yea, race has nothing to with identity. You heard it here guys.



You're trying to mock me but the only one sounding stupid is you.

*RACE IS DISTINCT FROM CULTURE

Tell me what an African-American has in common culturally with the Tutsi or Hutu people in Rwanda?*



> You're actually being an idiot. We have blacks disowning other blacks for not being black enough or not being truly black because they don't agree with them. We have whites filled with so much guilt they'd probably let you skin them alive and say thank you. No identity politics here folks



And we have whites that disown whites for not being truly white and even blacks that loathe themselves so much they have to constantly play apologetics like their race is something to be ashamed of.

Your point here is stupid.



> "Grab them by the pussy."



You have no argument.



> HAHAHAHAHA. Yeah, they sure do. They are tiny AS SHIT though.
> Making yourself sound stupid again.
> 
> Most of the ethnic groups are Asian. You're their guest and they'll treat you as such.
> But being one of them? No.  To be Japanese you have to be born there in their culture.



You didn't refute my point. Ethnicities do exist, and the majority, the Yamato, reside in Japan's largest island. Yet there are also the Ryukyunans, the Ainu, and other indigenous peoples. The homogenity of Japan, in most being Yamato was brought up through centuries of isolation, and even extermination of other groups.

Furthermore, "Asian" is continental origin. Saying they are Asian means as much as saying the ethnic groups of Africa are "african".

FYI, did you know the two Africans from each end of the continent are more genetically dissimilar to another than either would be to most European ethnic groups. Africa has the greatest concentration of human genetic diversity in the world.

It's exactly what make classifications like "white" and "black" ultimately meaningless. Of course you didn't know all of this.



> I'll take things an athiest should already know about for 500$
> Hell even the Dali Lama knows better than that Seto. RELIGION.
> You stupid, daft, fool. Japan is near a huge amount of varying cultures for more so than the US.
> Think about its location geographically. Different skin colors means varying religions more often than not and that's not being racist.



You really are a retard aren't you?
Statistically speaking that's untrue. The greatest religious variance in the developed world is in the United States. Japan is 9/10ths Yamato, as you conceded to before a stark contrast to the United States' demographics.

Different skin colors means different skin colors you simple-mined cretin. Islam dominates Africa like Christianity does. You have Uganda, which is "black" mostly Christian, and Kenya then you have places like Sudan and Somalia which are mostly Muslim.

You zero in on skin color like others because the nuances of human categorization are too much for you to comprehend.



> They overdid it. It goes both ways.



No one's advocating reckless migration, but the natural course of things we will see whites become a plurality and then a minority. It's not white marginalization or "white genocide". It's the natural trend that all developed nations follow. As the second-generation immigrants are born they will follow that trend too in having fewer children.

You stated you agreed with Japan being a model nation but you then diverged on the main point as to why Jon considered it such. If you think they went too far you have no point and you have no argument in his defense.



> Yet they are being treated as the same. "WE WHITE PEOPLE" "YOU WHITE PEOPLE."
> Have fun with that.



By racists and the ignorant, The same way Jon is treating black people. Yet here you are trying to defend him. Hypocrisy.

also you did it yourself but you're trying to backtrack.



> Fluff.
> 
> Actually it does geographically for the USA itself that is.
> Our history goes far beyond our founding or even Europe. Obviously.



"Geographically" is not "race" slow one.



> "THOSE WHITE PEOPLE."
> 
> Blub blub blub Racist so he doesn't have a point. Please try to have a discussion.
> 
> ...



You're not making a point. It's hard to have a discussion when you're being a retarded spaz.

*Once again, what culturally does an African American have with the Hutu or Tutsi in Rwanda? If culture is an inherent trait of race, you should be able to answer this.

Also I'm not white.*



> You're calling him something he didn't claim to be. Such a title is something you claim if you believe in it.



I'm saying he's repeating their talking points, learn to read.



> "Refer to above, how are you this slow?"
> 
> Nope, you'd be wrong. They can surmise they you may believe in something else.



*The definition of "atheist" is one who does not believe in god.

So if I stated "I do not believe in god" DEDUCTIVE REASONING can tell one that I am an ATHEIST. *



> Even if you said "I don't believe in any gods." They can surmise you believe in something else because they assume you'll be similar in some way or form.
> "Oh you believe in nature instead?"
> "Oh you only believe in an after life?"
> "Oh you believe in reincarnation instead?"
> ...



This is completely irrelevant. This would be making additional assumptions but not addressing my actual statement that I don't believe in god.

You'd only have a point here if I pondered on what was Jon's favorite food in relation to his hysteria over whites being the minority as if this is inherently bad.



> Thinking your words through learn it. Just as bad as Jon on that part tbh and you had the time to type it.



OK, seriously. Is English your first language?



> Then you didn't actually watch jontron talk to destiny either, it was a talking point.
> IT WAS IN THE TALKS.



I stated he'd be an idiot for supporting that video, but it's entirely irrelevant to this discussion. All you've been trying to do is deflect from analysis of Jontron's arguments.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Ranger is JonTron.
> 
> 
> Americans believe that too, it's called nationalism
> ...



The guy is a fucking retard to be perfectly honest.

CHRISTIANS believe them to be the chosen people too.

This country is majority Christian.

Furthermore, the age of this country is irrelevant here. Shifting demographics are a natural occurrence in and developed nation. The idea that it is an inherent bad that another race is going to take itself as the majority over the other is a paranoia rooted in racism. This is undeniable.

For what reason what that raise alarm other than racist paranoia? Latinos are huge parts of American culture, and our immigrants have a good track record of assimilation into the general nexus that forms American culture. People who come here are already acclimated to it by and large. What @Unlosing Ranger lacks the ability to understand that American culture is and always has been a series of multiple cultural influences that are distinct yet blend into what is popular American culture. It's the influences of one culture to another, and the meeting of distinct cultures that form many aspects of this nation's culture that we take for granted. Culture always changes, and any that seeks to remain stagnant dies out. 

The important thing that people should concern themselves over is retaining our values as a free society, a democracy, and respecting fair rule of law; the native-born folk here do plenty enough damage to that. No need to blame an immigrant bogeyman.


----------



## Mansali (Mar 16, 2017)

JonTron better get a vasectomy. Wouldn't want to contribute to that white genocide

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 16, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The guy is a fucking retard to be perfectly honest.
> 
> *CHRISTIANS believe them to be the chosen people too.
> 
> ...



That is very true. 
 Irony is what if Jesus was like "No, gentiles allowed".   Jesus is not white.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2017)

--https://clips.twitch.tv/IncredulousSpikyCockroachDendiFace--

just highlight the url and open in a new tab.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2017)

--https://clips.twitch.tv/TalentedSavoryTroutLitty--

This is what you're defending @Unlosing Ranger

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 16, 2017)

Like I said I'm not interested in going in circles so I'm going to skip most of this. 


> *Also I'm not white.*


I know and don't care. As if I haven't seen you say that like 4-6 times. 


> You zero in on skin color like others because the nuances of human categorization are too much for you to comprehend.


It's as comprehend-able as the 50+ genders out there. 

The example was using skin color going to JAPAN.* Not skin color in general.*
Going to places that are mostly one skin color.
99% chance if you are white or otherwise you'll have a different belief than anyone in China.
Race = descendants = culture in many places. Just bless yourself for being born in a democracy.

For the most part Asians follow the same culture and are a minority elsewhere. 
I don't care if they give special little names for their family trees.
China is forced to and half of korea is forced to and japan follows more hardened traditions.
I would qualify that as most Asians just from china's population alone. 



> You stated you agreed with Japan being a model nation


It's shit, but it's the closest thing to being a model nation while being that closed.
They immigrate what? 20 people a year? Less? A bit more? It's so little I don't feel like rechecking.


> *The definition of "atheist" is one who does not believe in god.
> 
> So if I stated "I do not believe in god" DEDUCTIVE REASONING can tell one that I am an ATHEIST. *


You're only thinking like that because you are an atheist. Deductive reasoning isn't something that is always made with that statement as you are in such a unaccepted minority. And the word god has many multifaceted meanings. As an atheist you know this already.


----------



## Magic (Mar 16, 2017)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Why is there skeptic community? Isn't that something open minded people do?


Internet a mistake.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Like I said I'm not interested in going in circles so I'm going to skip most of this.



You tried to blindly defend him. It's really too late for you.



> I know and don't care. As if I haven't seen you say that like 4-6 times.



It was pertinent to the discussion.



> It's as comprehend-able as the 50+ genders out there.



Ethnic groups are an actual thing, you retard.



> The example was using skin color going to JAPAN.* Not skin color in general.*
> Going to places that are mostly one skin color.
> 99% chance if you are white or otherwise you'll have a different belief than anyone in China.
> Race = descendants = culture in many places. Just bless yourself for being born in a democracy.
> ...



This is braindead drivel.

Germans and British are "mostly one skin color" but throughout most of history had very distinct culture and government. Did you forget WW1 and WW2 shit-for-brains? That shit didn't happen because there were too many brown people. FYI, the Jews, Poles, Slaves, and Romani that Nazi Germany killed would be ostensibly "white" too. Yet Germans didn't consider them white, i.e., "Aryan" enough.

Furthermore, learn a little history about Japan you fucking ignoramus. They engaged on a bloody conquest throughout Asia and the Pacific up to WW2. All that brutality in spite of the fact that Chinese, Koreans, and Filipinos were "Asian" and even in cases like the Han people, shared their "skin color".

Oh. FYI: Chinese and Japanese have distinct culture from each other two, have for centuries in spite of common physical characteristics.

*Rwandan Genocide. Tutsi and Hutu people would be "black". Different beliefs, different cultures. KINDA THE CATALYST FOR THE GENOCIDE. Which is what my question was trying to point you in the direction in. You blew it.

Most Asians are not Chinese. India alone has over 1 billion people too. The Indian subcontinent is includes the nations of INDIA AND PAKISTAN. GUESS WHAT THEY HAVE IN COMMON? NOTHING.*



> It's shit, but it's the closest thing to being a model nation while being that closed.
> 
> They immigrate what? 20 people a year? Less? A bit more? It's so little I don't feel like rechecking.



We have no reason to be that closed. They don't either, that's why their population is dwindling. *That's why they've opened up their immigration and citizenships to foreign workers. *



> You're only thinking like that because you are an atheist. Deductive reasoning isn't something that is always made with that statement as you are in such a unaccepted minority. And the word god has many multifaceted meanings. As an atheist you know this already.



You're reaching. I was not born an atheist, FYI. That was a process, me being such has nothing to do with it. Your skills of deductive reasoning are just shit.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 16, 2017)

Sole reason I married interracial, gotta do my part to bring fort the beige race


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 16, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Sole reason I married interracial, gotta do my part to bring fort the beige race


Beige master race OP


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 16, 2017)

RAGING BONER said:


> Beige master race OP


You should be happy this is our shot at selective breeding !


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 16, 2017)

Do yo


RemChu said:


> Irish and Italians were never discriminated against and were always considered white.-JonTron 2017
> 
> It's a country of immigrants, if the most qualified people in the future are people from those backgrounds. There is no grounds on which to bar them from office/work/leadership positions. If someone has a good education, good work ethic what is the problem? The economy will do well, etc.
> 
> Majority rule, minority rights is fair no? So even if say whites became a minority in the country, you will still have all the same rights, job prospects, etc.


Do you think it would be a fair society under Asian rule, Hispanic rule, African rule? I don't because all these races have deep seeded differences and racism isn't exclusive to the white man. Chinese hate blacks, so would black people like for the Chinese to have 80% of the population...I hope not. Every race hopes for its race to be the majority, but that doesn't mean their race can maintain control.

What race in YOUR opinion is best ato managing a society? We all know what my choice is.

What race has shown to thrive throughout history and has led the world in almost every category.

Africans couldn't get out the Bush

Asians did shit despite inventing gunpowder

S. Americans were slaughtering people on an alter when the Europeans(not Africans, not asians) arrived.

Intelligent societies no doubt especially  the Mayan, but societal they fail in a more expedient rate than that of the europeans and break down.

What societies got to space and the moon, white societies.

If it wasn't for the white man millions upon millions would starve in the Africa and Asia.

White men are the only ones to have walked on another celestial body. We conquered the world and bent it to our will and we were the ones to tear the empires of the white people down to their foundation. We see something and advance it.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 16, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> Do yo
> 
> Do you think it would be a fair society under Asian rule, Hispanic rule, African rule? I don't because all these races have deep seeded differences and racism isn't exclusive to the white man. Chinese hate blacks, so would black people like for the Chinese to have 80% of the population...I hope not. Every race hopes for its race to be the majority, but that doesn't mean their race can maintain control.
> 
> ...



UNDER AMERICAN RULE. We have african americans, hispanic americans, asian americans.

What the fuck is wrong with you. Do you trust people based solely on skin color? That is what you are saying.

Your line of thinking will never be satisfied unless you genocide all the other races. Do not raise children.


----------



## Mansali (Mar 16, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> Do yo
> 
> Do you think it would be a fair society under Asian rule, Hispanic rule, African rule? I don't because all these races have deep seeded differences and racism isn't exclusive to the white man. Chinese hate blacks, so would black people like for the Chinese to have 80% of the population...I hope not. Every race hopes for its race to be the majority, but that doesn't mean their race can maintain control.
> 
> ...



so what do you think should happen? Its often the question that I would ask for people who want to go back 100 years. Well you cant. Now we have a multicultural society in most of the West. Japan is a country that limits immigration. Their birth rate is shit and because of an aging population they are going to go into decline. Many of the poorer countries have insane birth rates. Western nations need people to immigrate to counter act their own decreasing birth rates. So for their own economies they want people to come in so that they can counteract that declining birth rates that are happening in Western nations. As nations develop their birth rate slowly goes down. So countries such as Canada and the US need people to come in.

If your going to use Europe as an example I have bad news for you. Countries like the US, Canada, Australia have done a much better job of having successful immigration stories. SO if immigration to these countries is mostly successful whats the problem??


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 16, 2017)

RemChu said:


> UNDER AMERICAN RULE. We have african americans, hispanic americans, asian americans.
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you. Do you trust people based solely on skin color? That is what you are saying.
> 
> Your line of thinking will never be satisfied unless you genocide all the other races. Do not raise children.


What is wrong with me? Nothing, I understand how the world and humanity truly is.

No I treat blacks and Mexicans quite well. I just don't think that they are suitable to run a nation, country, state, civilization, etc. History proves white people are more inclined to succeed and thrive compared to other races....are you disputing this because right now you haven't. You have just more or less said I'm a deranged individual.

No I just hope for segration by nations. Why are Arabs and Africans fleeing to Europe? Because they can't succeed in their homeland. They can't better their society. Same with Mexicans and s Americans.you can't dispute this.

Under american (white Christian people] rule we have thrived amongst the rest. In 150 years of creation, from 13 colonies, we became a a world power that continues to reign as did the Roman Empire, and as the Roman's fell America will fall. And as with Rome it will be due to migrants, refugees, and the lower class.


One rule reigns supreme throughout all civilizations...diversity=destruction


----------



## DarkTorrent (Mar 16, 2017)

^ you forgot sieg heil at the end of that little rant of yours

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 16, 2017)

Humanity includes other people no?
I'm not discussing your backwards ideology..., western culture would not be as great as it is today if it did not burrow from other cultures, especially America. Don't you want the best for everyone? You view others as subhuman, inferior to you. A wise person would want the betterment of all people, to share culture and ideas. You wish to isolate yourself, you are afraid of different people.

Note, I said western culture. Not white society. Please use some basic reasoning, where is your empathy? Can you empathize with other people ????


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 16, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> Under american (white Christian people] rule we have thrived amongst the rest. In 150 years of creation, from 13 colonies, we became a a world power that continues to reign as did the Roman Empire, and as the Roman's fell America will fall. And as with Rome it will be due to migrants, refugees, and the lower class.



Oh shut up.  The reason the Roman Empire fell is because it over-extended its power and wealth to the point where it could no longer sustain itself.  Besides, you are only thinking of the western Roman Empire.  The Eastern Roman Empire - Byzantium - lasted for another one thousand years before it fell.

Here's a more truthful summation of the factors that led to decline: 

Now, don't quite a few of those sound familiar to what a certain, orange-skinned idiot is going to bring about.

NOTE: One of the stronger Roman Emperors, who had a thriving dynasty, was Septimius Severus, an* African.*



RemChu said:


> I'm not discussing your backwards ideology..., western culture would not be as great as it is today if it did not burrow from other cultures, especially America.



Exactly.  Many of the basic sciences used today were first developed by the Islamic world in the Middle Ages.  Even our modern numeral system was first developed in India, was adopted by Arab mathematicians, *then* was distributed throughout the western world.

And the Romans themselves were mainly engineers and conquerors.  Much of their culture was borrowed from those they conquered, particularly the Greeks.

Only someone with no true understanding of history would think Rome somehow accomplished everything without borrowing from other cultures, and being inclusive to other peoples.


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 16, 2017)

Mansali said:


> so what do you think should happen? Its often the question that I would ask for people who want to go back 100 years. Well you cant. Now we have a multicultural society in most of the West. Japan is a country that limits immigration. Their birth rate is shit and because of an aging population they are going to go into decline. Many of the poorer countries have insane birth rates. Western nations need people to immigrate to counter act their own decreasing birth rates. So for their own economies they want people to come in so that they can counteract that declining birth rates that are happening in Western nations. As nations develop their birth rate slowly goes down. So countries such as Canada and the US need people to come in.
> 
> If your going to use Europe as an example I have bad news for you. Countries like the US, Canada, Australia have done a much better job of having successful immigration stories. SO if immigration to these countries is mostly successful whats the problem??


Well then let's discuss what life expectancy would be in Africa, Asia, s and central america; without European society feeding their people. They multiply rats but survive as sloths.

Western societies have low birth rates due to better lives. I expect to livengeance past 30 so thus don't need a child til I'm 26 and even then so what. How many Africans have aids? How many Africans depend on the white man to fill their belly every night and wet their lips with clean water despite being the "beginning of civilization" and being the furthereSt from a first world society.

I don't have to worry about going back 100 years nor do I care to, I can't change the past but the future is up for debate. And as its going I won't have to do shit for helter skelter to begin, blacks already believe it must happen. 

The human race evolves then devolves, progresses then regresses. After Rome was the dark ages, after the recenssaince was the colonial period.


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 16, 2017)

Mansali said:


> so what do you think should happen? Its often the question that I would ask for people who want to go back 100 years. Well you cant. Now we have a multicultural society in most of the West. Japan is a country that limits immigration. Their birth rate is shit and because of an aging population they are going to go into decline. Many of the poorer countries have insane birth rates. Western nations need people to immigrate to counter act their own decreasing birth rates. So for their own economies they want people to come in so that they can counteract that declining birth rates that are happening in Western nations. As nations develop their birth rate slowly goes down. So countries such as Canada and the US need people to come in.
> 
> If your going to use Europe as an example I have bad news for you. Countries like the US, Canada, Australia have done a much better job of having successful immigration stories. SO if immigration to these countries is mostly successful whats the problem??


Well then let's discuss what life expectancy would be in Africa, Asia, s and central america; without European society feeding their people. They multiply rats but survive as sloths.

Western societies have low birth rates due to better lives. I expect to livengeance past 30 so thus don't need a child til I'm 26 and even then so what. How many Africans have aids? How many Africans depend on the white man to fill their belly every night and wet their lips with clean water despite being the "beginning of civilization" and being the furthereSt from a first world society.

I don't have to worry about going back 100 years nor do I care to, I can't change the past but the future is up for debate. And as its going I won't have to do shit for helter skelter to begin, blacks already believe it must happen. 

The human race evolves then devolves, progresses then regresses. After Rome was the dark ages, after the recenssaince was the colonial period.


----------



## Mansali (Mar 16, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> Well then let's discuss what life expectancy would be in Africa, Asia, s and central america; without European society feeding their people. They multiply rats but survive as sloths.
> 
> Western societies have low birth rates due to better lives. I expect to livengeance past 30 so thus don't need a child til I'm 26 and even then so what. How many Africans have aids? How many Africans depend on the white man to fill their belly every night and wet their lips with clean water despite being the "beginning of civilization" and being the furthereSt from a first world society.
> 
> ...



So would you support a type of Immigration system that Canada has for example. I remember Trump mentioning it in his state of the union. So essentially Canada has a points system. So depending on if your young or have the certain skills Canada needs. If you meet the points required you have a chance of getting in. So would you be ok with non whites who are young (easy to indoctrinate into western culture especially if their parents are driven by success and would send kids to public school and not religious)  or non whites who are skilled and would contribute to the economy?



Or is it that being non-white essentially disqualifies one from entry?


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 17, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Humanity includes other people no?
> I'm not discussing your backwards ideology..., western culture would not be as great as it is today if it did not burrow from other cultures, especially America. Don't you want the best for everyone? You view others as subhuman, inferior to you. A wise person would want the betterment of all people, to share culture and ideas. You wish to isolate yourself, you are afraid of different people.
> 
> Note, I said western culture. Not white society. Please use some basic reasoning, where is your empathy? Can you empathize with other people ????


It works both ways. People learn from each other and the ones who stood out is white people. The Chinese invented gunpowder, barely survived. The Europeans found out about it hundreds of years later and conquered the world. What did the Islamic world give Europe? I believe it was the Vikings that first sailed the Pacific, I believe Caesar was a Roman deity whereas severus septimus is a unheard African you have to dig through Google to find.

Eventually the world will be of one race no? If no cataclysmic event happened be it 1000 or 10000 or 1000000 years we will eventually be one race, imo whites would be the preferred. 

I have empathy, not much but some. Burn your house down, you suffer. Burn my house and I suffer. The people of the world bar white society (not western society) has shown to be inept.


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 17, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> Oh shut up.  The reason the Roman Empire fell is because it over-extended its power and wealth to the point where it could no longer sustain itself.  Besides, you are only thinking of the western Roman Empire.  The Eastern Roman Empire - Byzantium - lasted for another one thousand years before it fell.
> 
> Here's a more truthful summation of the factors that led to decline:
> 
> ...


And that's bullshot. Math is common. Aliens millions of light years away will have the same math as we do. I believe the Greeks where the one to pave the way to sciences and even then the Arab world disregarded science to a much more extreme measure than most unless it helped then militarily. I believe the greatest scientist earth has ever produced are white. Einstein, pyhtgream, nostradamus, galileo, da Vinci,...need I continue, it would surely be quote long.

America was founded by engineers and conquerors as well. No Rome was very exclusive to migrants, they showed emphatically at times, as one emperor did with a barbarian king (can't remember the names but itshe a well known story)


----------



## Magic (Mar 17, 2017)

Some of them have been peaceful and minding their own business. Take for example Hispaniola, very open and free society, Colombus went in and abused their geneorisity, wiped out the natives.

Also settlers did the same to the native Americans, this is not your "land".  I assume you are a "christian", that religion is burrowed, Christ was a Jew, imagine if all the gentiles(non jews )were excluded, what religion would you practice?
*
...*

most of your current beliefs seem to be burrowed from nazi, look how they turned out.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 17, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> How many Africans depend on the white man to fill their belly every night and wet their lips with clean water despite being the "beginning of civilization" and being the furthereSt from a first world society.



Perhaps you should consider "why" it is an issue in the first place.  Europe, fueled by "colonialism", conquered virtually every last part of Africa and contributed to why conditions are as bad in regions down there as it is.  They destroyed cultures, took people in as slaves wherever they went, all the while pushing the "salvation of Christianity" on top of everything else.

That is a point of fact.  There is no glory to be gained in conquering the world or destroying other cultures in the process just to satisfy greed, or self-obsessed egos such as your own.  



IchLiebe said:


> And that's bullshot. Math is common. Aliens millions of light years away will have the same math as we do. I believe the Greeks where the one to pave the way to sciences and even then the Arab world disregarded science to a much more extreme measure than most unless it helped then militarily. I believe the greatest scientist earth has ever produced are white. Einstein, pyhtgream, nostradamus, galileo, da Vinci,...need I continue, it would surely be quote long.



And as I recall, the Christian Church branded Galileo a heretic and disavowed his studies until the evidence became too much for them to refute.  

Frankly, I also could not give a damn about the ethnicity of who discovered what scientific concept, since I know better than to judge people solely based on their ethnicity.  You, on the other hand, sound like you were conditioned from birth to advocate white supremacy.  

And it's not "bullshot" either, but historical fact.  Just a quick search will show exactly how much the Islamic World in the Middle Ages contributed to scientific knowledge.  What you are thinking of are the same breed that exist in radical Christian groups: archaic science deniers who believe nothing other than what some book written millennia ago (and edited multiple times over the centuries) tells you.



RemChu said:


> Also settlers did the same to the native Americans, this is not your "land". I assume you are a "christian", that religion is burrowed, Christ was a Jew, imagine if all the gentiles(non jews )were excluded, what religion would you practice?



To be specific, Judaism itself also took from Zoroastrianism and the Canaanite religion (the latter influence being from a radical religious sect that waged wars to make Yahweh, a Canaanite war god of Israel, the sole, supreme God.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 17, 2017)

Babies? Breeding? Didn't realize this was competition or that humans or racehorses

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 17, 2017)

makeoutparadise said:


> Babies? Breeding? Didn't realize this was competition or that humans or racehorses



I think you are in the wrong thread.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 17, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> I think you are in the wrong thread.


One of jontrons defenders was using the term "out-breed" when talking about the white population.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 17, 2017)

@Unlosing Ranger, you are putting yourself in the ranks of types like @IchLiebe, @ZeroTheDestroyer, @DavyChan, @Marth6789 @Megaharrison, do you really want that?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 17, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> Do yo
> 
> Do you think it would be a fair society under Asian rule, Hispanic rule, African rule? I don't because all these races have deep seeded differences and racism isn't exclusive to the white man. Chinese hate blacks, so would black people like for the Chinese to have 80% of the population...I hope not. Every race hopes for its race to be the majority, but that doesn't mean their race can maintain control.
> 
> ...


If the White Man does not force linear borders Africa would be better.


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 17, 2017)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> If the White Man does not force linear borders Africa would be better.


Yea yea yea it all the white man's fault. Despite Africa being the cradle of humanity, they are the furthest behind. The white man ain't God


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 17, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> Perhaps you should consider "why" it is an issue in the first place.  Europe, fueled by "colonialism", conquered virtually every last part of Africa and contributed to why conditions are as bad in regions down there as it is.  They destroyed cultures, took people in as slaves wherever they went, all the while pushing the "salvation of Christianity" on top of everything else.
> 
> That is a point of fact.  There is no glory to be gained in conquering the world or destroying other cultures in the process just to satisfy greed, or self-obsessed egos such as your own.


 and Africa was shit for all of history. They are inferior and history proves it. 

Africans tear themselves apart and can't get past tribalism. They sold each other into slavery and sold them at the coast.

Yea wherever whites go, they oppress the othersame and defile their civiliztion. It's not my fault that after thousands of years Africa can't compete with Europe. That must be why after 200 years Yall still cry colonialism and slavery...why?because you don't want responsibility for your people being inept at runn8ng a society. No matter what it is its the white man's fault, that evil God like entity that goes any where it wants and conquers and enslaved civilizationso. And until blacks stop blaming whites then they we sTay where they are at, crying bout the white man.


> And as I recall, the Christian Church branded Galileo a heretic and disavowed his studies until the evidence became too much for them to refute.
> 
> Frankly, I also could not give a damn about the ethnicity of who discovered what scientific concept, since I know better than to judge people solely based on their ethnicity.  You, on the other hand, sound like you were conditioned from birth to advocate white supremacy.
> 
> And it's not "bullshot" either, but historical fact.  Just a quick search will show exactly how much the Islamic World in the Middle Ages contributed to scientific knowledge.  What you are thinking of are the same breed that exist in radical Christian groups: archaic science deniers who believe nothing other than what some book written millennia ago (and edited multiple times over the centuries) tells you.d.


yea my phone auto corrects, it bullshit. I'm not Christian but I see how Christianity is a model for an advance society. 

The Christian Church labeled many heretics, Muslims still do that today however en mass.

And who invented electricity, nuclear fission (discovered).
I'm not looking it up, how about you post some inventiond.


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 17, 2017)

AGAIN WHAT MINORITY WOULD YOU WANT TO BE 80% OF AMERICA'S POPULATION.

Without an answer I'm taking it as Yall don't, Yall want the white man to stay in power?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## HolyHands (Mar 17, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> AGAIN WHAT MINORITY WOULD YOU WANT TO BE 80% OF AMERICA'S POPULATION.
> 
> Without an answer I'm taking it as Yall don't, Yall want the white man to stay in power?



I'm quite partial to Hispanic actually. Although that's mostly because I've been exposed to the culture for most of my life.


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 17, 2017)

Oh about algebra, based of Greek and Indian mathematics, and he wasn't a genius as he couldn't separate geometry and algebra, and other than that they really didn't invent shit, pottery musical instruments, book of surgery [people where doing brain surgery successfully  thousands of years ago.

And notice how all those inventions they do have where after the Roman Empire conquered their lands and Romanized them. Same with what America does. We take over somewhere and our culture starts to infect the barbaric cultures.

Without Arabs blacks or asians, Buzz would've still walked on the moon.

How have you heard of that African nations space program? It pretty neat, the go out into the desert, lay down and look at the stars....the African Space program.


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 17, 2017)

HolyHands said:


> I'm quite partial to Hispanic actually. Although that's mostly because I've been exposed to the culture for most of my life.


And how well are their countries? When compared to Europe and america.


----------



## wibisana (Mar 17, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> Oh about algebra, based of Greek and Indian mathematics, and he wasn't a genius as he couldn't separate geometry and algebra, and other than that they really didn't invent shit, pottery musical instruments, book of surgery [people where doing brain surgery successfully  thousands of years ago.
> 
> And notice how all those inventions they do have where after the Roman Empire conquered their lands and Romanized them. Same with what America does. We take over somewhere and our culture starts to infect the barbaric cultures.
> 
> ...


Dude that just disrespectful. Africa has problem and need to be fixed, mainly religious and ethnic problem

I agree Western democracy liberal system is better right now but that because of education. Not because your race is supperior than other

300 yrs ago your ancestor still burning witches.

60yrs ago your ancestor lynching African American in shouthern state and get away with it.


----------



## HolyHands (Mar 17, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> And how well are their countries? When compared to Europe and america.



Are you implying that I would somehow change my answer if you tried to convince me that Hispanic countries are bad? Because if so, you'd be wrong.


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 17, 2017)

wibisana said:


> Dude that just disrespectful. Africa has problem and need to be fixed, mainly religious and ethnic problem


 yep and the problem is Africans. He'll Britain was barbarians until they seen the Roman's, there is no excuse for Africa to be at least 200years behind the next worse place. I'm an "evil" white man, can't help it.


> I agree Western democracy liberal system is better right now but that because of education. Not because your race is supperior than other


no its not because of education, it drive and determination. One can have all the books he need but if he don't want to learn then he won' . I live in MS, there is a lot of people that dropped out in middle school that are more intelligent or smarter than most who graduate highschool.[my sister being one).





> Liberals didn't get us here.



300 yrs ago your ancestor still burning witches.[/quote]probably not. My dads family didn't get here till like 1760. Burning witches were more of the pilgrims, but hey hey don't know about europe, I'm sure they had a hand as well.


> 60yrs ago your ancestor lynching African American in shouthern state and get away with it.


no they did not Lynch African Americans.


----------



## wibisana (Mar 17, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> yep and the problem is Africans. He'll Britain was barbarians until they seen the Roman's, there is no excuse for Africa to be at least 200years behind the next worse place. I'm an "evil" white man, can't help it.
> no its not because of education, it drive and determination. One can have all the books he need but if he don't want to learn then he won' . I live in MS, there is a lot of people that dropped out in middle school that are more intelligent or smarter than most who graduate highschool.[my sister being one).
> 
> 300 yrs ago your ancestor still burning witches.


probably not. My dads family didn't get here till like 1760. Burning witches were more of the pilgrims, but hey hey don't know about europe, I'm sure they had a hand as well.
no they did not Lynch African Americans.[/QUOTE]
What i mean with ancestor is not your direct grand father smh

White men capable doing stupid too w/o education as i said burning witches
And lynching

They got away with it

The significant different west and east (muslim) right now is west adopt law above all. No religion can intervere the procces of law

While Most of muslim country still mix modern law with religious law which sometime it violate human right.
I.e. implementation of blaspemy law. Etc. Etc

Im not gonna argue with you anymore becaue i think your racism cant change just by speaking with me.

U generalize all black men are lazy
U generalize all Asian are useless (or job stealing or whatever)

If US so smart why not u use your recources to built your own product and export it?
Why you sell coal, iron ore, etc to China
Then buy commercial goods from China
Then also spend huge amount money to protect yourself from China? That just stupid
U are the one make china strong by doing business with them
If you wanna beat china (keep them weak) why build factory in there
Why sell natural recources to them?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 17, 2017)

wibisana said:


> Dude that just disrespectful. Africa has problem and need to be fixed, mainly religious and ethnic problem
> 
> I agree Western democracy liberal system is better right now but that because of education. Not because your race is supperior than other
> 
> ...



And look where we are in the present day.  Much of the political turmoil in the world right is in part due to people like IchLiebe wanting to embrace Nationalism because "national pride".


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 17, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> Under american (white Christian people] rule we have thrived amongst the rest. In 150 years of creation, from 13 colonies, we became a a world power that continues to reign as did the Roman Empire, and as the Roman's fell America will fall. And as with Rome it will be due to migrants, refugees, and the lower class.
> 
> 
> One rule reigns supreme throughout all civilizations...diversity=destruction


Is everyone just forgetting that we had a non-white president ruling us for 8 years underwhich Benladen was killed the economy improved and stopped melting down and people's lives were saved thanks to affordable healthcare?
At the very least our country didnt collapse and our unemployment went down


----------



## Zenith (Mar 17, 2017)

why are you even engaging someone like IchLiebe seriously?

this is the problem I have with people, you don't encourage stupid by giving it a channel 

you hit stupidity with an insurmountable wall of apathy. Just ignore him and move along

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 17, 2017)

> diversity= destruction


Do you not understand how Evolution works? diversity of the species is what helps make it thrive.  It helps make sure that animals of the same species are not susceptible to the same genetic defects or diseases.
Genetic mutation creates diversity within a species therefore it makes it more easily to adapt so that some may survive and some may live. So it goes with genetics so it goes with society.
IF diversity = distruction then why dont we  just stick with our own kind and breed with our brothers and sisters and cousins like ignorant hillbillies


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 17, 2017)

HolyHands said:


> Are you implying that I would somehow change my answer if you tried to convince me that Hispanic countries are bad? Because if so, you'd be wrong.


No I'm sure you wouldnt.  Just wanted more of your opinion is all.

And despite how bad people say America is about race and other issues, go to africa see the tribalism. Diversity=collapse. No matter what when society starts to break down in the slightest that rifts will occur among divisions, be it race, religion, or what the fuck ever.

@makeoutparadise, and never had 3% growth and he went with the status quote. He was just an everyday yes man. And everything bad that happened, the blame is pushed on Bush. Yet CNN, day 1, from here on forward anything that happens is trumps responsibility...now oh Obama said the reason the jobs are coming back. Liberals want it to benefit them and will push the blame off on others.


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 17, 2017)

wibisana said:


> Im not gonna argue with you anymore becaue i think your racism cant change just by speaking with me.
> 
> U generalize all black men are lazy
> U generalize all Asian are useless (or job stealing or whatever)
> ...


no I didn't, or didn't mean to. Africans don't assume responsibility. That is why Africa has been in such disarray for so long.

Asian are useful, just can't look out the box.

Oh believe me I wish the US would. But there are globalist that have a say so in a good bit of those policies.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 17, 2017)

Diversity  has helped keep the human race alive


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 17, 2017)

makeoutparadise said:


> Diversity  has helped keep the human race alive



Don't forget to remind him that his most ancient ancestors migrated out of Africa first before environmental conditions in the areas they migrated to caused their skin color and overall appearance to change into the ethnicity we have today, as they adapted to said conditions they now lived in.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 17, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> Yea yea yea it all the white man's fault. Despite Africa being the cradle of humanity, they are the furthest behind. The white man ain't God


They were close to Godhood form most of Africa during colonial times and even today.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 17, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> Asian are useful, just can't look out the box.



Useful? To who? The white americans? Im not some tool you can pick up and put away when your math is done. You cannot use me for anything im not subservant to one race or another.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 17, 2017)

If god or nature wanted everything to be the same it would have done so. There wouldn't be so many animals in the world. So many diffrent colors, or any races.

People like Jontron are scared that just becuase the white population is going down that means america will go to shit
Instead they should be looking at the possibility that thanks to the melting pot America has created eventually we will become genetically distinct from anybody else in the world.
In 100 years There will be a big beautyful new ethic demographic a true american race that has ansestry from all over the world. Part eruope part african part asian and native american


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 17, 2017)

makeoutparadise said:


> If god or nature wanted everything to be the same it would have done so. There wouldn't be so many animals in the world. So many diffrent colors, or any races.



Nature promotes diversity.  It is those who would use God to justify intolerance of other races that only want "one race".


----------



## Zyrax (Mar 17, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> Nature promotes diversity.  It is those who would use God to justify intolerance of other races that only want "one race".


darwinism and The concept of Race itself was created by " secular" people 
Nice try tho


----------



## Parallax (Mar 17, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> AGAIN WHAT MINORITY WOULD YOU WANT TO BE 80% OF AMERICA'S POPULATION.
> 
> Without an answer I'm taking it as Yall don't, Yall want the white man to stay in power?


I hope your children fuck darkies,especially if they're daughters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Mar 17, 2017)

Zenith said:


> why are you even engaging someone like IchLiebe seriously?
> 
> this is the problem I have with people, you don't encourage stupid by giving it a channel
> 
> you hit stupidity with an insurmountable wall of apathy. Just ignore him and move along


 Ya'll better listen to this man.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 17, 2017)

makeoutparadise said:


> If god or nature wanted everything to be the same it would have done so. There wouldn't be so many animals in the world. So many diffrent colors, or any races.
> 
> People like Jontron are scared that just becuase the white population is going down that means america will go to shit
> Instead they should be looking at the possibility that thanks to the melting pot America has created eventually we will become genetically distinct from anybody else in the world.
> In 100 years There will be a big beautyful new ethic demographic a true american race that has ansestry from all over the world. Part eruope part african part asian and native american


For that the double standards needs to go or it will be a disaster. Also the press needs to promote the Constitution as the best social contract.


----------



## EJ (Mar 17, 2017)

LOL. 

What black dude fucked @IchLiebe's crush in High School?


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 17, 2017)

Flow said:


> LOL.
> 
> What black dude fucked @IchLiebe's crush in High School?



Sounds like an HD Cuck film.


----------



## EJ (Mar 17, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Sounds like an HD Cuck film.



@IchLiebe is that dude typing

"fucking nigg.er" on pornhub of video of a blonde woman getting it on with another brother  **

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 17, 2017)

Do these race realists or whatever they like to call themselves think they sound enlightened when they spout shit from pseudo-anthropology stemming back from the late 19th and early 20th centuries? Do they think they sound more controversial than just foolish?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 17, 2017)

Mansali said:


> so what do you think should happen? Its often the question that I would ask for people who want to go back 100 years. Well you cant. Now we have a multicultural society in most of the West. Japan is a country that limits immigration. Their birth rate is shit and because of an aging population they are going to go into decline. Many of the poorer countries have insane birth rates. Western nations need people to immigrate to counter act their own decreasing birth rates. So for their own economies they want people to come in so that they can counteract that declining birth rates that are happening in Western nations. As nations develop their birth rate slowly goes down. So countries such as Canada and the US need people to come in.
> 
> If your going to use Europe as an example I have bad news for you. Countries like the US, Canada, Australia have done a much better job of having successful immigration stories. SO if immigration to these countries is mostly successful whats the problem??


im in favour of both immigration and multiculturalism

your argument is not, however, a good one. it has the essential feature of a ponzi scheme. importing more young people to support the ageing population only means a greater ageing population in 30-40 years.


----------



## Mansali (Mar 18, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Do these race realists or whatever they like to call themselves think they sound enlightened when they spout shit from pseudo-anthropology stemming back from the late 19th and early 20th centuries? Do they think they sound more controversial than just foolish?




Lol take a look at this funny past Sargon Tweet

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 18, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Do these race realists or whatever they like to call themselves think they sound enlightened when they spout shit from pseudo-anthropology stemming back from the late 19th and early 20th centuries? Do they think they sound more controversial than just foolish?


I think it's a last ditch effort to compensate for one's own failures and shortcomings.  Notice how the vast majority of these people are either basement dwelling neckbeards that struggle to maintain eye contact with women or straight up rednecks with an IQ of 80.  They need to tout their whiteness because that's the only way they can feel a high of superiority.  When they're characterized as part of the greater "white group", the fact that they lack any personal value on their own doesn't matter, because strangers they've never met and have nothing to do with them invented the internet or went to the moon.  It's how a scrawny NEET that faps to anime all day can gain some self esteem, or how a fat whale from the trailer park can pretend they're not expendable; by outsourcing their self worth on an arbitrary section of the gene pool based on melanin content.  That way they don't have to be impressive or valuable members of society on their own, they just need to share a meaningless trait with people that do.

It's kind of sad when you think about it, it's like the whole "WE WUZ KINGS" meme except for white people.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Tarot (Mar 18, 2017)

Wir waren Könige!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 18, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> no its not because of education, it drive and determination. One can have all the books he need but if he don't want to learn then he won' . I live in MS, there is a lot of people that dropped out in middle school that are more intelligent or smarter than most who graduate highschool.[my sister being one).
> 
> 300 yrs ago your ancestor still burning witches.



If it was drive and determination your sister would have stayed in school. How can you call yourself a sage, yet not see education as a key to success and building an ideal future?

You should stay/go back to school and spend less time on skin head forums.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2017)

Death Arcana said:


> Wir waren Könige!



RACIAL PURITAAAY

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 18, 2017)



Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Chie (Mar 18, 2017)

Yeah Muslims are fixing so much with their oppression of Jews, Christians, Atheists, Africans and women, they're contributing so much by being unemployed and forcing their wives to be unemployed and the cream of the crop is the suicide bombings. I mean Britain might as well have collapsed if it wasn't for all the suicide bombings keeping its economy stable.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 18, 2017)



Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 18, 2017)

RemChu said:


> If it was drive and determination your sister would have stayed in school. How can you call yourself a sage, yet not see education as a key to success and building an ideal future?
> 
> You should stay/go back to school and spend less time on skin head forums.


At the age the age of 6 she convinced Pontotoc school system that our family moved to new Mexico so she didn't have to go to school and get in trouble with the law...mom found out 2 months later...dad is barred from Pontotoc schools for life. She went to Ole miss and took all kinds of test, she's was just a few points under Einsteins iq.  And lost the drive for education real quick. He'll she could multiply and divide at 3, and school didn't start that until 5th grade(it's been 20 years since she was in school) so the school wasn't teaching her anything new for 5 years, and by the time she was in tth grade she was even more ahead, so she dropped out in the 7th grade. Her husband dropped out in the 8th (now he is an idiot). But they both get up every morning go to work church (they are christian) and they do community projects. But of course some things had to happen for them to get the drive to be upstanding members of our society instead of running around doing dope.

I have never been on any Nazi skinhead KKK forum.

Only forums I have ever been to or been actively posting is clantacular and NF.

I graduate high school and have no need for college.

I would hope I wouldn't have to disavow my daughter (if I have one) for fucking a black guy....can't blame him, who wants to get with black women, I don't know to many black men that would get with a black woman.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 18, 2017)

Funny also Yall talk about the Arabs golden age...but as with the barbarians of Rome(not Constantinople I specifically put Rome) and they also hado turkey for the 2nd emperor. They learn shit from a higher educated society... Britain was barbarians and in 1000 years they were civilized, entering as a regional power, and eventually went to fight barbarians of their own.  The Arabs were neighbors to the greatest empire to be, and to think most if not all their advancements were of their own volition is ridiculous. Bad when your golden age was 1000 years ago, especially given what Europe was able to do in the medieval times

Over reaching did get them into the bind. But letting the goths in as refugees is what Fucker them up. The goths rose up and started tearing through the country side(I don't think the Hungarians really did much to Rome at the time), and then the vandals came from the south while the roman military was dealing with the goths and with their forces split the city of Rome fell and the roman (not byzantine) empire fell. And the main reason the vandals sacked Rome was because they were a different sections of Christianity than Rome was.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 18, 2017)

BTW I'm not saying that every white is better than everyone else. Just overall imo Caucasians have shown to advance further quicker.

I don't want a world of one color, I just believe you should stay where your from and better your own people, your own land, your own country. I do not believe in migration, but trade of goods.

Africa will never get better if everyone that has higher education or specific skills keeps migrating to other places.

He'll I can move ton a better state, but I wont in the foreseeable future.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Mar 18, 2017)

One would think these race realist would realise the folks who fuck you over more often than not are usually your own kind who could give no fucks about you both being from the same race.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 18, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> Nature promotes diversity.  It is those who would use God to justify intolerance of other races that only want "one race".


Not totally relevant but this post reminds me of some philosophical article that pondered if why when a light and dark person breed, their child is always darker, (and obviously this is due to dominant genes but the author is speaking metaphorically), is nature reclaiming people to their natural form before the Caucasian mutation.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 18, 2017)

"MUH WITE FOLKS! MUH PURITEH!"

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 18, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> He'll I can move ton a better state, but I wont in the foreseeable future.



Given where you live, you've got 49 states to choose from. Maybe one of those states can help you with your spelling and grammar.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 18, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> I don't want a world of one color, I just believe you should stay where your from and better your own people, your own land, your own country. I do not believe in migration, but trade of goods.


Okay, go back to Europe then.  Let the Native Americans reclaim their rightful land and piss off your ancestral homeland.  Right the wrongs of your cowardly immigrant forefathers. 

What are you waiting for?


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 18, 2017)

afgpride said:


> Okay, go back to Europe then.  Let the Native Americans reclaim their rightful land and piss off your ancestral homeland.  Right the wrongs of your cowardly immigrant forefathers.
> 
> What are you waiting for?


My family was forced to come over. And I don't plan on moving to Montana. And besides the natives were essentially wiped out.

@C-Moon- I'm on a phone and auto corrects somethings and not others, auto fills.

Like hell, it turns it to he'll.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 18, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> My family was forced to come over. And I don't plan on moving to Montana. And besides the natives were essentially wiped out.


"Forced" to come over? 

Pfft.  Your family are traitors to the white race and your homeland.  There's always a choice.  You chose to flee instead of stay with your own kind and better your own people.  I'm sorry, but you have to go back.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 18, 2017)

afgpride said:


> Okay, go back to Europe then.


How rude! Europeans cannot accept i*c*st Products.


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 18, 2017)

afgpride said:


> "Forced" to come over?
> 
> Pfft.  Your family are traitors to the white race and your homeland.  There's always a choice.  You chose to flee instead of stay with your own kind and better your own people.  I'm sorry, but you have to go back.


Yes they were.



> A record of George can be found in the records of the Crown Court Papers, February 9, 1766, Shrewsbury, County of Shropshire, Oxford Circuit, where George is charged with stealing a linen handkerchief containing monies. He pleaded not guilty. The Summer 1764 Lent 1767 Court Records show that "George CANDILAND alias HALLMARK" was indicted "for Felony Stealing One Linen Handkerchief Value 2d, half a sovereign in gold and eleven shillings in monies of Andre MANSELL the Younger at the Parish of Whitchurch, North Shropshire on the borders of Cheshire, 12 January sixth year of the reign of George 3." (1766) "Proved guilty. No Goods. To be transported for seven years". At the Assizes of Shrewsbury held 22 day March 6th year of Lord Sovereign George III King of Great Britain etc..." Oxford Circuit of Crown Papers
> 
> In Bonded Passengers to America: 1663-1775, by Peter Wilson COLDHAM, a three volume set, there is a volume sub-titled "Western Oxford, Norfolk, Northern and Midland Circuits" which mentions George HALLMARK. His name is to be found in Shropshire, page 57.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 18, 2017)

afgpride said:


> "Forced" to come over?
> 
> Pfft.  Your family are traitors to the white race and your homeland.  There's always a choice.  You chose to flee instead of stay with your own kind and better your own people.  I'm sorry, but you have to go back.


Ich family is special as they are able to mutate their ethnicity at anytime to fit into a situation where they can be connected to any wrong doing of mistreatment. Ich mother is the last of their kind as she is the only human able to mutate her ethnicity. Currently Ich mother is akin to every ethnicity and nationality will having slight genes backdating to Neanderthals.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 18, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> Yes they were.


You're quoting a court case.  Did your great great great grandaddy flee the Queen's Justice? Is that your excuse?

Pitiful.  You have to go back and face the crimes of your ancestor, as you are bound to him by blood.  Face the Queen's Justice with honor and dignity.  Receive your capital punishment while the pride of your race is intact.  You don't belong in the Americas.  Your kind isn't welcome there.  No sob stories, you have to go back.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Pontificate (Mar 18, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> BTW I'm not saying that every white is better than everyone else. *Just overall imo Caucasians have shown to advance further quicker.*
> .



Can I see some stats on this taking into account the culture and environment as well? Would love to show my BLM friend the infallible proofs you are about to provide


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 18, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> BTW I'm not saying that every white is better than everyone else. Just overall imo Caucasians have shown to advance further quicker.
> 
> I don't want a world of one color, I just believe you should stay where your from and better your own people, your own land, your own country. I do not believe in migration, but trade of goods.
> 
> ...


So will the first world nations give back all the resources the took from those 3rd world nations? Will you pony up the billions of dollars that were taken out to help build your nation that ironically contributing to another nation becoming a shithole?


----------



## Zenith (Mar 18, 2017)

I wonder where does @IchLiebe even get his internet connection from

do internet service providers even cover trailer parks? Or does he have a mobile plan perhaps?

Or maybe he's just connected to the Free WiFi from his local McDonalds?


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 18, 2017)

Zenith said:


> I wonder where does @IchLiebe even get his internet connection from
> 
> do internet service providers even cover trailer parks? Or does he have a mobile plan perhaps?
> 
> Or maybe he's just connected to the Free WiFi from his local McDonalds?


Or he can tether or use his cellphone as a hotspot.


----------



## EJ (Mar 18, 2017)

First @IchLiebe stated he was Native American, now he's stating he's from England and that he was forced to come here?


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 18, 2017)

Y'know personally i think white nationalism is bullshit and it can fuck off, but I'm tired of the elision of people who blatantly aren't white nationalists like pewdiepie and this dude who probably has either amren or the daily Stormer as his home page


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 18, 2017)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Y'know personally i think white nationalism is bullshit and it can fuck off, but I'm tired of the elision of people who blatantly aren't white nationalists like pewdiepie and this dude who probably has either amren or the daily Stormer as his home page


he did an interview for Breitbart news if that's any indication of anything


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 18, 2017)

No  IchLiebe is right. White People Are The Best....At Genocide. 

Also fuck off Africans are the Pure Humans. The rest of you freaks have Neanderthal DNA. Pure Blood Lines my ass. Look on the bright side you can blame all that bad shit to your Neanderthal DNA.


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 18, 2017)

afgpride said:


> You're quoting a court case.  Did your great great great grandaddy flee the Queen's Justice? Is that your excuse?
> 
> Pitiful.  You have to go back and face the crimes of your ancestor, as you are bound to him by blood.  Face the Queen's Justice with honor and dignity.  Receive your capital punishment while the pride of your race is intact.  You don't belong in the Americas.  Your kind isn't welcome there.  No sob stories, you have to go back.


found guilty, No Goods, To be Transported for Seven Years...and he served that punishment.


Huey Freeman said:


> So will the first world nations give back all the resources the took from those 3rd world nations? Will you pony up the billions of dollars that were taken out to help build your nation that ironically contributing to another nation becoming a shithole?


What compels us to do so? Goodwill

And even then we shouldn't. You can't protect yourself and yourr countrymen and protect your resources. That's not not the conquerer, it on the conquered.



Pontificate said:


> Can I see some stats on this taking into account the culture and environment as well? Would love to show my BLM friend the infallible proofs you are about to provide


Britain in 0 ad compared to africa in 0 ad. Current Britain vs current africa, Britain is the civilized(although there IS arguments  to be made at times) one out of the two, 
I h


Flow said:


> First @IchLiebe stated he was Native American, now he's stating he's from England and that he was forced to come here?


I hate for Yall to know more about me than a ho. But...

My dad's family came from England. And settled throughout. 

My mom's family came from France had a few race mixes in (English(of course), Irish, and Dutch)(paternally). My grandmother(mothers mother) is full blooded Indian as well as her sister who married my mother's uncle (my grandfather's brother).

I identify as white and English American. 

Though I do feel for all native Americans, tough shit, surviving doesn't grant anything but tomorrow, thriving grants next week. They have shown over and over to be inept. Even when faced with the Europeans they never consolidated an army to fight off the white man, they had their chance and they let it slip by...I don't want that to happen to the Europeans. 

I could be apart of the KKK, Aryan brotherhood, NSM; but I am not because at the end of the day I may thinks whites are supreme, I may believe that your race is inferior...but I treat everyone with respect. Seen a Muslim in walmart today, obviously needing help, I didn't tell him to get outta Merica, but went and helped him figure out the self checkout machine. I hope for everyone do good, because and here's the fun part and it explains why I am not Christian.

Aliens are our ultimate enemy, they are the "gods" our religions speak of and one day there will be conflict, and we need the best of what we got.

I would love to see:

A South American country (prefer 2 or 3) to be an economic powerhouse under their own volition, have a strict control on organized crime, an immediate end to corruption [like to see this even in the us], and a space program that can atleast send a probe to Mars.

Asians- honestly, to better than others bar eastern Europe and Caucasian America(yepheard that right)

Africa- fuck...feed yourself at night. I don't know what's wrong. I would wish for something like Zanzibar in Halo...which timetable wise could work (540+years) africa has everything needed. But at a certain point they should (meaning in the past) have protected themselves and became a higher level civilization...but that didn't occur as of yet of the year 2017 in the month of March)

Muslims/Arabs: You don't want my "honest" opinion. They profess to be gods people(as do the jews), but yet they sleep under mud. The garden of eden is in Iraq but yet their "golden" period was during the byzantine empire of which they copied the Greeks, Roman's, and byzantines. That's like saying England's golden age was in  1300 a.d., unfathomable, especially  given what knowledge the Arabs had access to. The great city of Babylon, the garden of eden, all the countless empires, and yet a country founded by slaves, criminals, and adventurers outdid you in less than 50 years...fucking pathetic. God's people? As if God cares about people who bow.

Jews-I don't care to much for jews, they don't do me wrong but duck end it with the "gods people" shit...Yall have faced extermination more than a Dozen times, keep the fight up no doubt it's amazing. 

While I am not Christian and do not hold to its beliefs I don't disregard it. All religions in my eye (besides Islam, but even it to a point) are a historical record. While I guess you could call it ancient astronaut theory don't put me with those ancient alien lunatics. And I do like the stories/metaphors that present within religion, and some things are irrefutable when they are in multiple religion throughout the world.


Zenith said:


> I wonder where does @IchLiebe even get his internet connection from
> 
> do internet service providers even cover trailer parks? Or does he have a mobile plan perhaps?
> 
> Or maybe he's just connected to the Free WiFi from his local McDonalds?


Fuck you I own my own place. I have done sind this multiple times. Comcast wants me to pay $500 for 2 months, I told em to go sucking a Dick. I live in tupelo where comcast (xfinity) seems to have a God damn monopoly on Internet providers; att, Hughes net, direct tv(wish I got legally for free) and whomever won't hook up Internet and I refuse to pay comcast (xfinity) on grounds of principle...and they couldn't explain why my bill was $250/month. So yes I use a phone, had a laptop for 14 years that had been through he'll and about 1,000 bluescreens ( can't read disc, and other bullshit). Throw it across room or intimidate it a little (physically or verabally) and it usually would work, but not the last time before the first eighteen....give me a minute




3 hours later....



4 hours later... it didn't come back on...it's still in the closet.(happened about 3 years ag) ain't went and got another though I seen one today for $200 that looked alright.

And I live in one of the nicest areas in this county and the surrounding 3. Though I'm not a part of it because of principle, fuck a "lake association" in the county. They even told me to mow my grass whole I was in the yard drinking beer...I lost my shit...hell  I can't help it someone stole my goat.


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 18, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> No  IchLiebe is right. White People Are The Best....At Genocide.
> 
> Also fuck off Africans are the Pure Humans. The rest of you freaks have Neanderthal DNA. Pure Blood Lines my ass. Look on the bright side you can blame all that bad shit to your Neanderthal DNA.


They obviously are.

Denisovans aswell. 

Exactly and Africa is the biggest shithole on the planet despite being where humans "supposedly" began


----------



## Zenith (Mar 18, 2017)

.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 19, 2017)

The Point Flys Over IchLiebe's Head. Granted Racist are not known for rationale thought.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atem (Mar 19, 2017)

Man, I am all for humanity becoming a melting pot and cultures coming together. Nature may promote diversity but if people fuck each other so much that we all have ties to one culture or another at some point it makes it all the harder to find excuses to hate each other.

Mind you, we will find other reasons.

Humanity is good at making up excuses for conflict. We love it almost as much as we love potato chips.

Translation: 

I love me some chocolate, and coffee. God damn, Diamond Jackson you got a pair on you...


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 19, 2017)

Soma Cruz said:


> Man, I am all for humanity becoming a melting pot and cultures coming together. Nature may promote diversity but if people fuck each other so much that we all have ties to one culture or another at some point it makes it all the harder to find excuses to hate each other.



The gene pool requires diversity, or well it starts running into problems.  That is why such a thing as "hybrid vigor" exists.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 19, 2017)

I can understand why white people are afraid of genocide but funny enough they think climate change is a hoax.

When they are the first one susceptible to increase solar radiation


----------



## Atem (Mar 19, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> The gene pool requires diversity, or well it starts running into problems.  That is why such a thing as "hybrid vigor" exists.



Yeah, but part of hybrid vigor is that the children get the best of both parents from diverse bloodlines. Which is why intermingling is a good thing. It only becomes a problem when intermingling happens between closely related bloodlines, and gene pools.


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 19, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> Aliens are our ultimate enemy, they are the "gods" our religions speak of and one day there will be conflict, and we need the best of what we got.


----------



## Pontificate (Mar 19, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> Britain in 0 ad compared to africa in 0 ad. Current Britain vs current africa, Britain is the civilized(although there IS arguments  to be made at times) one out of the two,
> I h



Maybe I wasn't clear.


I'm asking you for scientific data that suggest your race is superior to blacks in intellect or anything in general. Something current would be preferred. Also, could you have it also solely be about race and not factors of the environment/culture that play apart in this as well


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 19, 2017)

Soma Cruz said:


> Man, I am all for humanity becoming a melting pot and cultures coming together. Nature may promote diversity but if people fuck each other so much that we all have ties to one culture or another at some point it makes it all the harder to find excuses to hate each other.
> 
> Mind you, we will find other reasons.
> 
> ...


Confucianism, out with that weakass soul eating shit, the ME better learn to treat women like citizens. This melting pot sounds horryfying if the wrong ideas survive and the good ones go away.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 19, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> My grandmother(mothers mother) is full blooded Indian as well as her sister who married my mother's uncle (my grandfather's brother).


How is your grandmother full blooded Indian but your mom is white European?



NaS said:


> Ich family is special as they are able to mutate their ethnicity at anytime to fit into a situation where they can be connected to any wrong doing of mistreatment. Ich mother is the last of their kind as she is the only human able to mutate her ethnicity. Currently Ich mother is akin to every ethnicity and nationality will having slight genes backdating to Neanderthals.



Oh right sorry.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## hammer (Mar 19, 2017)

can't this ningen keep his story straight


----------



## wibisana (Mar 19, 2017)

He is descendant of pocahontas


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 19, 2017)

Ich father is also African American.


----------



## wibisana (Mar 19, 2017)

I will not be surprised if he is descendant of atlantean


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 19, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pliskin (Mar 19, 2017)

^A lot of 'what I actually wanted to say' and 'hypocrisy of the other side is X' and very little 'I was soooo very wrong about these specific points I made'

I would actually be sympathetic to him being under pressure in a live debate and losing his cool, but he never explicitely admitted to being amongst other things, factually wrong.


----------



## EJ (Mar 19, 2017)

He's going to capitalize off the amount of apologist that are trying to defend him.

He won't acknowledge how much he fucked up in that debate just "oh, I meant to say this" or "Well, look. All I wanted to say was ____"


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 19, 2017)

Was this his video to justify his ignorance because I've never seen someone go backward re-explaining their selves.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 19, 2017)

Hmmm. Yes, the "other side does it too!" doesn't really explain his bizarre arguments. He has seemed to admit to the nature of them or how they came off at the least. Yet at the same time, his formation of political views are clearly still in their infancy. This anti-white bullshit from the left is troubling to me, but that white ethnonationalist bullshit is not a reaction to the left. It has existed long before it, and THAT SJW SHIT IS A REACTION TO THAT, that's the biggest thing he misses. All the white ethnonationalist shit is a resurgence due to polarization in American politics, but it's nothing new.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Mar 19, 2017)

I feel the need to remind people of Erdogan's recent statements.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 19, 2017)

Neo Arcadia said:


> I feel the need to remind people of Erdogan's recent statements.



That doesn't justify anything here.


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 19, 2017)

Pontificate said:


> Maybe I wasn't clear.
> 
> 
> I'm asking you for scientific data that suggest your race is superior to blacks in intellect or anything in general. Something current would be preferred. Also, could you have it also solely be about race and not factors of the environment/culture that play apart in this as well


You ask for the impossible in the hope of getting nothing, I ask something simple in the hope of getting something


And anyone with a brain can understand that data. Fuck, hold on a minute got to good study, which race is supreme oh there should be so many enlightening studies to read on that subject. But let me rephrase that, Africa's was the beginning of humanity, as Yall have said, and  and Britain was settled long after africa, the middle east which is where I believe humanity to first settle, the garden of eden is in current day Iraq.

Britain was but barbarians when Caesar invaded in 55 a.d., they had no great civilizations like babylon, ancient egypt(fuck that's all Africa's ever had) and yet in Africa in. Shit don't go well despite having all the resources needed, an island nation out did you and continues to do so. Africans should have been the one the conquer outside their realm. But they never did. Even the largest empire in Africa lasted 90 years. Thatshe why the Great empires are, Rome, byzantine, Britain, France, Spanish(they were just the third wheel and Britain and France wore them down and America finished them off. And guess you could throw in a Chinese dynasty, I don't think of them as being worthy.


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 19, 2017)

NaS said:


> Ich father is also African American.


Look I've done invited multiple people from NF to my residence to chill, and I'll prove some shit to you, as I am not going to give Yall my name, genetic history, medical records.  @Gino wanted to whoop my ass, I gave him coordinates. But don't worry I'm not a dumbass and even told him someone would be there with a gun to ensure safety. As he was clearly coming to do me harm, so to make sure no one gets killed or shit gets outta hand.

So keep saying what the fuck ever. Unlike a certain other group(s) I was able to be raised by my father in the same household


----------



## EJ (Mar 19, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> Look I've done invited multiple people from NF to my residence to chill, and I'll prove some shit to you, as I am not going to give Yall my name, genetic history, medical records.  @Gino wanted to whoop my ass, I gave him coordinates. But don't worry I'm not a dumbass and even told him someone would be there with a gun to ensure safety. As he was clearly coming to do me harm, so to make sure no one gets killed or shit gets outta hand.
> 
> So keep saying what the fuck ever. Unlike a certain other group(s) I was able to be raised by my father in the same household



LOL

You gave Gino your coordinates then told him someone would have a gun in order to ensure your safety in case he decided to show up. 

Why do you keep making racial jabs in your rhetoric? Does that help you feel more secure with yourself?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gino (Mar 19, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> Look I've done invited multiple people from NF to my residence to chill, and I'll prove some shit to you, as I am not going to give Yall my name, genetic history, medical records.  @Gino wanted to whoop my ass, I gave him coordinates. But don't worry I'm not a dumbass and even told him someone would be there with a gun to ensure safety.



The very fact you brought up something I don't remember must have meant I made quite the impression.

Anyway, I don't do that race shit anymore so I would appreciate it if you kept my name outta your mouth.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## EJ (Mar 19, 2017)

Gino shaking boys behind the monitor screen.


----------



## Pontificate (Mar 19, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> You ask for the impossible in the hope of getting nothing, I ask something simple in the hope of getting something
> .



How is what I asked for impossible? If you're making an asinine claim that has no basis behind it, beside looking at and comparing 3rd world countries to those who are established, surely you have a scientific study that backs what you believe (as foolish as it is). Google makes it simple, it's not hard to find a peer reviewed scientific study that backs your claim if it's so apparent as you are making it out to be



Note: I also asked for a recent study not nonsense from the past. In the past white ppl thought black ppl were animals yet were the ones with primitive thinking, reasoning and actions.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 19, 2017)

Gino said:


> The very fact you brought up something I don't remember must have meant I made quite the impression.
> 
> Anyway, I don't do that race shit anymore so I would appreciate it if you kept my name outta your mouth.


Wish there was a boss rating but winner is the best I can do.


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 20, 2017)

Flow said:


> LOL
> 
> You gave Gino your coordinates then told him someone would have a gun in order to ensure your safety in case he decided to show up.
> 
> Why do you keep making racial jabs in your rhetoric? Does that help you feel more secure with yourself?


I just like doing em piss people off and have a laugh.

Yea because I own no guns whatsoever. I had a .50cal muzzleloader, but traded it. Had a revolver bout 7-8years ago but had to get rid of it because my dad was on felony house arrest.

And @Gino seemed genuinely pissed the fuck off and didn't want him to pull up and shoot me right off the bat, because our law enforcement is quite shitty. I have just had the sixth vehicle stolen, sherrif told me face to face "we got more important shit to deal with" "obviously one mother Fucker and his buddies keep stealing all these vehicle (literally 50 in February] and you got more important shit to do.

Over on the other side of the lake, dude riding a 4 wheeler got ran off the road by a vehicle, chased them down and shot the driver with a sawed off, took 8 months for the police to capture him and he never left the lake area. Not big either like maybe 3 Sq. Miles. I'd go over to see his brother in law and friend is outside drinking beer having a good Ole time...wtf?

So yeah a random person from an internet forum whom I've pissed off going to come "fuck me up"(paraphrasing). I fight fair and within boundaries. You want a dog fight anything goes, knifefight, fist fight, then alright. But if he pulls up and the only weapon I have is a tomahawk, I'm fucking stupid. He'll my only hope is to turn the hounds loose, and they hate gunfire so they'll hit the woods and hide.

And if @Gino did come down more and likely nothing would've happened except some good food, good beer, and blowing trees up...believe it it our not I'm am decent to folks. Seen a Muslim in walmart Saturday, didn't tell the woman to take her head scarf off and actually helped her husband with the self check out.


Pontificate said:


> How is what I asked for impossible? If you're making an asinine claim that has no basis behind it, beside looking at and comparing 3rd world countries to those who are established, surely you have a scientific study that backs what you believe (as foolish as it is). Google makes it simple, it's not hard to find a peer reviewed scientific study that backs your claim if it's so apparent as you are making it out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Note: I also asked for a recent study not nonsense from the past. In the past white ppl thought black ppl were animals yet were the ones with primitive thinking, reasoning and actions.


How about you look it up on Google and pages and pages about goddamned police shootings and every thing else.


What univeristy, government, out there is going to let some one or sanction research this? A "historically" black college who obviously is biased and I can tell you what that means.

And you asked for scientific data, not a research paper and I provide you with such that qualifies as scientific data.

Now the onus is on you to prove me wrong. I have made my claim, you were the one that called bullshit and asked for scientific data of which I provided before you even fucking asked. So I ask were is your scientific data to prove every race is equal or whatever you believe as fact.

Now it's just that africa is barely out of the middle ages when compared to the rest of the world, despite africa being the "origin" of humanity. And yet the western world (white society) has shown to advance their societies a lot quicker. Britain was barbarians in 0 a.d...yet in the 17th century they were the ones who started the push to end the slave trade and if not for those savages turned noble blacks would still be being sold by their own people as property.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Pontificate (Mar 20, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> IHow about you look it up on Google \



Sorry that's not how debates work. I'm asking you for evidence that suggests whites advance further and faster than any other race without the inclusion of exterior factors. I'm asking you to scientifically show how being white alone suggests that it will guarantee advancement faster than any other race. I didn't make the asinine claim so why should I have to do the research on something I already know to be false?




IchLiebe said:


> and pages and pages about goddamned police shootings and every thing else.



Please tell me how this is relevant to the discussion and adds to your defense seeing how white ppl contribute to shooting, police crimes and everything else




IchLiebe said:


> What univeristy, government, out there is going to let some one or sanction research this? A "historically" black college who obviously is biased and I can tell you what that means.



There was research done on the general intelligence between atheist and people of religion. I'm starting to think you realized how dumb your choice of words were earlier and admitting here that no such proof exist



IchLiebe said:


> And you asked for scientific data, not a research paper and I provide you with such that qualifies as scientific data.



Really? Cause I don't see any links to any peer reviewed studies. Just you babbling on about 3rd world countries when I asked you for current data suggesting that all other races are inferior to whites.



IchLiebe said:


> Now the onus is on you to prove me wrong.



It is? Cause you have yet to prove your point so there is nothing to disprove



IchLiebe said:


> I have made my claim, you were the one that called bullshit and asked for scientific data of which I provided before you even fucking asked.



Where?



IchLiebe said:


> So I ask were is your scientific data to prove every race is equal or whatever you believe as fact.



Never made this claim nor did I state anything similar



IchLiebe said:


> Now it's just that africa is barely out of the middle ages when compared to the rest of the world, despite africa being the "origin" of humanity. And yet the western world (white society) has shown to advance their societies a lot quicker. Britain was barbarians in 0 a.d...yet in the 17th century they were the ones who started the push to end the slave trade and if not for those savages turned noble blacks would still be being sold by their own people as property.



None of this is relevant as to what I asked for. I don't care about what was done in the past, all I care about is how scientifically whites are superior to other races. I'm really asking you for simple things, yet you refuse to provide anything substantial


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 20, 2017)

Pontificate said:


> Sorry that's not how debates work. I'm asking you for evidence that suggests whites advance further and faster than any other race without the inclusion of exterior factors. I'm asking you to scientifically show how being white alone suggests that it will guarantee advancement faster than any other race. I didn't make the asinine claim so why should I have to do the research on something I already know to be false?


 but yet we are in those environments and have been since being here. We(as a society) don't want to invest in such a study because it will take atleast a century and atleast 3 generations. They must also start from scratch or be equal in intelligence and everyday skills., that is nigh impossible to achieve. So we are going to deprive thousands of people and their kids and their kids to see what race is superior? Please the fallout would be massive no matter which race was declared superior.


> With the promise of genealogy comes the danger of bigotry. Genetic classification could ''concretize the racist assumptions already out there in the scientific milieu,'' warns University of Maryland anthropology and biology professor Fatimah Jackson. ''This isn't an idle fear I have.''



No, no the fuck you did not ask for stats without variables being in the equation, of which I gave you in the form of two different places, inhabited by two different types of people as an example and even gave an amount of time for which to base. Then you asked without the variables which no as an impossibility because you have to account for the variable in terms of this discussion.

But okay. I have better blood than blacks, not even mention sickle cell.




This shit is not new Galen surmised as much in the 2nd century. And Arabs thought the same if not worse, Nasir al-din tusi  said apes were smarter.


I was about to post something from the Naction Policy Institute, but then seen they were a little biased, they sounded legit and fancy. Google them, they white supremist.


> Please tell me how this is relevant to the discussion and adds to your defense seeing how white ppl contribute to shooting, police crimes and everything else


Cause if you go type in shit about race on Google in this day and age it's going to be black people getting shot by the policy and studies dealing with that issue. 



> There was research done on the general intelligence between atheist and people of religion. I'm starting to think you realized how dumb your choice of words were earlier and admitting here that no such proof existo


but the proof exist. Britain was hunter gatherers while the Orientals had dynasties, africa had the great empire of Egypt and yet Britain out did them all because their societies peetered out, the fucking mandarins took math off the curriculum, and Britain strived for greatness. Not to mention Britain was excluded from many outside factors that Africans and Arabs had. They did have Rome sitting across the sea, they never had the influence of classic Greece as the Arabs and British did. And once they did have access to such knowledge they expanded their own knowledge quickly.

You just don't want to accept the truth. If I thro a group in the water, 1 drowns 1 survives...we know which is superior at the end.


> Really? Cause I don't see any links to any peer reviewed studies. Just you babbling on about 3rd world countries when I asked you for proof


Accidently deleted a Lil of this paragraph.

Africa is a 3rd world continent, not country. Because after 5000 years with our modern world, you shouldn't be clik clakking to communicate.





> It is? Cause you have yet to prove your point so there is nothing to disprove


 I made the claim, you said bullshit and thus the onus is placed on you. Not to mention I have preponderance now.





> Where?


 when you asked for the stats and then  a peer review study. If your interested in it to give to your friend, husband ,boyfriend...I don't judge...wait yea I do. So if you make a claim and I say "show me the peer reviewed study" and quote you as providing "infallible proof"(which you said sarcastically which means you were challenging what I said. When I said "you called bullshit" I was paraphrasing.



> Never made this claim nor did I state anything similar


Because you wordplay knowing that you want get yourself in that trap because you know there is absolutely no evidence suggesting that blacks are more intelligent in the slightest dating back 2000 years ago to modern day. Whereas Europe you quantify their success when compared  to the rest of world in modern times and Europe's topdog and has been since Rome.



> None of this is relevant to what I asked for. I don't care about what was done in the past, all I care about is how scientifically whites are superior to other races. I'm really asking you for simple things, yet you refuse to provide anything substantial


African civilizations aren't fit for my dogs to live in and they have had 10000, ten thousand, years to build their civilization but they still playing with sticks in dirt. That is a factor of intelligence and is considered proof how ever minimal it may seem


If you can't build, feed, defend, grow, and expand your society, is it because you are physically weak or because you and your people as a whole are incompetent?

Africa's shit, s Americas modest, Asia's decent.

And yet here everyone tries to better africa but the Africans. Do the teenagers go back to africa after becoming a doctor, physicist, mathematician; I'm sure a few do but most don't. Why? Because they don't give two shit's about africa. How many blacks you hear talking about the tragedies in Africa one example Bono Harem kidnapping a hundred girls for sex slavery? yet African Americans were more worried about trayvon getting killed by an Hispanic to blame the evil white man.


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 20, 2017)

Marth6789 said:


> No facts smh


Ok

As Gino can give you the coordinates I gave him and they will go to the teepee of Lake piomingo if you punch then into Google search and I live no even quarter mile from there.

August 2015


May 2016


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 20, 2017)

Marth6789 said:


> No I'm talking about your historical facts about african history. You are just employing sterotypes to paint a racist picture of history.


Well whatever. History is used as fact, that why them climate scientist observe historical data. Now I'm not saying all of history if fact as the winners write it but it ain't to hard to make the observation that I have.

But Africa has so many advantages in its favor that there is no way to explain how they are so far behind (200+years) than the rest of the world. Africa is plentiful in resources and has plenty of good soil. They are the beginning of humanity, yet the farthest behind.

And yet as people say and even ones on here "because the "evil" white man" which is illogical and pathetic, last great society of culture and innovation that actually influenced outside civilizations was Ancient Egypt 3000 years ago. In comparison all of Europe were barbarian hunter gatherers at that time....3000 years one society a thriving affluent society, while the other was barbaric tribes. Most (90+%) of Europe was barbaric tribes fueding with almost everyone around them. The Arabs had already had babylon.  

So how the fuck did a race of people, that came after your own and wasn't as advance as you were, oppress your people? 

Well now you know what community I live in, it's a fucking maze though...get a map don't use GPS, it'll take you around the lake 3 times before you get here.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 20, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> Well whatever. History is used as fact, that why them climate scientist observe historical data. Now I'm not saying all of history if fact as the winners write it but it ain't to hard to make the observation that I have.
> 
> But Africa has so many advantages in its favor that there is no way to explain how they are so far behind (200+years) than the rest of the world. Africa is plentiful in resources and has plenty of good soil. They are the beginning of humanity, yet the farthest behind.
> 
> ...


Are you trolling? Why are the Greeks the poorest Europeans despite having one of the first and most influential civilizations? (In before you say they're an inferior race of caucasians... )

Pick up a history book and you will understand why Africa is a poor continent. It's not due to the people in it. Other nations have influenced its development with brute force and economics so Africans are some of the last people to blame for their problems, most nations only gained sovereignty in the past 60 years. Sorry they aren't as advanced as the American ones 5 times that age  As I aforementioned with Greece, ancient civilizations are meaningless in regards to the people who constitute it: due to their rise and fall, ubiquitous to all people and cultures. Where it is now has little to do with a people's potential opposed to complex historical webbing.

As to Africa's vast resources. You need a course on economics. Africa exports all the resources it produces because it doesn't have the infrastructure to transform them. This primary level of production is not very profitable. Secondary nations turn these resources into products, far more profitable. Therefore, because they have immense profit, there's no need for them to invest in infrastructure for production in Africa; and without investment their countries will never be able to produce the products on their own and outside nations prefer it this way.  Leading to their dependency on primary resources.  This disparity is intentional. There's no feasible economic model to suddenly stop selling all their goods to other nations, and invest in creating factories and stockpiles. This is why there's a difference in industry levels.

Is any of this getting through to you?


----------



## Pontificate (Mar 20, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> but yet we are in those environments and have been since being here. We(as a society) don't want to invest in such a study because it will take atleast a century and atleast 3 generations. They must also start from scratch or be equal in intelligence and everyday skills., that is nigh impossible to achieve. So we are going to deprive thousands of people and their kids and their kids to see what race is superior? Please the fallout would be massive no matter which race was declared superior.
> 
> 
> No, no the fuck you did not ask for stats without variables being in the equation, of which I gave you in the form of two different places, inhabited by two different types of people as an example and even gave an amount of time for which to base. Then you asked without the variables which no as an impossibility because you have to account for the variable in terms of this discussion.
> ...




You have to be the biggest imbicile I've had the displeasure of conversing with. I'll respond after I get off the phone


----------



## Pontificate (Mar 20, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> but yet we are in those environments and have been since being here. We(as a society) don't want to invest in such a study because it will take atleast a century and atleast 3 generations.



I can't believe the amount of stupidity that is contained in your responses. If it's as evident as you say, then the science should back it up. 




IchLiebe said:


> They must also start from scratch or be equal in intelligence and everyday skills., that is nigh impossible to achieve.



You're right because race is not the sole factor in determining inferiority/superiority which makes your whole argument moot




IchLiebe said:


> So we are going to deprive thousands of people and their kids and their kids to see what race is superior? Please the fallout would be massive no matter which race was declared superior.



What does this have to do with anything? 




IchLiebe said:


> No, no the fuck you did not ask for stats without variables being in the equation



I asked you for variables and then when you shat out the Africa argument, I asked you to prove on how (white) race alone determines superiority (over blacks). I still don't see any scientific evidence 



IchLiebe said:


> of which I gave you in the form of two different places, inhabited by two different types of people as an example and even gave an amount of time for which to base. Then you asked without the variables which no as an impossibility because you have to account for the variable in terms of this discussion



I asked for scientific data without the influence of external factors



IchLiebe said:


> But okay. I have better blood than blacks, not even mention sickle cell.



And blacks have better protection from the sun, I don't see your point





IchLiebe said:


> This shit is not new Galen surmised as much in the 2nd century. And Arabs thought the same if not worse, Nasir al-din tusi  said apes were smarter.



Irrelevant




IchLiebe said:


> I was about to post something from the Naction Policy Institute, but then seen they were a little biased, they sounded legit and fancy. Google them, they white supremist.



How is posting something of a biased organization proving your point in any way? Like do you hear yourself?



IchLiebe said:


> Cause if you go type in shit about race on Google in this day and age it's going to be black people getting shot by the policy and studies dealing with that issue.



So typing in google proves what again? I can easily type in white child molesters and pedophiles. Trust me, there's a lot of those 





IchLiebe said:


> You just don't want to accept the truth. If I thro a group in the water, 1 drowns 1 survives...we know which is superior at the end.



White man can't jump. Black man can swim, wade in the waters




IchLiebe said:


> Accidently deleted a Lil of this paragraph.



Along with most of your brain



IchLiebe said:


> Africa is a 3rd world continent not country.



Had a Raven Simone moment there, my bad




IchLiebe said:


> Because after 5000 years with our modern world, you shouldn't be clik clakking to communicate.



Lol at this inherent racism




IchLiebe said:


> I made the claim, you said bullshit and thus the onus is placed on you. Not to mention I have preponderance now. when you asked for the stats and then  a peer review study. If your interested in it to give to your friend, husband ,boyfriend...I don't judge...wait yea I do. So if you make a claim and I say "show me the peer reviewed study" and quote you as providing "infallible proof"(which you said sarcastically which means you were challenging what I said. When I said "you called bullshit" I was paraphrasing.



No dummy, I have made no claim and you have not backed your claims with anything of substance, how can I refute something that you haven't even proved? Comparing an average intelligence or anything pertaining to inferiority to that of a 3rd world country (continent) is the most asinine thing I have ever seen anyone do. I don't have to disprove a claim that I didn't make until you provide facts that are relevant to the discussion we're having. I asked you for current evidence to suggest that whites are the most superior race (a claim that you've made to another member) whilst proving that blacks and other races are inferior. If you weren't so retarded, you'd actually know that the smartest places in the world are actually Asian locations. Which means that your claim is automatically false seeing how whites are already inferior in intelligence to those places.  




IchLiebe said:


> Because you wordplay knowing that you want get yourself in that trap because you know *there is absolutely no evidence suggesting that blacks are more intelligent in the slightest dating back 2000 years ago to modern day*.



Lol at this desperate SJW tactic. Not once did I make this claim in the bold so for what reason you are bringing it up is beyond me. I'm still waiting for that scientific evidence




IchLiebe said:


> Whereas Europe you quantify their success when compared  to the rest of world in modern times and Europe's topdog and has been since Rome.



Heard America surpasses Europe in nukes. Also heard the Roman Empire fell as well




IchLiebe said:


> African civilizations aren't fit for my dogs to live in and they have had 10000, ten thousand, years to build their civilization but they still playing with sticks in dirt. That is a factor of intelligence and is considered proof how ever minimal it may seem



Remember that time, when Africa was robbed of it's resources and basically forced to literally work to death while being enslaved against their will? 




IchLiebe said:


> If you can't build, feed, defend, grow, and expand your society, is it because you are physically weak or because you and your people as a whole are incompetent?



This can be attributed to the red necks in the south who are white. So I guess they're inferior to the rich wealthy blacks in America?




IchLiebe said:


> And yet here everyone tries to better africa but the Africans. Do the teenagers go back to africa after becoming a doctor, physicist, mathematician; I'm sure a few do but most don't. Why? Because they don't give two shit's about africa. How many blacks you hear talking about the tragedies in Africa one example Bono Harem kidnapping a hundred girls for sex slavery? yet African Americans were more worried about trayvon getting killed by an Hispanic to blame the evil white man.



I'm still waiting for the evidence you've failed to provide. You're literally the biggest idiot I've ever debated to the point where you have to be trolling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2017)

IchLiebe is just a waste of time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 21, 2017)

@Ponyificate-

You dumb fucking bastard child.

Read this carefully.

No one (university, or what have you) is going to sanction researching which race is suprerior. If you would get off you high horse fucking you in the ass and Google and find a research paper who knows you might have evidence against me.


But I am the only one to post evidence  even if it could be considered empirical.

You argument consist of:
Show me more
Racist
And a refusal to dispprove

You said you can't refute want I haven't proved, of which I provided more evidence for my side than any of yall (you, nas, Kaiba, marth) have. And you saying that shows how fucking stupid you truly ( must be black) are. If someone say 1+1=3, you can refute that, until they back up their claim of by which time you must disprove instead of refute...of which you WON'T do.


As much as you hate to accept it even Kaiba will say that I have given you data.

It's like arguing with a flat earther, no matter what I show you you will not accept the earth is round and any scientific data, proof or what have you if fake.

Do you remember that blacks enslaved each other, a practice long before 16th century, and sold them to the white man. Do you remember that girls are being taking as slaves to this day in Africa, by Africans.

We convert the sunlight, blacks just absorb it.


~M~ said:


> Are you trolling? Why are the Greeks the poorest Europeans despite having one of the first and most influential civilizations? (In before you say they're an inferior race of caucasians... )
> 
> Pick up a history book and you will understand why Africa is a poor continent. It's not due to the people in it. Other nations have influenced its development with brute force and economics so Africans are some of the last people to blame for their problems, most nations only gained sovereignty in the past 60 years. Sorry they aren't as advanced as the American ones 5 times that age  As I aforementioned with Greece, ancient civilizations are meaningless in regards to the people who constitute it: due to their rise and fall, ubiquitous to all people and cultures. Where it is now has little to do with a people's potential opposed to complex historical webbing.
> 
> ...


There Greeks long accepted they were going to shit even before zues dealt with chronos(after their "golden age"). You accept getting worse you will become worse. And right now I think we are in the iron age. But culturally they are rich. Money in my eyes has no value.

"They are the last one to blame"....that's bullshit they had so much more time on the Europeans, but the Europeans are the ones who fucked them over?

Maybe if they became responsible and kept its own resources yet they give em away to whomever offers to sucking the dictators cock.



Marth6789 said:


> Mali?
> Ghana?
> Songhai?
> Sudan?
> ...


I have done brought up the empires of Africa. They are all shit and proved ineffective for their own people, though I think the Bennin were decent.al

And the Europeans stopped the Africans when they got into France and more or less let them keep Spain.


Always the fault of the evil white man. When was the first time Europeans went into africa?1400a.d.  but wait, given africa is the beginning of humanity and had one of the first great empires, by all means they should better off then more so than 3000 years ago. Kingdom of ancient Egypt could've put up more of a fight than south africans.


If my house has been doing well for 20 years, I have a child and within 5 years I'm living on the streets. Is it the child's fault  for taking up resources or the fathers for not maintaining?


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 21, 2017)

>Fat 
>Neckbeard
>Non-white

he's the perfect /pol/


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 21, 2017)

Jon you're good at comedy I like ya man.
But you used words like "genepool" and stuff like "Rich blacks commit more crime" 
And the statement is only saying "oh if only i had said/ articulated the racist things better" 
You did back track in this vid and said "discrimination does exist" 
And 
"We should drop the hyphens and all just call ourselfs americans"
But that contradicts the argument you made in the debate where you feared whites displacments and how white culture Is important.


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 21, 2017)

Marth6789 said:


> What the fuck are you talking about bra. First you said Africans have been playing with sticks and mud for over 3k years, then when I start posting the various countries and civilizations from the past 3k years you say that these empires (mind you the Malian King completely fucked up global gold prices because he gave away so much gold) werent effective for the people? Where are your facts? Sources? Books? Quotes? Folk tales? You aren't being factually correct about african history.



The only reason most of the empires succeeded was because of the abundance of resources.

Ghana supplied the world with salt (that part of the world) and still don't know to much as the Arabic sources are vague at best, eventually it was assimilated into the Mali empire, of which was eventually sacked because 3 sons fighting for control and didn't work together to hold their empire, but overall mali was decent.

Can you be more specific about Sudan. Because there were a few empires, the songhai, Ghana, Mali and others.

The songhai was really only good under its first ruler, and despite all its wealth and power, they barely lasted 100years.


Yep despite having most the gold and a good bit of oil, huge deposits of salt and much much more that other places didn't have.

It has been 3000 years since Egypt was an empire and yet Africa is still so far behind.

And I can go on and on about ones you didn't even list. But these empires weren't always shit. Africa had great societies but the problem was they couldn't maintain and build upon it as the Europeans did, especially since the kingdom and empires you mentioned were in medieval times, which furthers my point, they should've been far ahead of medieval Europe coming out of the dark ages.



> Europeans were able to take over africa (like the rest of the world) because of the fact that they were able to industrialzie faster than other areas of the world (asia and africa). This rapid industrialization allowed European countries to control the means of production to a level that had not been observed in the world before.


No, England was the first to industrialize and the only way other Europeans could maintain was to industrialize themselves. And yet Africans still haven't caught on and remain unindustrialized. China recently has despite being one of the oldest regions inhabited and it's cost them on more than one occasion.

Also the industrialization was in large part due to the black plague killing so many people off and lost a lot of the workforce communities depended on for trade.  Machines weren't new to old societies of arabia, africa, Asia, and southern and south eastern Europe.

He'll main reason africa can't industrialize is because of a lack of a transportation system. If they would consolidate power in a large region, protect it borders, incentivize their population, and build a transportation system (railroads) then they would be off to a good start, but it won't happen. Hatred is plentiful in Africa and old grudges are kept to this day.


----------



## Zyrax (Mar 21, 2017)

LMAOing at your lifes


----------



## Pontificate (Mar 21, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> @Ponyificate-
> 
> You dumb fucking bastard child.
> 
> Read this carefully.



I'm dumb for asking for evidence? You sound like a libitard





IchLiebe said:


> No one (university, or what have you) is going to sanction researching which race is suprerior. If you would get off you high horse fucking you in the ass and Google and find a research paper who knows you might have evidence against me.



So let's review

You made a claim that I already know to be untrue
I asked you for the evidence that can currently prove this. I also asked you for recent evidence to prove what you said
You begin to talk about the history of Africa and apply Africa's culture to all blacks all over the world
I tell you that it isn't valid (along with everyone else disagreeing with you)
You tell me since I said it's untrue then I have to find evidence of a claim I didn't even make
I tell you I cannot disprove something you didn't prove
Then you call me a bastard child

If you had any minute type of critical thinking let alone a chunk of a functioning human brain, you can already see that I've not once but twice refuted your horrendous fallacious argument. The fact that you can't even post scientific data to prove your claim and even using Africa to try and justify why the rest of races and cultures are inferior to whites just shows how racists that exist truly think. If I didn't think any better, I'd say you are part of the Alt-Right and it's truly deplorable




IchLiebe said:


> But I am the only one to post evidence  even if it could be considered empirical.



You didn't post any evidence. Like I told you, I could google white pedos or even the fall of the Roman Empire to show the inferiority of (most European) whites. None of your evidence even scratches the surface of being empirically irrefutable



IchLiebe said:


> You argument consist of:
> Show me more



You mean show me substance, since you haven't posted anything related to the discussion



IchLiebe said:


> Racist



When you say Africans use click clak languages and that all blacks (along with every other race) are inferior to whites because

"hurr dee durrr Afwika naught gud place 2 leave"

Then it's blatantly obvious that you have some sort of racist thinking or intent in your thought



IchLiebe said:


> And a refusal to dispprove






Pontificate said:


> If you weren't so retarded, you'd actually know that the smartest places in the world are actually Asian locations. Which means that your claim is automatically false seeing how whites are already inferior in intelligence to those places.





Pontificate said:


> This can be attributed to the red necks in the south who are white. So I guess they're inferior to the rich wealthy blacks in America?




There's no reason for me to disprove what you said since it's irrelevant to the discussion




IchLiebe said:


> You said you can't refute want I haven't proved



What have you proven?




IchLiebe said:


> of which I provided more evidence for my side than any of yall (you, nas, Kaiba, marth) have. And you saying that shows how fucking stupid you truly ( must be black) are.



So asking for scientific evidence that shows greater brain activity, physical activity etc of whites to blacks (and other races) is me being stupid when you made a universally false claim?





IchLiebe said:


> If someone say 1+1=3, you can refute that, until they back up their claim of by which time you must disprove instead of refute...of which you WON'T do.



Horrid and fallacious comparison. You said 1+1 = 3
I asked you for evidence
You than began talking about the alphabet and grammar





IchLiebe said:


> As much as you hate to accept it even Kaiba will say that I have given you data.



I'm pretty sure, much like the rational people here, he thinks you're an idiot.




IchLiebe said:


> It's like arguing with a flat earther, no matter what I show you you will not accept the earth is round and any scientific data, proof or what have you if fake.



You haven't provided scientific data. You merely said the earth is round and then began to talk about Pangaea and told me to google how pollution is affecting the round earth as evidence.



IchLiebe said:


> Do you remember that blacks enslaved each other, a practice long before 16th century, and sold them to the white man. Do you remember that girls are being taking as slaves to this day in Africa, by Africans.



Ok? How does that prove whites are superior to all other races?



IchLiebe said:


> We convert the sunlight, blacks just absorb it.



Pure effulgence of the mind


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 21, 2017)

I will respond in full later, but funny about the pedo thing as Arabs rape children all the time, he'll there is a thread made to day about Arabs in Germany raping a 7 year old but they following Mohamed


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm almost positive ich only comes on here when he's drunk, but I think I read him mentioning the difficulty in researching different 'races'. Measuring up what if any consistent differences we find between different races of people. Was that ever discussed in the thread? If it hasn't been talked about yet because it was first mentioned in the middle of a post that could have just as well been made from a keyboard falling down a long flight of stairs, what is everybody's take on that stuff? I can't remember what the arguments for that kind of research are. Just the eggshells all over the place. And it's probably a bad idea. Every 'race' would probably end up near or at the bottom in something, and I'm not even sure how the scientific community defines race. 

There was a questionably legitimate study on this recently, but I don't remember anything about it. I think the guy behind it was japanese..? Nobody was sure if he had an agenda..? That's all I remember.


----------



## Pontificate (Mar 21, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> *Arabs rape children all the time*
























reiatsuflow said:


> I'm almost positive ich only comes on here when he's drunk, but I think I read him mentioning the difficulty in researching different 'races'. Measuring up what if any consistent differences we find between different races of people. Was that ever discussed in the thread? If it hasn't been talked about yet because it was first mentioned in the middle of a post that could have just as well been made from a keyboard falling down a long flight of stairs, what is everybody's take on that stuff? I can't remember what the arguments for that kind of research are. Just the eggshells all over the place. And it's probably a bad idea. Every 'race' would probably end up near or at the bottom in something, and I'm not even sure how the scientific community defines race.
> 
> There was a questionably legitimate study on this recently, but I don't remember anything about it. I think the guy behind it was japanese..? Nobody was sure if he had an agenda..? That's all I remember.



Are you talking about the guy who said that black woman were the least unattractive in his study?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 21, 2017)

Pontificate said:


> Are you talking about the guy who said that black woman were the least unattractive in his study?



I think you nailed it. I remember something like that, something about black men being the most attractive and something else about bone density in black women being closer to white males.


----------



## Pontificate (Mar 21, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> I think you nailed it. I remember something like that, something about black men being the most attractive and something else about bone density in black women being closer to white males.



Yeah my friend and I were discussing that because he had a run it with my other friend who is an avid BLM supporter. His name is Satoshi Kanazawa and if I remember correctly he got fired for the study and receive alot of black (har har) lash for the results of his research. Sad that it had to be that way for a hypothesis that wasn't even speaking about all black women. I can't find the article, but if you google

"satoshi kanazawa black unattractiveness article"

you'll see that he gets attacked in just about every site


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 22, 2017)

It sounds like kanazawa got in trouble academically because of evolutionary scientists still struggling for legitimacy and wanting to distance their research from his. I remember hearing about this from evolutionary scientists. The kanazawa article was in response to some national adolescent health study that noted black women as being less attractive than other races. That's what started him off on the piece. For those curious, he suggested that black women had higher testosterone, which gave them more masculine features, which is generally less attractive in women. For those same reasons he suggested black men are more attractive than nonblack men. And this was in response to a separate study that apparently found black women being (on average) rated less attractive than nonblack women, and black men being rated more attractive than nonblack men.

Which, okay, is a pretty autistic way to start incorporating evolutionary science into the mainstream. He might as well have gone with a _Who has the smallest penis and why_ piece. Nobody wants to hear that. The public didn't finish kanazwa's blurb interested by Africans having higher testosterone, how testosterone shapes physical features, the different body masses between races, or even how less testosterone, lower BMI and softer features became more attractive in women evolutionary speaking.

Chemical, physiological differences between races is interesting to read about whenever some poor sap dips their toe into those waters. But you have to have some tact.


----------



## Death Certificate (Mar 23, 2017)

*Playtonic removes controversial YouTuber JonTron from Yooka-Laylee*
*



			“We do not endorse or support JonTron's personal viewpoints”
		
Click to expand...

*


> Playtonic removes controversial YouTuber JonTron from Yooka-Laylee
> UK developer Playtonic has removed the controversial YouTuber JonTron from its upcoming title Yooka-Laylee.
> 
> JonTron - real name Jon Jafari - has found himself in the news in recent weeks following a series of far-right views about immigration, ethnicity and nationalism.
> ...


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 23, 2017)

He dun phuq'd up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HolyHands (Mar 23, 2017)

No surprise there. Obviously companies are going to be wary about being associated to you when you get involved with controversial politics. Especially racial politics. Especially when you're obviously uninformed about them as much as Jontron is.


----------



## Death Certificate (Mar 23, 2017)

Arin must feel like he the dodged the biggest bullet ever

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 24, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> I'm almost positive ich only comes on here when he's drunk, but I think I read him mentioning the difficulty in researching different 'races'. Measuring up what if any consistent differences we find between different races of people. Was that ever discussed in the thread? If it hasn't been talked about yet because it was first mentioned in the middle of a post that could have just as well been made from a keyboard falling down a long flight of stairs, what is everybody's take on that stuff? I can't remember what the arguments for that kind of research are. Just the eggshells all over the place. And it's probably a bad idea. Every 'race' would probably end up near or at the bottom in something, and I'm not even sure how the scientific community defines race.
> 
> There was a questionably legitimate study on this recently, but I don't remember anything about it. I think the guy behind it was japanese..? Nobody was sure if he had an agenda..? That's all I remember.


Most time I'm drinking beer and smoking weed when on here...so not drunk but on that road.

And yes it is hard to find studies dealing with racial differences when most of what is given is about racial disparities and prejudices.



Pontificate said:


> You made a claim that I already know to be untrue
> I asked you for the evidence that can currently prove this. I also asked you for recent evidence to prove what you said
> You begin to talk about the history of Africa and apply Africa's culture to all blacks all over the world
> I tell you that it isn't valid (along with everyone else disagreeing with you)
> ...


 No you asked for statistics. And no matter how ineffective you find those they are right. You can not prove me wrong or you would have. And it is current from beginning of time (aftica) to now...yet Africans are furthest behind despite being further ahead thousands of years ago.


> Then you call me a bastard child


am I wrong?


> If you had any minute type of critical thinking let alone a chunk of a functioning human brain, you can already see that I've not once but twice refuted your horrendous fallacious argument. The fact that you can't even post scientific data to prove your claim and even using Africa to try and justify why the rest of races and cultures are inferior to whites just shows how racists that exist truly think. If I didn't think any better, I'd say you are part of the Alt-Right and it's truly deplorable


 I have done proven my intelligence on here to more knowledge people than you yourself. 

And point out when you proved me wrong. My argument has been consistent as well as the evidence...oh that's right
1. The evil white man is respnsible- which takes responsibility from Africans. And again Europeans didn't arrive until the 1400s ad, of which Egypt 3000bc could have put up more of a fight.

2. America has more nukes- are you not counting Russia?  Most of the knowledge America advanced in the 20th century was due to Britain giving over all of it secrets to America in wwii.

3. Asains- book smart but no common sense. They created gunpowdet, yet barely fended of the enemy. Europe acquired gunpowder and took the world. The mandarins took astronomy and math out of the curriculum(so fucking genius). Europe fucked them as well. The farthest an Asian nation ever waged war was Japan at pearl Harbor, and beat the emperor whose family was in power before the birth of christ. 

The chinese- they can't innovate. And this is a problem even they acknowledge. They can't create, they must steal.



> You didn't post any evidence. Like I told you, I could google white pedos or even the fall of the Roman Empire to show the inferiority of (most European) whites. None of your evidence even scratches the surface of being empirically irrefutable


 So I can post evidence of all the empires and kingdoms that fell in Africa but without comparing to others doesn't make them shit automatically. I can google Boko Harem selling 13 year old girls for $12 (you now just like the nazis (sarcasm)). 

Also Roman Empire fell, then became the byzantine, an even greater empire. 




> You mean show me substance, since you haven't posted anything related to the discussion


it isn't my fault you disregard common knowledge.





> When you say Africans use click clak languages and that all blacks (along with every other race) are inferior to whites because
> 
> "hurr dee durrr Afwika naught gud place 2 leave"
> 
> Then it's blatantly obvious that you have some sort of racist thinking or intent in your thought


Maybe so but that doesn't make my claim wrong.  


> There's no reason for me to disprove what you said since it's irrelevant to the discussion


 How is it not relevant?


> What have you proven?


 I have only showed, the world has proven.



> So asking for scientific evidence that shows greater brain activity, physical activity etc of whites to blacks (and other races) is me being stupid when you made a universally false claim?


 if a third party came to our planet, who do you think they would see as the superior race? Blacks toiling around in Africa? Highly doubtful imo.


> Horrid and fallacious comparison. You said 1+1 = 3
> I asked you for evidence
> You than began talking about the alphabet and grammar


 but if I say a color is blue and you say it is red, who must prove who is right? The latter because the first made the claim and the latter claims otherwise.


> I'm pretty sure, much like the rational people here, he thinks you're an idiot.


hahaha. That's funny. They may think of me to be deranged but an idiot, I don't think so. You don't know me, you are still green. Maybe you need to go back through what I have debated and the fervor of which I did it with.





> You haven't provided scientific data. You merely said the earth is round and then began to talk about Pangaea and told me to google how pollution is affecting the round earth as evidence.


no I said throughout the process of history one race has shown to stand above the rest.





> Ok? How does that prove whites are superior to all other races?


 because whites actually advanced past barbarism while to this day Africans are enslaving each other on a daily basis.

You blame the white man; yet slavery was in Africa well before and well after the white man. 





> Pure effulgence of the mind


So youbsay


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 24, 2017)

HolyHands said:


> No surprise there. Obviously companies are going to be wary about being associated to you when you get involved with controversial politics. Especially racial politics. Especially when you're obviously uninformed about them as much as Jontron is.


People are getting mad, threatening to boycott. It's childish and pathetic.


----------



## Tarot (Mar 24, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> People are getting mad, threatening to boycott. It's childish and pathetic.


Boycott over JonTron's exclusion or inclusion?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 24, 2017)

Death Arcana said:


> Boycott over JonTron's exclusion or inclusion?


Exclusion.


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 24, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> People are getting mad, threatening to boycott. It's childish and pathetic.


people have the right to believe in what they do with fear of repercussion. I like to know people's opinion but don't disregard them for such and do not like people who take action against someone for presenting their own opinion, especially when it is in an environment where opinion should be welcomed.

I have been over this as well as others. Just because someone has racist opinions it doesn't make him a racist.


----------



## Pontificate (Mar 24, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> Most time I'm drinking beer and smoking weed when on here...so not drunk but on that road.




_


			
				WebMD said:
			
		


			"Beer is also used for preventing decline of thinking skills in later life"
		
Click to expand...


_


			
				DrugFreeWorld said:
			
		

> _Decline in IQ_


_

_




IchLiebe said:


> No you asked for statistics. And no matter how ineffective you find those they are right.



Then where are the sources at?




IchLiebe said:


> You can not prove me wrong or you would have.



As I'll say once more, I cannot disprove something that you haven't proven. You haven't provided any scientific study of any kind



IchLiebe said:


> And it is current from beginning of time (aftica) to now...yet Africans are furthest behind despite being further ahead thousands of years ago.
> am I wrong?



What does this have to do with blacks in other locations? Are you merely asserting the black intelligence correlates to only that of African intelligence? Explain to me how we have engineers in Africa who can build things out of garbage that the multitude of whites in America and Europe wouldn't be able to do



IchLiebe said:


> I have done proven my intelligence on here to more knowledge people than you yourself.



> Says blacks are inferior to whites
> Uses Africa as an argument






IchLiebe said:


> And point out when you proved me wrong. My argument has been consistent as well as the evidence...oh that's right



You've failed to explain to me how whites are superior over blacks when you have blacks that are more wealthy and intelligent than whites




IchLiebe said:


> 2. America has more nukes- are you not counting Russia?  Most of the knowledge America advanced in the 20th century was due to Britain giving over all of it secrets to America in wwii.



Irrelevant to the discussion



IchLiebe said:


> 3. Asains- book smart but no common sense.



You're saying white people don't do dumb stuff?

I saw a white guy drop kicking a stop sign and broke his ribs because he thought it was funny. Now surely I can stoop to your level and brand all white people as such but I won't do that. Also, if they lack common sense, how is Japan one of the most advanced countries in tech right now?




IchLiebe said:


> They created gunpowdet, yet barely fended of the enemy. Europe acquired gunpowder and took the world. The mandarins took astronomy and math out of the curriculum(so fucking genius). Europe fucked them as well. The farthest an Asian nation ever waged war was Japan at pearl Harbor, and beat the emperor whose family was in power before the birth of christ.



Irrelevant. I'm asking you for scientific evidence of black inferiority to whites and you're talking about war. Why can't you just give me what I asked for?


*


IchLiebe said:



			The chinese- they can't innovate
		
Click to expand...

*


IchLiebe said:


> . And this is a problem even they acknowledge. They can't create, they must steal.








"You’ve probably began wondering many years ago why everything you find in a store seems to be made in China or why we import everything from China."






*


IchLiebe said:



			So I can post evidence of all the empires and kingdoms that fell in Africa but without comparing to others doesn't make them shit automatically.
		
Click to expand...

*
*I asked for scientific evidence tho*


*


IchLiebe said:



			I can google Boko Harem selling 13 year old girls for $12 (you now just like the nazis (sarcasm)).
		
Click to expand...

*



*


IchLiebe said:



			Also Roman Empire fell, then became the byzantine, an even greater empire.
		
Click to expand...

*



*


IchLiebe said:



			it isn't my fault you disregard common knowledge.
		
Click to expand...

*
*You're right. Every one here must be thinking I'm losing the debate because according to you I'm automatically inferior to your intelligence because I have African roots. How did I not know such a fact*

*


IchLiebe said:



			Maybe so but that doesn't make my claim wrong
		
Click to expand...

*
*So glad to know that you support racism.*




IchLiebe said:


> How is it not relevant?



*Because in a discussion which evalutates the CURRENT  intellectual superiority and inferiority of whites and blacks respectively, you have to use some sort of evidence that proves this and not talk about a guy who sells girls into slavery as some kind of evidence in your horrendous argument*

*


IchLiebe said:



			I have only showed, the world has proven
		
Click to expand...

*
*The only thing that you've proven is that*





*


IchLiebe said:



			if a third party came to our planet, who do you think they would see as the superior race? Blacks toiling around in Africa? Highly doubtful imo
		
Click to expand...

*
*Yes because Africa is the only place in the world that has blacks*

*


IchLiebe said:



			but if I say a color is blue and you say it is red, who must prove who is right? The latter because the first made the claim and the latter claims otherwise
		
Click to expand...

*
*I didn't make a statement until after you failed to provide any solid reasoning and even then disproved your claim whilst providing evidence in this post. You've done none of that yet. If you make a claim, and I disagree with you, you must prove your claim. Only then when you do so do I have to refute it*


*


IchLiebe said:



			hahaha. That's funny. They may think of me to be deranged but an idiot
		
Click to expand...

*
*Great thing about facts is that I don't have to think anything*

*


IchLiebe said:



			I don't think so You don't know me
		
Click to expand...

*
*I don't have to know you. You're displaying just how retarded you are all by yourself*


*


IchLiebe said:



			you are still green.
		
Click to expand...

*
*Actually I'm black*

*


IchLiebe said:



			Maybe you need to go back through what I have debated and the fervor of which I did it with.no I said throughout the process of history one race has shown to stand above the rest.
		
Click to expand...

*
*And subject myself to cancer? No thanks*


*


IchLiebe said:



			because whites actually advanced past barbarism while to this day Africans are enslaving each other on a daily basis.
		
Click to expand...

*
*Yes because white people didn't participate in slavery or slaughtering people or causing near genocide of any sort*

*


IchLiebe said:



			You blame the white man; yet slavery was in Africa well before and well after the white man.
		
Click to expand...

*


IchLiebe said:


> *So youbsay*



*I guess*

*


IchLiebe said:



			I have been over this as well as others. Just because someone has racist opinions it doesn't make him a racist.
		
Click to expand...



*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Pontificate (Mar 24, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Exclusion.



Don't you think it will make a company look bad if they had someone who shared such views though? Can you imagine the outcry from the left? Jon just lost a partnership with the new indie game coming out (Yookie Layle) and if he was still included in the game, there's a possibility that sales could suffer as a form of boycotting


----------



## Tarot (Mar 24, 2017)

Pontificate said:


> Don't you think it will make a company look bad if they had someone who shared such views though? Can you imagine the outcry from the left? Jon just lost a partnership with the new indie game coming out (Yookie Layle) and if he was still included in the game, there's a possibility that sales could suffer as a form of boycotting


I think he means that it's childish to boycott the game over JonTron getting kicked off.


----------



## Pontificate (Mar 24, 2017)

Death Arcana said:


> I think he means that it's childish to boycott the game over JonTron getting kicked off.


I didn't see boycotting happening because he was removed. I interpreted as him saying that it's childish to boycott JT over what he said. Do you have an article showing that ppl were boycotting due to his exclusion:?


----------



## Tarot (Mar 24, 2017)

Pontificate said:


> I didn't see boycotting happening because he was removed. I interpreted as him saying that it's childish to boycott JT over what he said. Do you have an article showing that ppl were boycotting due to his exclusion:?


I was kinda confused by Seto's statement too, which is why I asked if it was over JonTron's exclusion or inclusion. I didn't know of any boycotts on either end.


----------



## Pontificate (Mar 24, 2017)

Death Arcana said:


> I was kinda confused by Seto's statement too, which is why I asked if it was over JonTron's exclusion or inclusion. I didn't know of any boycotts on either end.



Don't think there is any, but I read that he was cut from YL yesterday on Flipboard. I have mixed feelings about that due to how some people act. I don't think he should have been cut from the project though. But then again I have thick skin




reiatsuflow said:


> It sounds like kanazawa got in trouble academically because of evolutionary scientists still struggling for legitimacy and wanting to distance their research from his. I remember hearing about this from evolutionary scientists. The kanazawa article was in response to some national adolescent health study that noted black women as being less attractive than other races. That's what started him off on the piece. For those curious, he suggested that black women had higher testosterone, which gave them more masculine features, which is generally less attractive in women. For those same reasons he suggested black men are more attractive than nonblack men. And this was in response to a separate study that apparently found black women being (on average) rated less attractive than nonblack women, and black men being rated more attractive than nonblack men.
> 
> Which, okay, is a pretty autistic way to start incorporating evolutionary science into the mainstream. He might as well have gone with a _Who has the smallest penis and why_ piece. Nobody wants to hear that. The public didn't finish kanazwa's blurb interested by Africans having higher testosterone, how testosterone shapes physical features, the different body masses between races, or even how less testosterone, lower BMI and softer features became more attractive in women evolutionary speaking.
> 
> Chemical, physiological differences between races is interesting to read about whenever some poor sap dips their toe into those waters. But you have to have some tact.



Do you feel his study was poor in the way he conveyed it? Why or why not? If I'm not mistaken, he also took samples from what people (preferably men) consider attractive in a woman and alot of people's answers had factors not commonly found in black women. Though I can't remember everything due to me not being able to find the article


----------



## Chie (Mar 24, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> People are getting mad, threatening to boycott. It's childish and pathetic.


Why? They supported the game for Jon's sake.


----------



## Tarot (Mar 24, 2017)

I forgot he was even gonna be YL, but the company has the right to respond however they see fit. I'm already seeing the usual suspects like Mister Melkor throwing a bitchfit and doing the JonTron dindu nuffin routine. 

@Seto Kaiba Could you link to where people where threatening to boycott over JonTron being booted.  I'd love some more ammo on how Right wing culture warriors are no different than their supposed enemies. So far I've only seen some comments on Gamnesia threatening to do boycott.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 24, 2017)

If it's true that he paid them to be in it, then I have to wonder when they'll refund his money, considering they're all about making a stand and all.



Death Arcana said:


> I forgot he was even gonna be YL, but the company has the right to respond however they see fit. I'm already seeing the usual suspects like Mister Melkor throwing a bitchfit and doing the JonTron dindu nuffin routine.



Because he doesn't raise any valid points at all.

And if people supported the game because Jon was in it, them not buying it anymore seems like a fair decision.


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 24, 2017)

[QUOTE="Pontificate, post: 56726445, member: ]@Pontificate


> What does this have to do with blacks in other locations? Are you merely asserting the black intelligence correlates to only that of African intelligence? Explain to me how we have engineers in Africa who can build things out of garbage that the multitude of whites in America and Europe wouldn't be able to do


could that African build an engine in a junkyard?nope

Yall building with garbage? Yall got all the resources to build new things.

If you want me to bring in African Americans than I will, but you don't trust me.





> > Says blacks are inferior to whites
> > Uses Africa as an argument


is there a better argument?





> You've failed to explain to me how whites are superior over blacks when you have blacks that are more wealthy and intelligent than whites


 woah hold up there...???
You not been following?

I want some examples.

Go go find the needles in a haystack. Europeans have led the world in wealth since the times of Rome.


> Irrelevant to the discussion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yet we have seen japan's capabilities when faced against a competent adversary. Intelligence isn't about technology but ingenuity, tactics, implementation. Japan opened its borders up and actively built upon what others have showed them, which Africans failed to do.m

How about Freddy gray?
Trayvon? Safe at home and went hard into that hostile night

That's a two way street of stupidity. But when you look at the broader picture Europe>africa shows overall intelligence of the civilizations. 





> Irrelevant. I'm asking you for scientific evidence of black inferiority to whites and you're talking about war. Why can't you just give me what I asked for?


 Irrelevant to you obviously because you can't believe it. It is not to hard to see what race is superior. War shows who is the best of the best, it makes humanity stronger. Those who are weak are killed and the strong survive. 





> "You’ve probably began wondering many years ago why everything you find in a store seems to be made in China or why we import everything from China."


no not really. Cheap manufacturing, globalist, and greed.

Cheaper goods, shitty quality. They can produce cheaply but that's it. Not to mention got to buy a new one every 3 months of whatever I got because of shitty wiring. Boeing had tremendous problems with the quality of its chines workers.

And the people's Republic of China has labelled lack of ingenuity as one of the main threats to china.


> *I asked for scientific evidence tho*


 and 500 years ago science was witchcraft. I have given you evidence however arbitrary it may seem 


> *You're right. Every one here must be thinking I'm losing the debate because according to you I'm automatically inferior to your intelligence because I have African roots. How did I not know such a fact*


 I nor anyone else has said that you are or given the reason as such.





> *So glad to know that you support racism.*


* if you say so then whatever, all you had to do was look through my previous post.*



> *Because in a discussion which evalutates the CURRENT  intellectual superiority and inferiority of whites and blacks respectively, you have to use some sort of evidence that proves this and not talk about a guy who sells girls into slavery as some kind of evidence in your horrendous argument*


* a guy? No an organization of Africans that operate in central africa under the name of islam. *

*But what I'm getting at is you say all the faults of Africa lie within western culture when it's obviously not the fact.*


> *The only thing that you've proven is that*


 as you can see, this is the only picture I am replying to and there is a reason. 

1. Maybe if you are trying to defend not just your inherent intelligence but that of your people then you might not want to post images depicting what you are saying but instead use words.

2. Shitty debate tactic. 


> *Yes because Africa is the only place in the world that has blacks*


 no but unlike America where blacks are prospering in white civilization, africa is of their own reckoning as Europe is whites.



> *I didn't make a statement until after you failed to provide any solid reasoning and even then disproved your claim whilst providing evidence in this post. You've done none of that yet. If you make a claim, and I disagree with you, you must prove your claim. Only then when you do so do I have to refute it*


 YOU AIN'T DISPROVED SHIT

All you have done is challenge, not dispprove learn the difference.





> *Great thing about facts is that I don't have to think anything*


 yep just accept what fits your ideology 





> *I don't have to know you. You're displaying just how retarded you are all by yourself*


* and yet you can dispprove what I have claimed. Europe>africa right now, 1500 years ago, 2000 years ago, but not 3000 years ago, not 4500 years ago, not 5000 years ago.*


> *Actually I'm black*


 Well if you want to associate your poor debate skills to you being black then by all means, I just thought it was because you were new to this forum.





> *And subject myself to cancer? No thanks*


*cancer? Yea. The truth will infect every being of your body of which there is no cure to be found only sought.*



> *Yes because white people didn't participate in slavery or slaughtering people or causing near genocide of any sort*
> *I guess*


never said they wasn't. But the Europeans put an end to slavery as a whole trade commodity. If was the Europeans stopped and western civilization that was begged to stop darfur. No one is innocent in this world only damned.


----------



## Tarot (Mar 24, 2017)

> If it's true that he paid them to be in it, then I have to wonder when they'll refund his money, considering they're all about making a stand and all.


Sure, I guess they should but that also depends on the contract. 



> Because he doesn't raise any valid points at all.





> And if people supported the game because Jon was in it, them not buying it anymore seems like a fair decision.


Sure, but most people I know weren't interested in the game because of him. It's irrelevant to me whether he's in the game or not. Jon made some dumb statements, a company wanted to distance themselves as a result. This isn't some freeze peach injustice. 
I'm just curious if people would be rushing to defend him if the script was flipped and he said something racist against whites in America.


----------



## Pontificate (Mar 24, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> Yall building with garbage? Yall got all the resources to build new things.









IchLiebe said:


> If you want me to bring in African Americans than I will, but you don't trust me.is there a better argument? woah hold up there...???
> You not been following?



So hold up, you done thought this whole time, that Africans are the only type of black people?






IchLiebe said:


> I want some examples.






Meanwhile there are whites like this






IchLiebe said:


> Go go find the needles in a haystack. Europeans have led the world in wealth since the times of Rome.







IchLiebe said:


> yet we have seen japan's capabilities when faced against a competent adversary.



Japan got nuked what are you saying LMFAO


*


IchLiebe said:



			Intelligence isn't about technology but ingenuity, tactics, implementation
		
Click to expand...


*



IchLiebe said:


> . Japan opened its borders up and actively built upon what others have showed them, which Africans failed to do.m



Irrelevant







IchLiebe said:


> How about Freddy gray?
> Trayvon? Safe at home and went hard into that hostile night








IchLiebe said:


> That's a two way street of stupidity. But when you look at the broader picture Europe>africa shows overall intelligence of the civilizations.  Irrelevant to you obviously because you can't believe it.



I never disagreed with the fact that Europe is more intelligent than Africa I just don't know what it has to do with the discussion




IchLiebe said:


> It is not to hard to see what race is superior.



So you're saying





is less intelligent than












IchLiebe said:


> And the people's Republic of China has labelled lack of ingenuity as one of the main threats to china.
> and 500 years ago science was witchcraft. I have given you evidence however arbitrary it may seem
> I nor anyone else has said that you are or given the reason as such.* if you say so then whatever, all you had to do was look through my previous post.*



I don't think you read the article


*


IchLiebe said:



			But what I'm getting at is you say all the faults of Africa lie within western culture when it's obviously not the fact.
		
Click to expand...

*
Not saying that nor am I implying that



IchLiebe said:


> 1. Maybe if you are trying to defend not just your inherent intelligence but that of your people then you might not want to post images depicting what you are saying but instead use words.



This is incoherent 



IchLiebe said:


> 2. Shitty debate tactic.



At this point, this banter we are exchanging hardly quantifies as a debate



IchLiebe said:


> no but unlike America where blacks are prospering in white civilization, africa is of their own reckoning as Europe is whites.



White civilization?













IchLiebe said:


> YOU AIN'T DISPROVED SHIT





IchLiebe said:


> All you have done is challenge, not dispprove learn the difference.



You said whites are superior
I've shown you inferior whites

Therefore I've disproved your logic, I can't even call it that though






IchLiebe said:


> yep just accept what fits your ideology



You displaying being an utter imbicile is not a part of my ideology in any shape or form LMFAO


*


IchLiebe said:



			and yet you can dispprove what I have claimed. Europe>africa right now, 1500 years ago, 2000 years ago, but not 3000 years ago, not 4500 years ago, not 5000 years ago.
		
Click to expand...

*
I'm black and was not born in Africa, yet I am more intelligent than you are. So I'm not understanding what you're trying to say



IchLiebe said:


> Well if you want to associate your poor debate skills to you being black then by all means



Ho ho hoo 






IchLiebe said:


> I just thought it was because you were new to this forum.



Yeah because I'm new, that auto means I'm a poor debater, herp derp

*


IchLiebe said:



			cancer? Yea. The truth will infect every being of your body of which there is no cure to be found only sought.
		
Click to expand...

*




IchLiebe said:


> never said they wasn't. But the Europeans put an end to slavery as a whole trade commodity. If was the Europeans stopped and western civilization that was begged to stop darfur. No one is innocent in this world only damned.



Europe stopped American slavery? Wonder why the whole Civil War happened then

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 24, 2017)

Death Arcana said:


> I forgot he was even gonna be YL, but the company has the right to respond however they see fit. I'm already seeing the usual suspects like Mister Melkor throwing a bitchfit and doing the JonTron dindu nuffin routine.
> 
> @Seto Kaiba Could you link to where people where threatening to boycott over JonTron being booted.  I'd love some more ammo on how Right wing culture warriors are no different than their supposed enemies. So far I've only seen some comments on Gamnesia threatening to do boycott.





They are being a bunch of babies. Jon said indefensible shit, any company is going to distance themselves from it. They are acting so entitled. Thinking you can say whatever shit and not get any kind of consequences for it.


----------



## Perpetrator Rex (Mar 24, 2017)

_"White Genocide"_ sounds like a pretty sick band name. . .or an awesome special attack.

White GENOCIDE!!! *Ka-Boom*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 24, 2017)

Perpetrator Rex said:


> _"White Genocide"_ sounds like a pretty sick band name. . .or an awesome special attack.
> 
> WHITE GENOCIDE!!! *Ka-Boom*



There are also some pretty metal lyrics laced through ichliebe's posts like ricin.



IchLiebe said:


> But the Europeans put an end to slavery as a whole trade commodity. If was the Europeans stopped and western civilization that was begged to stop darfur. *No one is innocent in this world only damned.*





> Irrelevant to you obviously because you can't believe it. It is not to hard to see what race is superior.* War shows who is the best of the best, it makes humanity stronger. Those who are weak are killed and the strong survive.*





> *and 500 years ago science was witchcraft.*





> cancer? Yea. *The truth will infect every being of your body of which there is no cure to be found only sought.*



I think you might be onto something here.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 3


----------



## EJ (Mar 24, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> There are also some pretty metal lyrics laced through ichliebe's posts like ricin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMFAO

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Perpetrator Rex (Mar 24, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> There are also some pretty metal lyrics laced through ichliebe's posts like ricin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO No-fucking-kidding!

The blue print for White Genocide's 1st song has been revealed.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Pontificate (Mar 28, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> snip



And still, you add zero substance to this debate. For stating something you believe to be true, you're doing a horrid job even proving it vs me as I am black and you seem to be white. Everyone here thinks you're an idiot, what are the odds? I have to go to the gym and since you can't post scientific evidence and dancing around what I'm asking for, then this will most likely be my last response to you since I've already disproved your stance already. Will respond when I come from the gym


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 28, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> You do realize all neil de grasse has done is complete school right? He has literally done nothing even as a director his facility has done shit for science.


Neil DeGoat Tyson is one of the most important scientists of the past decade.  He's a broadcaster and an educator, not a discovery-mule running on grants.  He's overseen and contributed to a network of astronomical endeavors and has probably single handedly spawned a generation of PhD's with his ability to communicate science in an interesting and digestible manner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 28, 2017)

afgpride said:


> Neil DeGoat Tyson is one of the most important scientists of the past decade.  He's a broadcaster and an educator, not a discovery-mule running on grants.  He's overseen and contributed to a network of astronomical endeavors and has probably single handedly spawned a generation of PhD's with his ability to communicate science in an interesting and digestible manner.


Given all of that, for science he has contributed nothing. He is a director of the hayden planetarium, a museum. Usually the people running the museums aren't the ones contributing to the field, they just manage exhibits and knowledge of thus.  


God that's sad, your number 1 scientist runs a part of a museum who just states other scientists work, data, etc...you got Hawkins shaking in his chair.

Goat? Of Africans no doubt.


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 28, 2017)

Pontificate said:


> And still, you add zero substance to this debate. For stating something you believe to be true, you're doing a horrid job even proving it vs me as I am black and you seem to be white. Everyone here thinks you're an idiot, what are the odds? I have to go to the gym and since you can't post scientific evidence and dancing around what I'm asking for, then this will most likely be my last response to you since I've already disproved your stance already. Will respond when I come from the gym


Bro...do you even lift? Jk.

I have posted evidence. However arbitrary you may think it is.

A few no doubt, but I don't give a darn as you are the one that can't articulate without pictures.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 28, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> Given all of that, for science he has contributed nothing. He is a director of the hayden planetarium, a museum. Usually the people running the museums aren't the ones contributing to the field, they just manage exhibits and knowledge of thus.
> 
> 
> God that's sad, your number 1 scientist runs a part of a museum who just states other scientists work, data, etc...you got Hawkins shaking in his chair.
> ...


"Your number 1 scientist" where did I say that?  Calm down the projection there you delusional mongrel.  He's a science educator and communicator.  If you think that doesn't matter for science, you're saying popularizing science on the mainstream stage and increasing the interest and pursuit of science related fields doesn't matter.  You'd effectively render Carl Sagan (who's white, by the way, so that should help you digest this concept) an after-thought on the list of notable scientists over the course of history.  He wouldn't even crack the top 20 among cosmologists.  You have no clue about what you're talking about.


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 28, 2017)

afgpride said:


> "Your number 1 scientist" where did I say that?  Calm down the projection there you delusional mongrel.  He's a science educator and communicator.  If you think that doesn't matter for science, you're saying popularizing science on the mainstream stage and increasing the interest and pursuit of science related fields doesn't matter.  You'd effectively render Carl Sagan (who's white, by the way, so that should help you digest this concept) an after-thought on the list of notable scientists over the course of history.  He wouldn't even crack the top 20 among cosmologists.  You have no clue about what you're talking about.


You called him "Neil deGoat Tyson".

That doesn't make him a scientist working in a scientific field, he works in a museum and has for his entire professional life as far as I know. The director of the Louvre isn't hanging their own work in the halls now are they?

And yes he does help science, but to say he is fundamental to the science community is stretching it. NASA inspires much more than neil de grasse, who really only liberal teenagers listen to frequently. I've never heard neil de grasse explain something and I not know it. Cause all you have to do is have a little knowledge of physics and keep up with scientific articles...and you know as much as neil de grass.

And you were the one that jumped in when I said he ain't done shit and Ponyficate keeps bringing him up.

Over the course of history carl sagan hasn't done anything to cement his place as one of the greats but he has done far more than neil de grasse and did actual scientific work.

Carl sagan has authored over 600 scientific papers, started the TV show cosmos in the 80s (isn't this the show that popularized tyson?), he has written over 20 books dealing with astronomy and natural sciences of which won a pulitzer for one,. And was a leading consultant for NASA and worked on almost every mission into space.

There were a lot of cosmologist(ain't that beauticians?) but I would put him(Sagan) about number 8-9 because he did a lot of work and even had to formulate missions into space.


But that friend 10000years ago looking at the stars is ahead of tyson.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 28, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> You called him "Neil deGoat Tyson".






> That doesn't make him a scientist working in a scientific field, he works in a museum and has for his entire professional life as far as I know. The director of the Louvre isn't hanging their own work in the halls now are they?
> 
> And yes he does help science, but to say he is fundamental to the science community is stretching it. NASA inspires much more than neil de grasse, who really only liberal teenagers listen to frequently. I've never heard neil de grasse explain something and I not know it. Cause all you have to do is have a little knowledge of physics and keep up with scientific articles...and you know as much as neil de grass.
> 
> ...


According to your argument, none of Sagan's accomplishments past his technical science related discoveries on planets are relevant to his contributions to science.  You can't have your cake and eat it too.  Don't say Neil "has done shit for science" and expect not to be called out on that lie.


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 28, 2017)

afgpride said:


> According to your argument, none of Sagan's accomplishments past his technical science related discoveries on planets are relevant to his contributions to science.  You can't have your cake and eat it too.  Don't say Neil "has done shit for science" and expect not to be called out on that lie.


But he hasn'the done shit other than be a director of a fucking museum. And guess who is on of Tysons influential figures, you guessed it carl sagan.

He wrote 3-4 books, and one was straight using Hawkins theories to propel is narrative. Whereas sagan actually changed the minds of astronomers by theorizing Venus was overrated 900°for. 

He was commissioned by Bush to work on the moon Mars and beyond (could have the moon part wrong) commission in 01, 02. Of which just reiterated sagans work and I believe it eventually resulted in the US using Russian spacecraft to haul supplies into space until a private citizens took it upon himself to travel into space.

Again he has done nothing for the community of science whereas Carl Sagan place is known quite well even by Neil degrass Tyson himself.

Sagan actually worked on projects for nasa and influenced (lobby) them to explore space and other planets. His work was crucial for landing drones on other planets.

Neil de grass just best make sure that floor is clean and the trash put in the bin, oh and cleaning up Lil kids shit (literally)


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 28, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> But he hasn'the done shit other than be a director of a fucking museum. And guess who is on of Tysons influential figures, you guessed it carl sagan.
> 
> He wrote 3-4 books, and one was straight using Hawkins theories to propel is narrative. Whereas sagan actually changed the minds of astronomers by theorizing Venus was overrated 900°for.
> 
> ...


You're not following the argument.  You claim that technical work in science related fields are the only measure by which "contributions to science" can be measured.  This is your reasoning for why Neil DeGrasse tyson "did shit for science".  I pointed out this flaw by bringing up Carl Sagan, who if judged only by his technical works, should be a near afterthought in scientific history.  

Now you're caught up in a pissing contest between Sagan and NGT.  That pissing contest doesn't matter if you think only technical works classify as contributions.  You're running in circles because everyone knows Sagan is an important scientific figure precisely because of his non-technical work, and since he's white you're not treating his accomplishments with the same cognitive dissonance you do for Neil DeGrasse Tyson.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 28, 2017)

All the popcorn I have is not enough to last through this thread.

Anyone wanna share?


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 28, 2017)

By the @Pontificate natural body is better. Pumping iron stiffens you up, do push ups, sit ups, crunches, run, chin ups...you will get more power than lifting weights, I lifted until I was about 14 years old and realized I was getting to bulky.


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 28, 2017)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> All the popcorn I have is not enough to last through this thread.
> 
> Anyone wanna share?


I would but don't like popcorn, popcorn covered in almond butter...different story there. 

You might wanna keep it to yourself, this might last a while.


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 28, 2017)

Dont know why IchLiebe is dirtying his mouth with the name Carl Sagan.

Carl Sagan was no white supremacist racist.

Heck Sagan tried to recruit Tyson.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Banhammer (Mar 28, 2017)

Oh, ca, fé
Oh café
Oh mon dieu
qu'est qui vu faiz

Your threads are more infected
Than the festering santa fé

Your 8 pages in and post on
Something stupid with jon tron

Who cares about white genocide
When you've killed yourrself inside

In this special race, you've started
If you win, you're still retarded!

Oh café
Oh café
Oh caféeee!


(to the sounds of "Be our Guest", Beauty and the Beast)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 28, 2017)

Well that is true but its more because of this.

What do MODS actually do on this site?

I cant for the life of me tell.


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 28, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> Dont know why IchLiebe is dirtying his mouth with the name Carl Sagan.
> 
> Carl Sagan was no white supremacist racist.
> 
> Heck Sagan tried to recruit Tyson.


Naw he wasn't but neither am I. I'm a realist that tells it like it is, although I might fall under the supremist category, but I would hope you are as well. That you think you are better than everyone and it is inherent at the very least

And recruited him well. Tyson just took over sagans responsibilities and has done nothing significant unlike sagan

@Pontificate might accept my invitation, he's been at the gym for a while.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 28, 2017)

i like how this guy just straight up ignored the last afg post


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 28, 2017)

why let the facts get in the way of racism and advocating genocide.


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 28, 2017)

afgpride said:


> You're not following the argument.  You claim that technical work in science related fields are the only measure by which "contributions to science" can be measured.  This is your reasoning for why Neil DeGrasse tyson "did shit for science".  I pointed out this flaw by bringing up Carl Sagan, who if judged only by his technical works, should be a near afterthought in scientific history.
> 
> Now you're caught up in a pissing contest between Sagan and NGT.  That pissing contest doesn't matter if you think only technical works classify as contributions.  You're running in circles because everyone knows Sagan is an important scientific figure precisely because of his non-technical work, and since he's white you're not treating his accomplishments with the same cognitive dissonance you do for Neil DeGrasse .


I don't think you are following.

While sagan really did nothing that some other physicist, astronomer, cosmologist, etc, couldn't achieve. Whereas all neil de grass tyson has done is no more than an administrator of a museum, of which he is an administrator of part of a museum. Sagan authored 600 scientific papers, while de grass tyson has none (to my knowledge but I give a free 2-3 at worse). 

Everything neil de grass says is from someone else theories, hypothesis, etc. He has no scientific originality. He presses no boundaries that haven't been pressed before by others.

Fucking funny how Sagan was not listed, but how you brought Sagan up in counter of my claims against neil de grass yet, it further purposes my initial claim as he was "of crucial influence" to de grass.


Parallax said:


> i like how this guy just straight up ignored the last afg post


 I honestly didn't see it until you said something, so...thank you. I would hate for an opportunity to go to waste.


Also if I'm stepping over boundaries...you know the routine. But just say so in pm or on here and I'll chill out. Check the next part.

@Banhammer

Would this place be any fun without people who press the boundary?


----------



## Pontificate (Mar 29, 2017)

So I'm gonna leave out the post that don't matter since it would be a waste responding to them.



IchLiebe said:


> no. I have specifically kept them separate from Africans that are in other societies than their own. Now, if you want me to then I will.



But I asked you to prove how whites are objectively superior to blacks and you proceeded to only talk about Africans and use that as some kind of proof as to why blacks (and every other race) are inferior to whites. How stupid do you have to be to even make this assumption?



IchLiebe said:


> and there are blacks that enslave little girls for sexual means and sells the for $12.



This jokes getting a little old but....




I don't think you know who this is, but he did a bad thing to little boys





IchLiebe said:


> There are deranged people in every race, we did all come from Africans right? So thus it could be the white people's DNA from black people, however old it may be, that makes them act like savages.



Not gonna lie, you made me spit out my drink with this statement. It was funny. So you're saying that black people are dumb and inferior because of Africa but you say that white people commit crimes because of black DNA mixing with white DNA?








IchLiebe said:


> Africa is the prime example of savagery and barbarism despite being the origin location of humanity.



And I agree, there are certain parts in Africa that are bad there are others that aren't. If I'm not mistaken, I'm pretty sure Hitler almost caused a Genocide but I guess that was just the black in him, amirite?




IchLiebe said:


> And it was through mutations(evolution) that caucasians actually was able to thrive and become one, if not the greatest race on this planet. According to history white society is the best. Even apes can thrive in a city built by man.



And they did all that with black DNA




IchLiebe said:


> However they put up a more fight for their land than any African would ever do.
> yet Japan is leagues ahead of any African country and will continue to be. Why is that? Africa is inferior to little Ole japan.



That's cool bro, when you gonna post that scientific evidence showing  what I asked for?




IchLiebe said:


> because this is a discussion on what JonTron was debating, talking about, etc. A lot is free game with such a broad opening post.



You and I aren't discussing that so it's irrelevant to our discussion you've failed to back up your points with anything that relates to our discussion and instead just giving me a lesson in history when I didn't ask for it. Why do you refuse to back up your points instead of making yourself look foolish?





IchLiebe said:


> You do realize all neil de grasse has done is complete school right? He has literally done nothing even as a director his facility has done shit for science.









IchLiebe said:


> every bit.
> use words to say something, not a picturing depicting it. If I were to respond in kind than it would be a cluster fuck. Not to mention it's a shitty debate tactic.but by definition it is and you are doing a terrible job



Terrible job? You mean me saying that black DNA automatically turns murdering pedophilliac white people into savages and saying the Chinese never invented anything whilst still denying that whites are statistically inferior intelectually to Asian locations while equating all black people to Africans is me doing a terrible job? You're right, no wonder why I'm losing this debate. Even after making a statement that is factually untrue and instead of providing evidence, decide to just ramble about the history of Europe and Africa. No wonder why you're savagely destroying me, I should just concede


(I'm using pictures because you're not debating, this squabble between us is just banter)






IchLiebe said:


> and proves nothing. You post a black guy supposedly to show how intelligent African Americans are




Quote me where I said he represents the general intelligence of all African Americans




IchLiebe said:


> and all he did was get through school



AFG already answered but why not?

_"These days, Tyson is one of the most in-demand science experts. He gives talks across the country and is a media favorite whenever there is an important science issue making news. Tyson is known for his ability to make difficult concepts accessible to every audience, his oratory skills and his sense of humor, which has led to appearances on such shows as Real Time with Bill Maher, The Colbert Report and The Daily Show. He also hosts his own podcast StarTalk Radio, a science-based talk show that features comedic co-hosts._

_In 2014, Tyson hosted and was the executive editor of a 13-episode television series entitled COSMOS: A Space-Time Odyssey. The series reboots the classic science documentary, Cosmos. The original version featured Carl Sagan as host and provided a general audience with a greater understanding of the origin of life and our universe. "_


As a white person, what groundbreaking discovers or advantages have you contributed to (white) society again?




IchLiebe said:


> and lived off of white society.



Kek






IchLiebe said:


> because it's above you. You ain't disproved shit.



I have disproved what you said, with 3 different sources as a matter of fact. You're just in denial




IchLiebe said:


> You proved the number one go to of black people to prove their intelligence is actually a hack that has no accomplishment but finishing school.



There are plenty of black people who invented and contributed to society. Google is your friend




IchLiebe said:


> no matter what I say, you are black, you will not accept anything that throws black people under the bus.




I guess you didn't see the debates I had with Marth or Davy and why Agent  is scared to respond to me 




IchLiebe said:


> hahaha keep thinking that. I understand you black people must think highly of yourselves









IchLiebe said:


> but understand this. There is a reason no one else but you and marth jumped into this trap...wonder why?



Seto has already said you're an imbicile
Nas has already meme'd you
Afgpride looks like he's hacking away at that immeasurable incompetence you call an argument
And it looks like others on here don't think to kindly of you

Call it a long shot, but I don't think it's me who has fallen for anything. Tbh, I didn't even know you were a racist bigoted moron until you said everything that you said. It wasn't until you started spewing nonsense that I began to look at some of your responses. All of this because you can't even back a claim that you made and I still don't see any sources.




IchLiebe said:


> I highly doubt you are more intelligent than my spaniels much less another human being.



When you're saying things like this? 



IchLiebe said:


> So thus it could be the white people's DNA from black people, however old it may be, that makes them act like savages.




Sure why not




IchLiebe said:


> The civil war wasn't about slavery but the federal government's power.



Never said the Civil War was fought because of slavery. However.....

"While many still debate the ultimate , Pulitzer Prize-winning author James McPherson writes that, "The Civil War started because of uncompromising differences between the free and slave states over the power of the national government to prohibit slavery in the territories that had not yet become states. When Abraham Lincoln won election in 1860 as the first Republican president on a platform pledging to keep slavery out of the territories, seven slave states in the deep South seceded and formed a new nation, the Confederate States of America. The incoming Lincoln administration and most of the Northern people refused to recognize the legitimacy of secession. They feared that it would discredit democracy and create a fatal precedent that would eventually fragment the no-longer United States into several small, squabbling countries."





*Fact #4: The issues of slavery and central power divided the United States.*
_
Slavery was the law of the land, north and south, until the early 19th century.  It was concentrated in the southern states, where slaves were used as farm laborers and formed the backbone of the southern economy.  In the northern states, where industry drove the economy, many people believed that slavery was immoral and wrong.  Southerners felt threatened by these northern “abolitionists” and claimed that the common government had no power to end slavery against the wishes of the states.  Eventually, southerners became convinced that the common government would attempt to abolish slavery nation-wide.  Eleven states left the United States in the following order and formed the Confederate States of America: South Carolina, Mississippi, Florida, Alabama, Georgia, Louisiana, Texas, Virginia, Arkansas, North Carolina, and Tennessee._
*Fact #4: The issues of slavery and central power divided the United States.*
_
Slavery was the law of the land, north and south, until the early 19th century.  It was concentrated in the southern states, where slaves were used as farm laborers and formed the backbone of the southern economy.  In the northern states, where industry drove the economy, many people believed that slavery was immoral and wrong.  Southerners felt threatened by these northern “abolitionists” and claimed that the common government had no power to end slavery against the wishes of the states.  Eventually, southerners became convinced that the common government would attempt to abolish slavery nation-wide.  Eleven states left the United States in the following order and formed the Confederate States of America: South Carolina, Mississippi, Florida, Alabama, Georgia, Louisiana, Texas, Virginia, Arkansas, North Carolina, and Tennessee.




"_

_The burning issue that led to the disruption of the union was the debate over the future of slavery. That dispute led to secession, and secession brought about a war in which the Northern and Western states and territories fought to preserve the Union, and the South fought to establish Southern independence as a new confederation of states under its own constitution.

The agrarian South utilized slaves to tend its large plantations and perform other duties. On the eve of the Civil War, some 4 million Africans and their descendants toiled as slave laborers in the South. Slavery was interwoven into the Southern economy even though only a relatively small portion of the population actually owned slaves. Slaves could be rented or traded or sold to pay debts. Ownership of more than a handful of slaves bestowed respect and contributed to social position, and slaves, as the property of individuals and businesses, represented the largest portion of the region’s personal and corporate wealth, as cotton and land prices declined and the price of slaves soared."





_
Nah but you right though, these facts were probably written by black people. My whole point for bringing that up was because you said this



IchLiebe said:


> never said they wasn't. *But the Europeans put an end to slavery as a whole trade commodity*. If was the Europeans stopped and western civilization that was begged to stop darfur. No one is innocent in this world only damned.



Yet there were black people still being bought and sold for money. Europe (the country itself) had no involvement in any political sense or economic sense during the time black people were legal "free slaves." Slavery had may not been a direct cause of the civil war but it had an impact on the war. Europe didn't

INB4: Lincoln didn't care about slavery or didn't create the EP to end slavery



Letting you know now, I'm not playing this game so I wouldn't write a paragraph responding all to my points because the responses are going to get shorter and shorter until you find empirical data for what I asked for


----------



## Morglay (Mar 29, 2017)

What a fucking read. Thank you all


----------



## Pontificate (Mar 29, 2017)

Morglay said:


> What a fucking read. Thank you all



I hope you learned that Hiltler nearly wiped out the Jews due to his white DNA being mixed with black DNA


----------



## Morglay (Mar 29, 2017)

Pontificate said:


> I hope you learned that Hiltler nearly wiped out the Jews due to his white DNA being mixed with black DNA


 I didn't just learn, I see. I see Christmas morning in the Ichliebe household. I see him outside, instead of enjoying a coffee and some good clean misisonary sex with his wife. (Under the covers, lights off, showers before and after.) I see him with holding the line. Against the field boys trying to get back to their shacks after clearing the snow on the fields. I see a garden covered in precious white snow. I see muddy boots and raised voices. I see that blood stains are preferable to mud tracks through his snow. I see...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

